# ISIS Colchester........Part 15



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to the new thread   

Thought that I would save the Mods the job and I can't get caught out with the post being locked   Hope thats ok Minxy??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, 2nd IVF Nov 07 bfn but 2 frostie, trying to decide whether to go for another fresh cycle or to use our frosties

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08









JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. End of the treatment road for me now cannot put myself through it anymore. Wishing for a miracle or possible adoption

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.









THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08    

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 x IUI's all BFN. 1st IVF/ICSI Aug-Sep07, 3 mature eggs, 2 fertilised and put back, BFN. 2nd IVF/ICSI Nov-Dec07 12 mature eggs, all sent to blast, only 2 survived and put back, BFN. Review suggests egg quality issues. Now either final IVF/ICSI to confirm poor eggs in Feb-Mar 08 or cycle using Donor Eggs

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!!

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, accu bfn, now on clomid


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

20th Jan - Shelley & Greg going on holiday









26th Jan - Our Threads 2nd Birthday









28th Jan - Cath Egg collection









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due







 








Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for 3 weeks









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









 16th Mar - Our meet up 









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

MEET DATE SUNDAY 16th MARCH 










Cleo-






















Rachel -






















Nikola -






















Debs -







your mil won't mind   she's got another birthday next year!!








Em - maybe??






















SamM -






















Rachel -






















Spangle -






















Shelley -






















Cath -






















Lisa -






















Julia -






















Rivka -






















Loui -


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

O.k ladies..... puppy details   We got another jack russell, she's 9 wks old and we have called her maggie   Will put a photo of her as my profile pic if it's not too big   We picked her up today after our appt!! Had already rang the lady lst night to have a look at them as they were in halestead so was easier to go when we were gonna be out that way anyway. 

Hopefully like u ladies say the extra week D/R won't interfere with stuff   I'm just impatient and had planned stuff around E/C E/T ect so my nose was put out of joint a bit   

Thanks for the new thread tricksy  

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm not surprised you are miffed, I would of been too, you get everything sorted in your head and planned and when its messed with its so hard, it makes you feel even more out of control than usual  

Your puppy sounds adorable, can't wait to see the pictures. Where abouts do you live??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for bringing the lists over Tricksy. Thought I was going to get in there first but was beaten to it  

Rachel - sorry you're still not feeling well. This bug that's going around is a killer. ISIS said that the biggest problem they had was people coming back to work thinking they were better only to come down with it again. Hope the bed rest today has heped. 

I have two golden retrievers so not black labs but not far off. They're both really sociable and will play with any dog going. Not sure they would have been so good but Honey got herself a boyf from up the road early on so we've always had her out with other dogs. It might be worth a try taking them all out somewhere to see if yours will cope. 

Sam - I can't believe they didn't let you know it was a possibility that you'd have to go for another week. I certainly wasn't told anything like that when they said I might be d/r for an extra week. You should ask for them to pay for the extra weeks drugs if it's all to fit in with them. That said, with a puppy in the house it will give you a few extra weeks to get her settled and into a routine before you're feeling bloated etc from ec. 

Em - meant to say I'll sponsor you too. How far do you think you'll swim?

Debs - nice to see you back. The extra time off sounds good.

Can't remember anything else as it's al on the other thread now so sorry for forgetting you. Just done my jab a little early as we're out tonight and I don't want to be thinking about rushing back later - or to have to mix my drugs and inject in a pub or with other peopl in the house. They're all running late now though which is just my luck.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath~ I think i will as i'm on my last vial of buserelin now and that will only last me a week and a half! How r u hun??

Tricksy~ I'm in felixstowe   

Sam xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tricksy said:


> Welcome to the new thread
> 
> Thought that I would save the Mods the job and I can't get caught out with the post being locked  Hope thats ok Minxy??


Hi

We do usually leave the threads to run a little longer....I also need to ensure that a new thread is started and old one locked at same time to avoid confusion and 2 thread running at same time.....

....but ok this time 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

need to post so I don't lose the new thread so I'm just gonna have a little rant.....

Phoned my gynaes secretary today to see if my operation report had been sent to B/H yet, she said she was typing it right then so just had to get a signature and it would be sent.  really annoyed as she said a similar thing on monday   .....just want it sent so we can continue with our egg share application and get the tests started.  Am just hoping it gets there before AF arrives so I can get the tests done and not have to wait another month (in case you hadn't gathered I'm a very impatient person  ).  Estimated it to be this.....she'll have typed it today, get signature tomorrow, post it monday, will arrive B/H weds...so I phone B/H fri  
so they've had time to read it, hope AF is on time or late and I might be able to get CD2 tests done this time round (either for egg share or self-funded depending on what they think).  If AF is early or its takes longer for the report to get there than I've estimated then we'll have to wait another month  

right thats it rant over    

ps. julia...yours tomorrow 11ish, still going ahead and is it ok if i come.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Sam - A little puppy............how sweeeeeeeeet!!!! Can't wait to see the photos!  Are you on ********?  I'm addicted at the moment and i think your coming up under friends of friends but i don't know whether its you?  Sorry about still d/regging  

JOJO - good to hear from you........I like both names, glad to hear your doing ok.

Rachel - Sorry you've got the dreaded lurgy........my boss is off with it at the moment 

Tricksy - I'm ok......apart from AF arriving the other day just to pi** me off even more   Yes we will have to get together soon i bet your really busy before your holiday?  Shall we sort it when you come back?

Julia/Cleo/Debs/Cath - Work it girls tomorrow........leotards and legwarmers out!  

I just had a message from one of my friends who got on the adoption books before they closed them and she's just told me that she's been told that it will be 2-3 years before she can expect a match!!!  I'm seeing another friend on Saturdays whos on a fostering panel i'm hoping she can give me more info but it all doesnt sound very good.  Has anyone else on here thought of adoption as Plan B?

Love Lisa x

I can't remember any of the other posts..........sorry


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

sorry not going to attempt many personals, you can tell i'm back at work  

The film last night had a mixture of everything, very cheest in places, very funny and very, very sad   I really enjoyed it but its definatley a chick flick.


Sam moon -   how annoying about dr another week. I know i would have cried if they said that to me.   I'll cry tomorrow if they don't phone or give me bad news.

Who ever was talking about dogs!! - i have a female black lab.

cath - glad the stimms are still going ok.

Spangle -       

Shelley -    ah hun, thanks for thinking about me. Makes me feel special  

Tricksy - loving the new thread   

Sorry that's all, i'm knackered. Will try and keep up more over the weekend.

Love Cleo (who is very tired after working only 2 days!!)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - we posted at the same time. so sorry to hear about the adoption hun. Its so unfair   . It was something that we always had a a thought but i guess we won't seriously think about it until we've given up on us falling pg.  

Work out session is not til next week...i hope


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Whoops have I got confused, thought work-out was tomorrow.  if its next week then i'll be back at work


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - i'm def not doing it tom as i'm off to the gym with friends. Did let Julia know ( i think )Should you be working out this soon after a lap  You need to take care of yourself...nagging over now 

OK just read your post, i forgive you!! You were only going to sit there. 

Sorry that i can't make it hun, i think i read that cath was busy tom too 

oooh forgot to say that i'm off to see I am legen on saturday, everyone who's seen it has said how good it is.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

wasn't gonna work out honey - just come along and watch you all work out.  nevermind anyway.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie as I have just got in from step aerobics - I have not been for 15 years but it is still the same, thankfully. Was hard work - and it was only a beginners class!  

Debs, I don't think tomorrow is happening as Cleo and Cath are busy, so I have made arrangements to take James out for the day. Can you come next Friday instead? Sorry to let you down - I know you were looking forward to laughing at us all sweating away!! Regarding the letter, I would phone and ask the secretary (nicely!) to fax the letter through once it is done. If you supply her with the fax number she will probably do it quicker for you. I would emphasise how important it is for you to start IVF this month. Good luck!

Tricksy, you are clever, opening a new thread. Are you after Minxy's job or something?  

Emma, I think you are SO brave, considering the fear of flying course but even more so getting your tongue pierced. There is NO WAY EVER you would get me to do that. It hurts me to even think about it. Sorry, but that does not do it for me. Good luck though, I admire you for doing it. Count me in for sponsorship too. Go girl!

Cleo, sorry your few days back at work have been knackering. I really want to see that film but doubt that DH would take me. I will have to wait until it comes out on DVD and then watch it. 

Cath, glad the stimming is going well. Hope you have a nice time tonight, relax and enjoy yourself. Sounds like you are off to the pub, you lucky thing. 

Moon Sam - sorry to hear about the down regging for longer. Still, your puppy sounds lovely. Hope she settles in to the family quickly. Any pics yet?

Rachel, hope you are feeling better soon. Take care.

Lisa, it is about time you got some good news about adoption. I wonder why there is a lack of children to adopt? Are there too many adopters now? Is that anything to do with the amount of infertility nowadays? 

Louie, was it you asking about an infertility reflexologist? I am currently seeing a lovely lady who I would willingly give you the details of. She is doing a case study on infertility on DH and I at the moment. Her name is Brenda and her website is www.banishstress.co.uk. If you need any other info let me know. She is based in Colchester off the Mersea Road.

JoJo, I would wait and see regarding the name of the baby. James was "Baby Boy" for two days as we could not decide on a name. I like both names. Good luck in making your decision.

Sorry, I have forgotten what everyone else has written. Have a nice evening everyone. Hi to everyone else I have forgotten (sorry!)

Love Julia xxx



/links


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry, I should have posted earlier - work out sessions starting next Friday. SORRY!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

no problem Julia, i'll see you all soon anyway.  Don't think i can face phoning her again (feel like I'm harrassing her), I'll just try to be patient and pray for AF to be delayed a bit.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I see that you all noticed my big pink writing pointing you to the new thread  

Julia - I'll be interested to see if you can still walk tomorrow, I may even come along and join you when we get back from our hols, the only excercise I get is riding and mucking out the field and I really do need to tone the rest of my body up, its starting to show its age   

Em - not sure I could do the tounge peircing, i've got my belly button done, had it done about 6 years ago now, but thats as far as I have gone, I did go through a stage a few years ago of wanting to get my nip done but that didn't last long   

Cleo - Only one more day at work before you have the weekend off, its horrid going back to work when you've had some time off, let alone having an op  

Lisa - I technically work 4 1/2 days a week, with Monday afternoons off but it doesn't always work like that, this week I worked all day Monday and left work at 2 o'c today, it just depends on how busy I am, hoping for an early finish tomorrow too, I just can't be arsed to be at work at the moment. I was in the office on my own today and spend 6 hours on the net and even watched tuesdays Eastenders on bbc iplayer    

Debs - sorry you are not getting results as quickly as you would like, its such a pain and so frustrating waiting on other people who just don't get how important these things are to us    hope it gets sorted soon hun xxx 

ok i'm off to bed, night night peeps

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies just quickly,i would love to come dog walking but kia is not that grate with other dogs im trying to socialise now im part time ,cant remember who said there dog would just sit and wait till the other dog calms down?well who ever that was (sorry) but going out with u would be fab as i done this the other day with a dog that done exacactly that kia was making a fuss but then when she realised the dog was not doing anything she backed down and smelt and ignored her witch was fantastic,i need to get this sorted as we really would love to take on a rescued shar-pei or another dog.but yes i would love to try do this but it maybe noisey and a bit stressfull but i really do need to get on top of this.
  oh i had a fab time in scotland .anyway got to go.love to u all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

So many posts... I read you at lunchtime at work, and now 3 pages more, wow!  

Rachel - hope you feel better soon! Both me and DH have a cold this week, not massive but annoying. So I really feel for you having got it bad! Thanks for saying such a sweet thing about my twinges, it brought tears to my eyes  

Lisa - I do hope the London agency will be more encouraging, aftr all they had all these huge ads in the street when I was there so why do it if they have enough potential parents?!   Yes, as you know I am thinking about adoption. First need to see what happens with this cycle though.

Shelley - glad you had a nice time in Scotland. Where did you go? Hope things are much less stressful now that you work part-time.

Tricksy - yes, I do get occasional work from home, about a couple of hours a week recently (so I do them over the weekend). Just a bit of pocket money  

Cathie - hope you had a good night out. Grow follies grow  

Loui - thanks, I'd love to come and walk your dogs and Cathie etc.

SamM - what pants they let you d/reg more because of their schedule. Sounds really strange! Cathie is right about them paying for it. How lovely to get a labrador! I told DH now that I want one and he looked very sceptical ... Then he said I'd better muck around with friends' dogs to make sure I really want one - he's so not keen, but will agree if I really want to (I think he hopes I'll go off the idea  ). So I definitely need to go walking with you guys!

Em - I'd sponsor you too. How long do you want to swim? Good luck, what a great thing to do!

Jo - glad things are well with you and beanie.

Julia, Liz - hello!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. I'm afraid this is going to be a bit of a me post. Just back from ISIS and feeling pretty despondent. They think they saw 1 or 2 follies on the right ovary but after eventually finding the left couldn't see anything there. Dependent on blood tests which I'll get back this afternoon it looks like I'll be increasing the menopur but if there's no improvement over the weekend the cycle could be abandoned. We really don't know what to think as we can't think what has gone wrong this cycle compared to the last on the same drugs. 

Will come back later to catch up on you all.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hope the bloods are good and you can continue.  Grow follies Grow.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cleo31 said:


> Tricksy - loving the new thread





Juliapeaches said:


> Tricksy, you are clever, opening a new thread. Are you after Minxy's job or something?


I think she is !!
















Don't worry, I'll be off on a long holiday soon so you won't have to put up with my modding for a few weeks !!
















Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Cath, I have everything crossed for you. Hopefully they can rectify the situation and things will get moving now.    . Keep us informed, and try not to worry too much. 

We are just off out but will check on here later for some more (hopefully better) news.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> cleo31 said:
> 
> 
> > Tricksy - loving the new thread
> ...


Oh no no no thank you, I don't want a modding job. I'm quite happy just reading and posting, sod trying to keep goodness knows how many women, who are not just hormonal but IVF/IUI/Clomid hormonal on an even keel   Just the thought of it scares me 

Natasha - where and when is you holiday?? we are due to go in 2 weeks..........to Kenya! fingers crossed it'll be ok and we can still go, the word has it that it'll be ok

Tricksy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tricksy said:


> Oh no no no thank you, I don't want a modding job. I'm quite happy just reading and posting, sod trying to keep goodness knows how many women, who are not just hormonal but IVF/IUI/Clomid hormonal on an even keel   Just the thought of it scares me


If only you knew hun !! (especially when I'm hormonal and going through treatment too !!)











Tricksy said:


> Natasha - where and when is you holiday?? we are due to go in 2 weeks..........to Kenya! fingers crossed it'll be ok and we can still go, the word has it that it'll be ok


ooo Kenya sounds lovely....really hope it settles down for you to go....are you off on Safari ?























We're off to New Zealand and the Cook Islands. My parents (mum and stepdad) emigrated to Nelson (top South Island) there 7/8 years ago and I've not seen them for 3 and a half years....can't wait...it's such an amazing country...and it'll be HOT which is an added bonus !!! We're with them for 2 and half weeks and as it's always quite emotional leaving them, Gareth & me decided to have a few days on our own in Cook Islands before we head home...I spose I should be used to it as my stepdads an Aussie and they lived in Sydney too...I have nomadic parents  We leave 15 Feb, get back on 9 Mar and I should be starting downregging of 4th IVF around 13 March  So looking forward to seeing my parents but also just having some relaxation in the sun....all ready to start the old IVF roller coaster again....literally just what the doctor ordered !!!!

Bet you can't wait to get away either can you......









N xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Minxy - Your trip sounds amazing. My Aunt, Uncle and little cousin went back to NZ last week after spending almost 7 week here with us over Christmas and New Year. They are in the north, Warkworth, about an hour north of Auckland, they love it over there too, we havn't managed to get over there yet, we are lucky that they come over here fairly regularly so we see them every 18 months or so. We do want to go over though in the next year or so. What a fantastic way to start your next ivf cycle, lots of      for you

We are pretty sure that we will be going to Kenya, our insurance does cover us even if we fly against fco advice. As long as there is not rioting and fighting going on (don't believe all you see on the telly!) then even if our charter flight is cancelled we will book a scheduled flight and still go. Our accommodation is already sorted out so thats not a problem. We have done safari's out there before (this is our 3rd visit) but not to the Masi Mara, so we are hoping to go there. We can't wait. We go on the 1/2nd Feb and come back on 24th, have a fantastic trip


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hope you have a fabulous time too...always wanted to go on Safari...

Oh and another thing, we're going to the island of Rarotonga in Cook Islands....and their "symbol" is Tangaroa, the God of the sea and fertility !!!!  I couldn't believe it when I read about it after booking the holiday....Gareth reckons I need to find a statue of it and sit on it  ....or at least we should bring one home with us...he reckons it's a good omen for us.

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like a good omen to me    

Totally off topic now but very important all the same!! Office have got a sale on their shoes, I just got 7 pairs of shoes for £90  I _needed_ them, I rang Si and told him, think he nearly crashed the van when I said 7 pairs  strangley enough it started to breath again when I said that 2 pairs were for him (not high heels though )

www.office.co.uk

Minxy - can you add the disclaimer thingy please 

/links


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tricksy~ Thanks for the headsup hunny..... just l;ooking now..... someone' addig to her shoe collection today for sure!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Natash -I think it's a great omen! Enjoy your long rest - and you'll be so lovely and relaxed before you start again. 

Cathie -I am so sorry to her your news. I have absolutely no idea why you are not responding as well as you did last time . What was your FSH this time round? Big ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) to you sweetheart . I really hope that the bloods come back with good news.

Rivka - it was me who has the labrador (Sam has just bought another Jack Russel). If you can pursuade DH to let you have a labrador - I have some on my rescue books right now waiting for good homes to go to. Just go to the website http://www.labrador-rescue.org.uk and have a look. They are all so cute and desparately wanting a new home.

Well it looks like we will have a merry band of dog walkers soon! Are you all happy to walk during weekdays? If so, when is a good time for you all? I can do anytime between 10 and 4 most days - althoug next week, mid-week will be quite tight. Also, where would be best to walk? Friday Woods (on Bounstead Road, just off Berechurch Hall Road - near to Layer Road on the way to Mersea) or High Woods Country Park near the hospital - or anywhere else?

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - I'm supposed to saving for treatment not buying new shoes.....when John asks I'll blame you


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

2 fab new pairs of shoes coming my way   YAY i love shoes  

Sam xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

well I'm feeling a bit better today but still not completely there and seem to have got a bit addicted to staying in bed all day    and called in sick again - I decided to take it easy as don't want to over do it again if I am going for the FET this month as need to be fit and healthy, so for once I'm not complaining everyone is chatting on here so much as it's much more interesting than day time TV!

Cath - so sorry to hear the news about your scan  -don't give up hope yet though - maybe the extra Menopur will make all the difference  - thinking of you.

Hi Loui/Cath - can't believe you have a black Labrador Loui, and Cath - my dog also barks at 2 golden retrievers who live around the corner! - if you think  your dogs will be OK though with mine's false bravado (which should calm down after a few mins) then we could still give it a try.  He's pretty fit for a little dog and often comes running with me so I am sure he would keep up. I usually go for proper walks on the weekends though as it is too dark at the moment to go anywhere nice when I'm home from work but as weekends don't sound good for you Loui, I could maybe try to join you in a couple of weeks? - I'm planning to take a few days off work around the time of my FET so let me know if you are going around then and will be there.
Rivka/Shelley - hope you can both come too

SamOTM -  that sounds so frustrating that you have to keep downregging for another week especially when you have planned things around it, but I hope the puppy makes up for this a bit and takes your mind off things.

Debs -   - don't blame you for being frustrated as I'm also pretty impatient myself - hopefully though the letter will be sent off soon and sounds like good advice from Julia to ask them to fax it - I just don't think people who haven't been in our situation can appreciate how difficult it is.

Lisa - have pm'd you but did this before I saw your last post.  Adoption is also our plan B and I want children one way or another and completely sympathise with what you are going through  . My DH has thought about it less but although says he is happy to adopt, I think he would also be put off by having the harder to place /older children too. I know you said before that you thought going abroad may give you less control over the situation, but from what you have said so far have you thought about reconsidering this option - it is definitely something I would look into if the London agencies are not able to help more.

Em - have been thinking about your tongue piercing and I think if you go ahead that is braver than doing the fear of flying course! 

Natasha - hope you have a fantastic holiday and good luck with the IVF when you are back - if it works will consider a trip to Rarotonga myself!

Tricksy - that office sale sounds great - might be the inspiration I need to get out of bed and may head down there myself tomorrow!

Hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

just been for a morning at the gym and then lunch with friends and then walked the dog!!! knackered now!! Haven't heard from ISIS yet but they usually ring late don't they??

Cath - i am so sorry hun to hear your news. Sending you lots of     that the increase in drugs does the trick. I know its upsetting, i couldn't beleive the roller coaster of emotions i went through on my cycle. You're always waiting for blood tests or pinning everything on a scan etc I have everything crossed for you, but not my legs as i'm ovulating this weekend  

Tricksy - will def check out the office sale. Glad you use your time at work productively  

Minxy - your holiday sounds fab, can you bring me back a bit of the fertility rock please  

rachel - i would love to come dog walking with my black lab. If she plays up i can always leave. Fridays or weekends for me though.

Em - hope you're good hun, thanks for my hug  

Shelley - glad scotland was good, not long now til your holiday!!!!

Right will be back later

Cleo xxxxxxxxx




Update - just called ISIS but gemma is with a patient so she'll call me later on after she's spoke to Giddon. they're so lovely, they never moan when i phone up harrassing them. Will keep you updated but i so want some good news!!! PMA!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

ISIS just rang back. Gemma spoke to Giddon and they hadn't realised i had had my hysteroscopy done already (did tell them this on the phone but they forgott) Anyway with this in mind Giddon wrote to My gyno and asked him to a lap at the same time as my hyst! Obviously now they know i have had the hyst already they need to discuss it gain! They're all in a conference now so won't hear til monday. In   . Don't want another lap, just want to get stared but i know i need to be in tip top condition. The waiting list is ages probably and it'll mean another general anesthetic. Just wish they had scanned me b4 i had my hyst!! Why are things always so complicated?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo, sorry to hear that.  what are the chances of going ahead without a lap, and how much difference do they think it would make to the cycle?  I can totally sympathise with you being fed up of being put on waiting lists, and I've had it easy compared to you.    will be keeping my fingers crossed for a good decision for you.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I haven't got a clue hun. Just so annoyed, why didn't they scan me before my hysteroscopy surely that would have made sense. Now i know they're going to say that i have just had a general anesthetic so they won't be happy about me having another one so soon.  Just wish i had the money to do everything privatey then maybe they would get done in hte right order!! Gemma was lovely, but its just my luck Giddons in a meeting so now i have to wait all weekend.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I am so sorry hon. I hope you can get some answers on Monday and get the go ahead. All this waiting must be doing your head in. Your day with your friends sounds nice though. Glad you had a good time with them. I take it you managed to reinstate your membership at Clarice House then? 

Tricksy, you are naughty, trying to get us all to buy shoes! I LOVE shoes, and would rather buy shoes than clothes. I would be Imelda Marcos the second if I had the money! I had a quick look on the website and found five pairs, so might have to whittle that down. I am trying to not spend any money at the moment whilst paying off my credit card - although there is always next month to pay the bills! I notice they do not do half sizes - are their sizes large or small do you know? Would you go for a size larger or smaller? Thanks  

Shelley, glad you had a nice break - not long now until your next lovely holiday. (I am soooo green with envy!)

Lisa, good to see you on ********. Have you got to grips with it yet? A friend of mine has just posted more Saudi/Bahrain/Dubai pics so gonna get more envious looking through those. 

Rachel, good on you for calling in sick again. You really do need to take care of yourself and look after number one. You are right not to go back until you feel 100%. Hope you feel better soon. 

Sam, any pics of your lovely new puppy yet? What have you called her?

Minxy/Tricksy, can you two stop talking about holidays please? I am stuck in rainy Colchester for the foreseeable future, so am very envious of anyone talking about holidays. Minxy, bring us all back a chunk of fertility rock!

Have a nice evening everyone. I have been scoffing biscuits today so need to get back on track and start the diet again.   I just can't resist, they are calling me into the kitchen and won't stop until they are all gone.   

Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ladies

Cath is having a snooze but Julie rang from ISIS to say to keep on the same level of Menopur over the weekend and they'll scan again Monday. Apparently the levels of whatever they measure in her blood have jumped from 200 to over 1000 since Wednesday which they say is good.  

So fingers crossed. She'll be back on later. Thanks for all your support

Matt (Cath's DH)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Matt - thanks for the update, that's positive news then.       Cath - enjoy your rest hun.  

Julia - yes i managed to stop them stopping my membership. had a workout then a swim then luch, lovely!! was feeling so positive this morning and then all this again. The waiting is a killer, i just wish i could focus on IVF but i never can as i always have to think about the endo and and tx for that first   DH has come home from work and he's so depressed about it all, plus he hasn't had a lot of work so money is really tight. I just don't want us to start spending the money we saved for tx!! DH's stepdad and mum have said they will pay for a lap if i need it which is lovely of them, just hope i can get it done quick if needs be and that it won't matter that i have had a GA recently. Just want to get moving!!  Sorry for the rant


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Fab new's Matt & Cath.... they say around 300/600 per mature egg i think so that' looking good    

Cleo~ Sorry to hear ur gonna be waiting about again    Why can't they just get it right first time round  

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam moon - i know hun, seems like we're all goign through it doesn't it   to you too


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

My dh is such a sweetie posting for me. He also got me to call Julie back as I had just woken up when she called and accepted the news without question. This way I won't be wondering about it all weekend. well I will but not as much as I would without any info. Thanks for all your posts earlier. I don't know what I'd do without you all. 

Cleo - had a chuckle at you crossing everything but your legs. Have a fun weekend  

What a bummer that they didn't all talk to each other so they would know you were having the hysteroscopy and could have done the two. Hope they let you have the lap quite soon.

SamM - thanks for the info hun. That makes me feel much better. How's the pup settling in? 

Julia - don't worry about a small lapse with the biscuits. It's getting back on track quickly that's important. I'm with you being envious of the holidays. Especially New Zealand which we both love. Do you fancy a trip to Aqua Springs to try and fool ourselves into thinking we're somewhere hot?

Rachel - we could give it a go with the dogs as the more they socialise the better they are. I can't guarantee mine will just sit there and wait till another dog is used to them but they're very friendly and love having doggy friends to play with. 

Rivka - how are you doing at the moment? 

Tricksy - how many pairs of shoes    I had a quick look but then remembered we're broke and that I would spend all day in my crocs anyway (I'm so sad). 

Hello everyone else. 

Had an odd day. Really didn't feel with it at all, which showed when I drove to the chiro and wasn't concentrating so had to drive like an old bid and leave loads of room. We tried to get a few jobs done, but was a bit frustrating. We took a load of bits back from the kitchen to Wickes but they wouldn't take most of it because the cupboard sides didn't match what they'd originally sold with the carcase and we'd forgotten the handles. It's amazing how much nicer the salesman was when we were buying the kitchen whereas today it was way too much trouble. Anyone want a tall cupboard for their kitchen?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Feeling very low, opened a botlte of wine and now i'm half way through. Phoned my best friend and had a good cry. i hate it, no one knows what to say anymore. They just say be positive. Well i'm fed up of being positive   all we do is wait.  Sorry, just feeling very sorry for myself. I just want to cycle again, at least then i have a chance of geting pg. I'm ovulating at the moment but  not really in  the mood for 

Sorry for the rant, i know were all going through it.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh Cleo big big hugs coming your way hunny     I've got no words of wisdom its so so hard hunny its just not fair the hand that fate has dealt us and its just so hard to be positive and to be told to keep positive when you have so many knock backs all the time,  I no how hard it is and don't apologise for the rant i hope that you get some good news on MOnday its not surprising you are feeling so down especially after being told that today - why can't anyone do anything properly anymore  

You know where i am if you need me 

love Lisa xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath~ No prob hunny   I'm going to blame tricksy if tone moans about my shoe shopping  ALTHOUGH i must say i got a real bargain..... 2 pairs of fab pumps for a tenner.... they should of been £60!! Pup is settling in really well, she was no bother last night, didn't hear a peep out of her at all   Now i have both the dog's sleeping next to me on the sofa   You nand matt will ave to pop over next time ur in felixstowe to see his parents.... then u can meet the new addition   

Cleo~ I'm so with u on the feeling poo sweetie..... everyone keeps ying it'll be worth it ect/stay positive (and usually i am very positive) but i'm just fed up now   Was very much in need of a glass of wine tonight....  did manage to resist but it was calling my ame from the fridge!

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Cathie - glad that the blood tests are looking better. So are you keeping the menepur as it was now or changing anything? Lots of    for follies growing.

Cleo -   what a pain! they've really messed you about, just want to give you a huge  . Hope you had a nice evening with DH nad are now in better mood for loving, it could make you both feel better   Enjoy the weekend  

Minxy - your holiday sounds amazing, I've never been to NZ but imagine it must be amazing landscape. Make sure you sit onthat rock and let that positive energy flows!

Tricksy - you always look glam, and now with all these new shoes   

Feeling quite rotten today, have a bad cold with sore throat. Got worse after going out in the rain I think. At least managed to have my piano lesson before going down with it, I'm with a new teacher and she's excellent, I really enjoy the lessons. Also I'm sort of wondering about what this cycle has brought but really it's a waiting game now, so nothing much to say at the moment.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -     let it all out on here, it's what we're here for. Staying positive is great in principle but there are days like yesterday when you need to get it out of your system. 

Rivka - sorry you're not feeling well. Lots of fluids and rest for you this weekend then? Yes, I am on the same dose of menopur. I think because the levels had jumped so much they didn't want to risk OHSS and it might be that the follies were playing hide and seek yesterday. 

Sam - we'd love to pop in next time we're up there. We usually bring our two though which could be a bit of a handful. Hon gets sooooo excited just smelling the sea


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a quicky from me to say     Cleo - I really hope the time won't drag until Monday and you can get some more news about the lap - it must be so frustrating for you having a further delay.

Cath - great news about the blood tests  and     vibes for the next few days.

Love Rachel x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words and support, just what i needed! Ok feeling a bit hung over, am still in my pj's   Finished the bottle off then went to bed, we did manage   and it was lovely   .

Just got off the phone to my friend (one of the ones who has offered to be a surrogate) and she said again that if going through this was all too much then she was here and that if me and dh were seriously considering then to go over and chat to her and her dh.

I just don'tt know what to think?? I don't want to keep going in to hosp for laps and things then having tx. There is so much to consider with the surrogacy though. I mean what do you tell people?? Lots to think about. she really is amazing for offering this to us.

Hope you all have a good day, the weather is crap!! housework for me then off to see i am legend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Cathie - this all sounds very encouraging. Lots of    for good juicy follies! Yes, definitely lots of hot fluid and rest for me today ... 

Cleo - glad you're having a productive weekend   you really have such amazing friends, really glad for you. Can give any words of wisdom about surrogacy I'm afraid. I think, like you, that it's very complicated, but then people do it, don't them? Maybe if you read some of the surrogacy threads you could see the sort of things they discuss? I also remember there's a surrogacy society (they have leaflets at ISIS) so maybe you could read their items and see how they talk about it? Good luck with making the decision. 

I had a bad night feeling rotten with such inflamed and sore throat and headaches, so slept till late and now just lazing about. I wish I could go for a walk!! I hate being ill   I have 'The Hours' on DVD which I wanted to watch for ages, so it'll be an evening on the sofa I guess (hope DH wouldn't mind it, my SIL loved it but said it was definitely a girls' film).

Day 21 now. Not feeling any special symptoms. But no pms symptoms either. Wanting to hope but afraid to ...

Have a good day despite the yukky weather.

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Cath - How u doing?  Good luck for Monday hope you get great news 

Cleo - Hope your ok hunny   You'll love "I am Legend"  corrrrrrrrrrrr Will smith    Personally if someone offered surrogacy for me i would snap their hand off!!!  Seriously i just feel that it would take a miracle for me to get pg and to keep it because of the blood clotting i've got,  funnily enough DH and i was talking the other night about surrogacy would be the answer for us because of my problem but i'd only consider it now that all other options have run out if you know what i mean.

Rachel - I'll pm you with my address and that hun - looking forward to seeing you.

Sam - Sorry you've got to keep d/regging   you must be feeling pants,  Hows that little puppy of yours?  any pics yet?  What have you called it?

Rivka - Sorry your feeling like poo hun,  I think you are on your 2nd week now?  Thinking of you    I so know what your saying though that your afraid to get your hopes up............so i'll get my hopes up for you   


Tricksy - all those shoes!!  I think you've got the bargain of the year    I love a good bargain and a girl can never have enough shoes?  did you get over to Bluewater?  its a shame we have different days off we could meet up for lunch one day   We;ll have to make arrangements for that chinese when you and Si get back 

Julia - I am totally addicted to ******** at the moment      I still don't know what i'm doing and have been playing a game of scrabble with a friend now for 2 days!!!!  Is that the longest game of scrabble ever?  We're never on there the same time   thanks for the photo tag its really good.  How are you doing ?

Emma - I thought of you with that BA plane crash,  as you know i have fear of flying too and guess who we're flying with later on in the year..............BA!!!!!!!!!!!!  Remember to bring your sponsership form with you to the next meet i'll sponser you

I'm out tomorrow for MIL's birthday, we're off to F & B's and i weighed myself this morning and i've lost the 3lb i've put on over Xmas so that means i can eat what i want.............or does it     no i still have another half stone at least to loose.  
I'd be up for the walking but i havent got a dog to walk but i can help with everyone elses but i can only do weekends or Thursdays.

Take care and have a good weekend everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, sorry you are having such a rough time. I think you deserved the bottle of wine last night (and the subsequently rumpy pumpy!   I really don't know what to say about your friend being a surrogate for you. It is a lovely offer, but I am not sure how I would feel about what would happen in the future, what you would tell the child etc. Would you consider using the money your inlaws are giving you to get all your tests out of the way? That was treatment could happen sooner, and you would be less stressed about it all.

Well done Lisa on losing the 3lb. Have a lovely meal at F&B. I have never been there but have heard it is nice. Must try it sometime.

DH has just done my tax return. Now I am really fed up as I have to find money I don't have to pay that. I am gonna be broke for ages! 

Have a nice weekend everyone. 

J xxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Afternoon ladies or should i say chatterboxes/  

you have been a busy lot.

Cleo - sweetie i am so sorry nothing seems to be going smoothly sending you loads of    it is so frustrating and up setting and not having a date in your mind to work to for the next tx makes it so much harder   I am glad you enjoyed some wine and the subsequent   I am sure you both needed it if only to feel close to one another   i hope you get some news on Monday. Regarding surrogacy, has you friend had her family? I think this is a massive decision and needs a lot of councilling and guidance, my SIL a couple of times in our heart to hearts has said, I have a baby for you which is so sweet but I have dismissed this as I am not thinking any further than Ivf at the moment as I do not want to think further than that, i will deal with that as and IF I get there, maybe burying my head in the sand but I can not think past having my own baby myself at the minute - does that make sense? Remember also that you have only had 1 cycle, there is an element of luck and statistics you have a good 2 or 3 more goes I would have thought before you know some more definite answers. any ways loads of love and   You will be ready for more   once you have seen Will Smith, enjoy  

Lisa - enjoy your meal, do not worry about it if you are going for a nice walk this will burn some calories. Have you looked into surrogacy at all is there an agency that can sort this, I am not sure but i have seen women on gmtv who have had babies for numerous families?

Rivka -     Hope something is going on in there, when are you looking to test? How many months are you on the clomid for?

samoth - Sorry to hear you have got to keep down regging just to fit in with them! Too right they should supply you with more buserelin it is not down to you the extra week and you are paying through the nose anyway, you assume when you go private you get what you want when you want but this does not seem to be the case - good luck for starting stimms next week    When is your egg collection now going to be? Pup sounds really cute, you might have said this but is there a name yet?

Cath - sending you loads of     for your follies to keep growing, loads of water and try and take it easy - good luck for Monday's scan. Is it me or does it seem that the stim scans are closer together now? every other day? Maybe just me  

Rachel - Glad to hear you are going for the FET when do you start/ Will you be down regging or did you say this is a natural cycle. Sending you loads of     Hope things are not too bad with you MIL at the mo and your sister is OK seeming the circumstances  

Tricksey - holiday is coming so quickly now, did you manage to get any bikinis to go with your shoes   nearly fell off the sofa when you said 7 pairs, have you got enough room for them all?  

Shelley not long now until your fabulous holiday - so jealous it will be amazing i am ssoooo jealous, who is having Kia while your away, did you say the in laws, enjoy your break  

Em - when is your course booked for, a friend i used to work with, his wife was the most OTT person with everything worrier to extremes and she would not fly and wanted to go to America to see her son and new grand daughter. She did one of these course and flew to America shortly after that, she was OK although still did not love it - good luck  

Julia - poor thing tax return not nice, the government always want money one way or the other! Hope it does not make you too skint  

Piepig - hope the lady pulls her finger out and gets your letter off, do not feel bad keep chasing as it seems you have to keep pushing to get anything done. There is a phase I like - the squeaky wheel gets the oil - so get squeaking   

Loui, Ladyb, Livvy (?) and Krusty Rae hope you are all OK?

Sam2007, if you are reading hope every thing is OK with you and bub - not long now and you will officially be a proud mummy  

Sorry if I have missed anyone!?!

Well, I am getting nervous / excited more start d/r on Tuesday, can not believe it is finally happening
I am going to REALLY TRY and be positive this time as if it does not work my heart gets broken regardless if i am positive or not. My biggest issue is testing the day I am due back at work, see what happens there! Might test a day early. DH is worried sick about doing the Gestone injections, Trickseyschubbyhubby any tips for him  

Is the officers mess confirmed for the meet? how much do we owe? are we going to get them to do the grub?

Have a lovely weekend all  

LOL Spangle


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, blimey you lot d'narf chat some  

Spangle - d'ring on Tuesday   wow, I've got everything crossed for you. I just asked ChubbyHubby if he had any tips for Mr Spangle and his answer was yes, tell him to close his eyes   not very helpful, seriously though when you get near to it I will give you some good tips. A girl who I have been speaking to who is in Georgia USA is also on Gestone and she said my tips helped a lot!! Her test day is today, I'm waiting to hear from her right now   

Julia - Don't even mention the Self Assesment word, I've got to do mine and Simons next weekend and I'm not looking forward to it at all, its all the hassle of getting everything sorted out and then its paying the blinking bills.........due the day before we are going away   its gonna be a beans on toast couple of months after we get back!!! 

Shelley - Have a fab holiday hun, relax and enjoy it, you both need it   

Lisa - How did Steve get on at the docs yesterday?? I don't think you have said yet but there are so many posts I may of missed it   We are off out tomorrow too, we are going to Bluewater to meet Si's Mum and Dad, and his sister and her partner who are also doing their 2nd ivf at the moment, she is downregging and due to start stimming next week I think. Tomorrow is Primark day too so I should be able to get bikinis to go with all of my shoes!!! The bikini's are £6 apparently   think I may need quite a few as I have thrown all of my old ones away  

Cleo - Hows your head hun?? I hope that your feeling a bit better, a bit of lovin often perks you up a bit as long as you can muster the enthusiasm to do it!! I'm sorry that your having such a crap time, its so hard isn't it and every time you turn a corner another one turns up   someone needs a spanking I think   

Rivka - I hope that your feeling a little better this afternoon, there are so many colds and virus's going around at the moment, fingers crossed you feel back to your normal self soon and lots of      for this month  

Rachel - hope your having a good weekend xx

Cath - i am so glad that you got some good news yesterday, I have everything crossed for you xx I keep meaning to say that I was looking at our ******** photo of our last meet and blimey have you lost weight, it really does show. I meant to say when I bumped into you the other day but I got distracted. easily done!!! 

SamM - Don't you blame me for your shoe shopping    I was just sharing information    I think that 2 pairs was very restrained!!! Tell your oh that it could of been a whole lot worse!!! 

Debs - I really hope that you get some answers on Monday hun   

Well I have had a busy day, started off this morning down the yard trying to rescue Cropi's shelter from the floods! I got it all sorted out but it took almost 2 hours and I was soaked right through but I was still home in good time and my Dad came round to see us. He said that he had something to tell me and there was no easy way to do it and my heart went in my mouth. Apparently my (step) sister told them 2 days after our ivf failed that she was pregnant, she's 25 and not long been with her boyfriend. She asked my Dad to tell me but he said that he wouldn't as I was upset and didn't need to know at that time...and I have to say that I am pleased that he didn't tell me then. But, she went for a scan friday before last and there was no heartbeat and she went back again yesterday for another scan and there is no growth and no heartbeat so she has lost her baby   They told her to go home and wait for the m/c to happen naturally and it could take up to 2 weeks    she is in a bit of a state understandably so she is ringing the hospital on Monday and asking for a d&c. I have spoken to her this afternoon and told her that I am always her for her. I feel so sorry for her.

I then got soaked again giving Cropi her tea. the roads are so flooded, its really bad and there is no let up in sight   its not good. I am cooking a home made curry for dinner tonight, its smelling good so that should be nice.

Have a lovely evening everyone, hope that your all ok

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Forgot to say that when I got home last night I found out that our flights to Kenya had been cancelled with Thomson, they gave us a full refund and we immediatley booked flights with Virgin to Nairobi and Kenya Airways flights to Mombasa and we are flying Premier Economy with Virgin and Business Class with KA     I'm so excited, never flown anything other than cattle class before, apparently we get a choice of 50 movies on Virgin and we get real cutlery!!!   

We are now flying out on Friday 1st and come home on Sat 23rd  and to top it off the Foreign Office this morning reviewed their travel advice and they are now saying that its safe to go to Kenya but stay away from x,y and z areas so its all good news on our holiday front


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tricksy~ Sorry to hear about ur sister's baby and ur neice/nephew    what a horrid thing to happen   On the other side though fab news about ur holiday sweetie   V jelous.... i need a holiday  

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Lisa - well done on losing 3lb! You definitely deserve a treat. About my testing - I'm not sure, been posting on the clomid thread and it's confusing ... I think I'll try to wait as long as possible because I hate to be disappointed.

Spangle - good luck for Tuesday! Lots of     I'm on clomid for 3 months. And that's the last tx I'm doing.

Tricksy- so sorry about your sister   Unfortunately we know too well what heartache this is. And your dad was very wise to wait to tell you the news. 
Fabulous news about your holiday - looks like you'll be doing this in style   
Your home made currey smells lovely up to here   I'm making a lentil sepherd's pie. Yummy.

I'm feeling better than this morning. Haven't been out, but managed about 3 hours of translation work (that's my free-lance work at home). This time they gave me loads but no deadline so that's good, can continue next weekend too.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - so sorry to hear about your sister. It was good of your dad to hold off telling you after your cycle. As for the holiday - that's fab news. 

Rivka - glad you're feeling a bit better this evening. Resting up has clearly done you some good. 

Cleo - hope you're having a better day today. 

Lisa - well done losing that weight. How was F and B? The odd nice meal out can't hurt. 

Julia - I need to get my tax return done as well. Not looking forward to it as I also have to tot up all the receipts and put them in order first   I'm hoping that as last year was our first year and we had a lot of outlay that the tax man will owe me money.

Spangle - good luck for d/r next week. That's come around really quickly.

Hello to everyone else. What's with this rain today? I didn't really go out but Colchester United's home match was postponed due to a waterlogged pitch so it must have been really bad. Even the dogs don't want to spend any time outside.

Not had a great day today as been suffering with the lurgey again. I just can't seem to shift it so constantly feel like I'm about to come down with flu. The drugs won't be helping with that either. I have made good use of the time in getting the wireless modem hooked up finally so I can use the laptop properly. It's fab. Dh has been listening to the footie on one side of the room and I've been watching BBCi on the other. What did we used to do without modern technology?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I cant keep up with you lot - you can talk for england  

Cath - i hope your ok     coming your way for hunny, and a big   too to make you feel better  

Tricksy - im so sorry to hear about your sister, that must be so painful for her and especially if she has to go home and wait to m/c, that shouldnt be allowed to happen   some good news on the holiday front though hay - sounds like the flight is going to be good too  

Rivka -    for a bfp hun x

Lisa - well done on looseing 3pounds hun, though you never look to me like you need to loose any weight!! i hope you and dh are being strong with all that you are going through - i think of you sweetie - you know where i am  

Cleo - hope your hangover has gone - i too drunk a bottle of wine last night, first drink in nearly 3 weeks - reminded me how i love a glass of wine - but headache this morning also reminded me how crap i feel after drinking and how much better i feel without it. Sorry about all thats going on with isis and poss more tests hun, you must be so frustrated, this whole thing takes so long doesnt it, as for your freind - she is amazing if she is really serious about offering to help you, think very carefully about it though sweetie - i would imagine you would all need some form of counselling support before/during and after? Take care xxxxx

Spangle - i cant belive you start d/regging next week - we are here for you  

Julia - is it a workout session at yours next friday then? what time is it, i may be able to come  

Rachel - hope your feeling better soon hun xx

Im sorry for lack of personals, i just cant keep up with everyone  

As for me  arrived in the night - sent me over the edge this morning hormonaly, threw my wedding ring at dh and told him i want a divorce - i thought i was ok but this really messed with my head - i know he cant get me pg - but i cant help but hope, im such a fool  


Gotta dash
Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me.

Em,  . Hormones are to be blamed for so much. One of the side effects of having PCOS, which I have, is mood swings, so whenever I am a complete cow I can blame my hormones. Hope you have managed to sort things out. You have done so well not drinking. I am sure one now and again won't hurt. Hope you are okay. You are welcome next Friday - about 11ish suit everyone? James will be here but I am sure he won't laugh too much - will probably want to join in too.

Tricksy, I am so so sorry to hear about your step sister. I would not wish that on anybody. Poor girl. Why is life so unfair? Having such a caring family will help her get through this difficult time. Your dad sounds lovely for not telling you when you were feeling down too. Good news about the holiday, hope you find some nice bikinis to match your new shoes!

Cath, your tax form sounds a lot worse than mine! I am just fed up that we have to pay tax for the forthcoming year. I will definately save more money next year to pay for the next tax bill. My dad said that he put his tax in a high interest account, and he knew someone who bought bonds with theirs, so they had the chance of winning money, and cashed them in when it was time to pay their tax bill. That sounds like a good idea so might do that next year.

Rivka, keep positive, it has happened before so WILL happen again  

Spangle, not long now!! Keep positive too hun. We really need some BFPs on here soon.

I suggested to DH we went to see I Am Legend tomorrow, and he said "Why, just so you can see Will Smith with his kit off?" Well, YEAH   Why else

Cleo, hope the head is better. Are you have a hair of the dog tonight??   

We took James to Adventureland today and a friend of mine was there who has a week old baby - I was SO tempted to walk out the door with him, I honestly could have just brought him home. Anyone who has been offered surrogacy, I would say go for it, as personally I think all babies are beautiful, and I would give anything to have a baby in the house again.   It is such a hard decision though. Why is this all so difficult? I try and convince myself that I am not worried if I have another baby or not, and then something like that happens and it completely throws me and upsets me that we can't all have what we all want.    

Changing the subject, tomorrow is the first weigh in at WW, so wish me luck. I hope I have lost a pound or two - will let you all know tomorrow. If I don't mention it you know it has all gone terribly wrong!!

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,
I havn't got on for a week and so much has happened I can't keep up!!

Julia:
Good luck with the wiegh in hun I'm sure you will have lost loads 

SamM:
Sorry they are holding you back a week to siut them how annoying for you. The puppy sounds well sweet I have a cavailer king charles who is tiny we think she was the runt  She goes through the cats flap which is handy when we go out.

Cath:
Hope thoughs follies get there **** in gear for you hun   

Pregsam:
Hope you are feeling well hun can't wait to here your news.

Spangle:
Wow thats come round quick. Whens e/c? sending   

Cleo:
Sorry they are messing you around again, hope you don't need one. 
Re surrogacy: I don't see anything wrong with it. You would use your eggs wouldn't you so the baby would be both yours and dh's just be looked after by your friend for 9 months. But I think you should try another Ivf first as they say the first is often just a trial run. I loved being pregnant and I'm sure your next cycle will work hun. 

Rachel:
Glad you are feeling better hun.

Debs:
I'm pleased you are feeling better after your op.

Emma:
I missed what you are doing thats needs sponsering!!

Tricksy:
Sorry about your stepsis   
Glad your hol is all sorted. Dead jealous about the upgrade 

Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - hunny   i know what you mean, just when you think you are ok and life is okish something comes and bites you on the bum and reminds you how bloody painful it all is       to you sweetie, and good luck for tonight hun, im sure you will have done ok  

Cath - thanks for the hug xx

Debs - hope your ok sweetie - thanks for the pm - still abit un sure about getting a tounge bar, havent mentioned it to dh, he wont like the idea nor will ds but i do, im worried it could all go horribly wrong and i loose my tounge, is that possible do you know or am i exagerated??! are you back to work this week hun? hope the pain has eased off xxx

Liz - hi, good to hear from you hun, im doing a swimathon, 1.5k for Marie Curie Cancer Care, just hope i dont have my period at that time cos i wont be able to do it if its anything like this month   how are you and Faith - hows work, all ok i hope  

Well i must get some jobs done  was going to the gym but my period has really taken hold and leaving me feeling drained  

  to everyone, hope your haveing a nice weekend 

Love em


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

a bit of another me post as i have some wrk to get on with. Saw I am legend and abulty jumped out of my skin most of the way through it.   Was so good!!


As for the surrogacy, I'm not sure if i mentioned that i would only ever do it if i was using my eggs and dh's sperm so the surrogate would just be a host. There is so much to consider and i realise that i am only 1 failed cycle in. But the reason why i'm seriously thinking about it is becase my insides are a bit of a mess. If i could just cylce, fail and cycle again i might find it all a bit easier (not meaning that ivf is easy or wanting to offend anyone so please don't take this the wrong way, i know its hard for everyone) But i have scans and laps only to be told that cysts have come back so soon and they have found something else to add to the list, and all the time i'm not getting any younger and the waiting for results and decisions is really affecting me, and the constant drs, gyno and clinic appointments.

I have the offer from 2 friends, one has had her family (her dh had the snip on friday) and the other has had one child. 

I will definatley have one more go and i think the outcome from that and a good chat to Giddon will help us decide. I just don't want to waste another 4 yrs of my life, i want a child and i want to move on. 

Will be back later,

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx

LIz - i really want to feel what it is like to be pregnant and tht's why i will give it another go with me.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Liz, great to hear from you. 

Emma, you are a braver person than me, with regard to the tongue piercing. If it is something you want to do then go for it! You only live once. Just a question, if you take it out would it heal up?

Cleo, you have such amazing friends. I think if all else fails and I was you I would definately take up their offer, bless them. 

The good news is that I have lost five and a half pounds in 2 weeks so well chuffed with that, especially as this time last week I was stuffing my face with my friends. Just need to keep it up now.  

Have a nice day everyone. 

Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - woo hoo. 5 1/2 lb is fab. You must be feeling so pleased. And with the exercise class next week you'll be losing again.

Cleo - I can understand why you're considering surogacy so seriously given the problems you've been told you have, but I'm glad you're going to try IVF one more time to give yourself a chance to experience pregnancy. I can only imagine how hard it has been for you lately with one thing after another being raised, but you're strong and can get through this and will get your dream.

Em - how are you doing this afternoon? Hope the witch is being nicer to you. Did you manage to sort anything with Tom?     

Tricksy - how are you? Just had my sil on the phone from Nairobi letting us know how she's getting on. She said she heard the gunshots on Weds but most of the news reports from there are 24 hours out of date and exaggerated. There was one BBC reporter she said was pretty accurate but I can't remember his name  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. I'm busy with the housework at the mo   but will be happier when it's done.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - woo hoo     well done you, you have obviously worked hard these last 2 weeks hun - you cant have been too bad last weekend to loose all that   keep it up hun - hay we can be weight loss buddies   as for the peircing yes it heals up quite quickly i believe, just scared to do it, im a baby when it comes to pain!!

Cleo - hunny, you are in a bit of a tiss arent you? and not surprising really, it must be very difficult for you to know whats best but i dont think that isis would let you cycle if they thought there was no chance - they just wouldnt put you through it sweetie - i think you are right to try again, as someone else said, the first one is more a trial cycle where they learn about how you respond etc..... maybe it would help to talk to someone who isnt close to you, someone who understands about ivf, maybe Pip at isis or one of the nurses, thinking of you darlin   

Cath - Thanks for asking, Dh and i are very good at swiftly moving on from stuff that happens between us - he is very forgiving, im not sure many men would put up with being told by their wife they are useless and a duffer and lots more cruel things on top of that    but thats what i say, i struggle so much with it all as you can tell, the trouble is we never really solve any problems we have, cos we move on so quickly we seem to sweep it under the carpet but it all comes back up when we argue again   hope your ok sweetie -     for tomorrow xx

See ya
Em xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Off to the gym in moment, don't really feel like it as i've had lots of cramping over the weekend and now i'm getting pains on my right side.   I'm guessing its because of all the pulling around. DH says go to the drs but what will they do??

DH is going to call ISIS tomorrow with a list fo questions (or see if we can have an apointment) to try and get things a bit clearer in our mind about our next cycle. I have so many questions and all this passing messages and waiting for calls is driving me mad. So hopefully by tomorrow we might at least know if i can cycle or if they want me to have another lap. Either way at least i'll know what goign on.

Shelley - have a fab holiday hun, so jealous as its so miserable here and water logged. You go and have a relaxing ttime, enjoy and come back refreshed.

julia - Excellent news hun, well done you!! It motvates you to carry on doesn't it when you have a good start.

cathb- hope you've nearly finished the housework!!. long ago when we had lots more money we used to have a really good cleaner and it was heaven coming home ad the house all being clean. Hope the stimming is going well and good luck with your next scan.

Tricksy -   your poor sister. Life is so unfair. Glad to hear that your well deserved holiday is still going ahead as you want it. i bet little cropi has been a little wet then, has she got wellies and a raincoat??

Angel -   for af coming hun. I think if or when we decide to go through surrogacy (and it will be a last resort for us) we will all need councelling. I'm not ready to give up on me yet but i do hate the thought of life passing us by.....



With so many of us cycling we surely must have some BFP'S very soon                         

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Sweeties

God i am stuffed!!!!  Just got back from F & B's and god did i eat!!!  Thats that 3lb back on i reckon     

Cleo - Good luck with ringing Isis tomorrow - Hope you get some answers    With regard to surrogacy i think if the surrogate is a host i think that is really good as it will be 100% your baby - I really wish i had a friend that would do it for me as i would definately go down this route to have a baby,  Dh and I were saying that we would find the money somehow if we could do it.

Em - Sorry AF arrived hun   Hows things with DH is he ok after the ring chucking?  Oh hun its so hard isn't it i was looking through my wedding pics this morning and i don't even recognise us its so sad     

Cath - Hope you've finished that housework - Hows your back?  Are you at Isis tomorrow and hows the stimming going?  Hows that old lurgey?

Julia - Well done loosing all that weight!!!!  Wots your secret? Let me in on it...........pretty please.  I know what your saying seeing your friend with the baby........just as you try to accept your decisions something comes along and makes you think "why can't i have what i want"  its not fair!!!!  We should all have our dreams come true on this site we want it so much,  I never know wehter i'm coming or going really and i change my mind daily on what i want to do 

Liz - good to hear from you - hows work?

Rivka - Hope your feeling better - Positives   

Tricksy - How did you get on with the bikinis?  I must have a trip over there to stock up for my holiday,  did you have a nice time at Bluewater?  What else did you get..........anymore shoes     Really sorry to hear about your step sister,  thats such sad news we all know what shes going thrugh right now    
Bad news with Steve through,  GP confirmed that its not healed properly and referring him to an orthopedic surgeon but he said he thought it might have to be pinned or rebroken    Either way its not good..........poor stevie    He's back at work now but its still painful.  Oh before i forget........well done on the upgrade.......you'll luvvvvvvvv it!  Years ago i blagged it......well the person i was with blagged us into First Class and its wonderful,  If i could fly that way all the time i wouldnt have a problem with it.

Spangle - OMG!!!  Thats come round so quickly - Ohhhhhhhh exciting for Tuesday - Are you all ready and got everything?  I would test a day early if i was you - you dont want to wait till the first day back at work.  Good luck with the extra jabs hun 

Sam M - How are you?  is that puppy keeping you up?

Well thats all from me folks

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Cathie - I hope you're not getting that flu. Don't do too much housework, it can wait - give yourself a rest! Hope your sister in Kenya is okay.

Em - the witch does mess our heads up, so I do feel for you. Hope you feel better now after you've patched up things with hubby.

Lisa - so sorry about Steve's leg, that's so unfair, especially after everything you've been through recently   Hope they sort it out oon and as easily as possible.

Julia - well done, 5.5 lbs!! I need to lose the flab on my tummy and tights and can't be motivated enough for a diet ... you and Shelley put me to shame  

Spangle - good luck for Tuesday  

Liz - hi! Good to hear from you.

Cleo -   you've had a lot on your plate recently.

Tricksy - any good bikinis to match your shoes?   

Rachel, Crusty Mae, Loui - hi!

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Well I am stuffed too! We went to Bluewater today and met my inlaws and sil and her partner for lunch, I totally pigged out on the bread and oils before I even started eating!! It was very yummy indeed   We did go to Primark on our way and I got 5 bikiki's and 3 sarongs for £35     they are really nice too, I am very pleased. I got myself some new clothes to travel in plus another pair of flip flops from Next, they are very similar to a pair I have already got and love so I was chuffed with those.

I don't think I've got the energy for lots of personals but I'll do a few!! 

Em - I hope that you two have got things sorted out now. Did you make the phone call that you were going to make this week 

Lisa - I'm so sorry its not good news for Steve, poor thing, he must be really hacked off with it. Have to confess I'm really excited about flying slightly posher class!! 

Liz - great to hear from you hun   

Cath - How are you feeling now?? fingers crossed for you for your scan tomorrow  

Cleo -      big big hugs hun, I hope you get some answers tomorrow   

Shelley - have a fab holiday, you really deserve it after the year you've had  

Julia - Well done on the 5 1/2lb, I reckon thats what I've put on today!!! 

Rivka - I've got everything crossed for you xxxx 

SamM - Is it tuesday that you are back at Isis?? 

Ok guys I'm off I really need to get my jeans off they are ssooo tight!!!

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all - 

just another quicky from me as you lot have been chatting too much as usual.

Lisa - thanks for your message and have pm'd you but well done on the 3 lb weight loss.  Sorry to hear about Steve though .

Spangle - thanks for the good luck with the FET - I am going for a natural FET cycle so I have officially already started really - day 5 today - but trying not to get my hopes up yet, until I know whether my embies survive the thaw - I only have two and the clinic said it is a 50-50 chance of survival per embie, so realistically can only expect one to make it (trying to be realistic rather than worst case scenario that neither of them do) - won't know this until the day of the ET though (it will be 6 days after I ovulate though as both are day 6 blastocysts so have to wait two more weeks to know for sure) so fingers and thumbs are all crossed at the moment.  Not long for you to get going either - try not to worry about testing when you are due back in work though - I had to test the day I went back to work too for my first IVF but kept a morning sample and tested when I got home from work with DH - have you considered this rather than a day early?  It takes a bit of discipline but I think is better than risking a wrong result if you test early.

Tricksy - Great news about your holiday.  I braved it to Bluewater today too with my DH - not too bad though was it? You must have so many pairs of bikini's and shoes now you won't know what to wear on holiday!   Really sorry to hear about your step sister though - news like that really brings home that the worrying is not really all over once you do get pg - I hope she is OK. 

CathB - sorry to hear you've been suffering with the dreaded lurgi too - your symptoms sound similar to what I've had - I'm getting better now but make sure you rest if you can and don't push yourself to do anything too active at the moment as I got worse when I did and went into work.

Em -   sorry to hear about the witch coming - I don't think it matters how long you ttc it is always dissappointing when she turns up - I'm glad that you've sorted things with DH though and hope that you're feeling a bit better.

Julia - good luck tomorrow at ww - have blown you some extra bubbles not that you need them losing so much already!

Cleo - Hope you get all your questions answered tomorrow.  It also sounds like you have some really good friends to be offering surrogacy - I think you are right to give it one more go yourself though as you will never know otherwise but if it doesn't work out (hopefully this will not be the case) it does seem like this may be a good option for you - there will obviously be different issues to consider but it can't be more stressful than what you are going through right now.

Rivka - hope the 2ww isn't going too bad at the moment.

Anyway must go so hi to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

evening all  

Julia - well done on your great weight loss a big step in the right direction, keep it up! You mentioned about your friends baby   it is so hard when you think you are in control of your feelings until something happens to remind you and bring your feelings back to the surface   

Lisa - sorry to hear about dh's leg - have you got private insurance/ Or will they get him moving through quickly, he must be so   uncomfortable, it is the last thing you both need sending loads of  

Tricksey - i think you are officially a shopoholic   where do you keep it all? Fab news about your hols and what a result to get the old flights upgraded, we paid extra when we went to Egypt although not business / first class it gave wider seats, more leg room, drinks, snacks and papers included was worth it for the extra £50 each I think it was, especially as we would have spent about £20 each way on drinks anyway. can not believe only 13 days woohoo!!!!
On a serious not so sorry to hear about your step sister    it must be so horrible and being sent home and just waiting for it to happen is so so sad    How lovely your Dad is though and so well handled on his behalf big   to you all  

Deb and Cleo - hope you are feeling almost normal and recovered now, hope you both hear something from the clinics and you get an idea of whats next and an idea on time.

Em - god hormones send us ladies mental don't they   if men only knew the half of it! glad DH is OK with you and things are better. How is Ds, enjoying being back at school after the holidays?

Shelley - I think   I saw Greg today in B&Q I did not say hello as did not want to make a tit of myself or if he did not recognise me, if it was him say hi and apologise for me. Have a fab holiday you two, you must be sssssoooo excited!

cath and samotm - good luck for your scan this week sending loads of     When are you both due for egg collection now then as your dates changed?

Rivika - hope you are feeling better, how is the running going or are your given this a break as you are on 2WW?

Rachel - loads of luck -     for your embies, lets hope both make it, we had 3 frosties, they all made the thaw and they put the best 2 back (3 day embies) do you not get a thaw date till you ovulate? Do you use the pee-sticks to check when you do, i never got a reading on them which was one of the reasons i did medicated Fet, good luck     

Liz- Glad you are OK, how are you getting on with work? How's it going leaving Faith?

Loui - hope you are OK and things are getting back to normal, have you made any decisions on what you are going to do next  

Well, feel like I have done nothing but eat today!! I am starting to get really nervous and slightly panicky about Tuesday, can not believe I will actually be starting again. I have felt a bit emotional on and off today, DH keeps telling me think positive as this can do wonders, so so scared  

Hi to everyone else, sorry if missed off I tried to do everyone  

Have a nice evening....

LOL Spangle xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies ,this is going to be a quick one as i have got to finish packing,omg im soooooooooooooooooooooooo excited,just cant wait.

tricksy.thats wicked about ur holiday we are going to try blagging an upgrade u never no.well take care hunny. 

julia,well done hunny i knew u could it that is wicked 51/2 lbs thats amazing well we are all going to be skinny minis when we meet up,keep it up hunny u can do it.   

spangle.hi hun yes it was greg he said sorry for not saying hi but he was imbarresed as he looked a mess he had only just finished shooting.but this is from him (hi   )

cleo.hunny all i want to do is give u the biggest      and help u to feel abit better,think ur doing the right thing giving ivf another go then take it from there ,thinking of u hunny greg says hi to rich.    

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok,sorry for the lack of personals hope u all dont mind   the is internet access there so i will send a maldives post.love u guys hope u all have a good week.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi guys, thought i would check in.... 7 pages already on a new thread - what has got into youall??!! Theres no way i can catch up!!

Just to let you know all is well, just waiting on Giddons letters to go to the docs and Mr Rix at the general about John. 

Ive lost a stone in a week   Most of it water retention after   so its looking good for us to start in March or Aprils cycle!! Very excited! But extremely nervous too!

GL to anyone going through some form of treatement this week, i have completely lost track - you all natter too much lol!

Laura


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie - I was going to send everyone a message but just realised what the time is, so will do tomorrow.

Have a great holiday Shelley!! I am sure you will. Wish I was coming too!!

Laura - a stone in a week - are you sure? Surely that cannot be healthy. Take it easy, you don't want to deplete your body of all the nutrients it needs for IVF now. Your body is meant to be in tip top condition if you are hoping to support a baby, so make sure you are getting all the goodness you need, okay? (sermon over!)

Night night everyone xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

lol yes mum! Yes a stone, its that cambridge diet again. Im taking multi vits amins and folic every day. I feel fine  Im doing it for another 2 stone then imstopping it just before treatment.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone. Just a short one from me:

Ladyb - I'm glad that you are taking all the extra vits and folic acid - well done for the weight loss!

Shelley - have a wonderful holiday!

Cath and Samotm - good luck for your scans this week 

Spangle - good luck for Tues - I'm thinking positive thoughts for you!

Em - I'll sponsor you too!

Rachel - loads of luck for your frosties.

Sorry if I have missed anyone off. xxx

DH and I have decided that if my friend and I are a cmv match (we are all either +ve or -ve, whatever either means?), and if we match then if my friends offer still stands, we are going to use her eggs. We have also decided that we will go with her first rather then do another cycle with my own eggs, because there is a greater chance that I will conceive with her eggs than my own poor quality eggs. Also the time frame she has given me for cycling fits much better for her if we go with her first. I am off to college on Wed/Thur this week and staying over at hers on Wed - which will give us some time to discuss it all together. We will cycle at Bourn Hall because she only lives 25 mins from there.

I think someone said that a Thurs is good for dog walking - so shall we make Thurs 31 Jan a day for a walk (can't do this Thurs)? Now need to arrange a location - Friday Woods, the woods near the hospital -anywhere else?

Also, looks like people are keen to go the the Officer's Mess for our meet. I'll look into it this week. It all depends on whether the guys living in the Mess are away on excercise that day or not - if they are here, then we will not be able to use their facilities (unless I can get a private function room). I'll let you all know.

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Just back from ISIS and it's much better news. I have at least 7 follies including some on my left ovary which is fantastic news given the lack of anything visible on Friday. So we're still going ahead   Apparently I'm not the only one who hasn't had much to show after 4 days but has enough on the next scan. Julie said that with them scanning earlier it's sometimes difficult to tell. To say we're relieved is an understatement.

Loui - your decision sounds positive, hope you have a good chat with your friend later in the week. 

Shelley - have a fab holiday. Hope you get an upgrade. 

Laura - I know you want to lose the three stone quickly but that sounds too quick. If Giddon said that it would be even slightly risky to lose all three stone by March then you do need to be careful. He really knows what he's talking about. 

Spangle - how are you today? Sending you lots of    for your d/r from tomorrow.

I'm afraid I doubt I'll be able to go walking on the 31st as if we have ec on Monday we're due to go to Derbyshire for a break from Thurs. If ec gets delayed I'll be feeling pants so won't be able to drag myself off the sofa for anything. I should be up for the following week though.

Talking of dog walking - mine are looking forlornly at me so I'd better take them out before it starts to rain again.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Well done Cathie, that is fabulous news      . Louie, well done on making such a decision, I hope you can talk it through with your friend later on this week. I hope you get a match with her and it can all go ahead.

Will come back later and do personals. Hope you are all having a nice day.

Julia xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath~ Fantastic news hunny    really chuffed for you sweetie..... when's ur next scan at ISIS?? 

Laura~ Welldone sweetie   just goes to show the cambridge diet really works..... how do u feel in yourself though?? I know it's supposed to make u feel great  

Loui~ Welldone for coming to a decision hun.... it sounds very positive to me  

Spangle~ Good luck for starting D/R tomorrow hunny..... at this rate you'll be stimming b4 me    

Well i'm on my fourth week of D/R and it's really beggining to affect me now, feel v tired but unable to sleep at night..... i went to sleep at 4.30 this morning!!!! I ache and for the last 2 days jabs i get the most horrid stomach pains within 10 mins of doing it   Waiting on a new schedule from ISIS so that i finally know what i'm doing!! 

Sam xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yey some positive news on our thread!!!! Everyone seems a little bit more upbeat what with the follies growing, weight loss and people starting to cycle. 

DH called ISIS today and they said we can cycle when af comes next!!!! I'm due on on feb 4th so i'll start the pill then. They're sending it out in the post and we have an appointment to see them not this friday but next. I'm so excited now!!! Giddon said that i don't need to have the fibroids and the cyst removed, he just suggested it as he thought they were going to be in there anyway for the hyst.

Cath - so pleased hun!!!         full steam ahead!!!

laura - a stone a week is not a healthy way to lose weight hun, you must take care of yourself. drastically dieting before tx could do more harm than good  

Sammoon - i'm sending you a huge   and lots of        . 

Tricksy  -glad you got your bikini's sorted and at such a bargain price.

Love and light to all

Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - that's fab news hun. Really pleased for you that you can go ahead next month after all.   

SamM - worth chasing ISIS up for the schedule. I asked for mine on Weds as Julie said it would be ready then but they hadn't done it. Wouldn't have got a new one if I hadn't asked again. Sorry d/r is getting you down now. That not sleeping thing is awful.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi quick one i'm afraid

Loui - great that you have made some decisions and sounds like you have really thought it through, good luck hun and you have a very special friend  

Cleo - great news, you won't be far behind then d/r end of feb!   

Cath - fab news on your scan - grow lovely follies   

Samotm - poor you I think if i had dr that long i would be hot flushing left right and centre, when is your next scan, let us know when ec, mine will be 22/2 as long as all goes to plan.

sorry gotta get a move on, going to the gym really struggling to get motivated  

really nervous yet excited about tomorrow   

lol Spangle xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry missed off - ladyB the cambridge diet is that not cabbage soup? Sorry I have to say it but if it is then that is not a good diet at any time it puts strain on the body and is a quick fix as soon as you eat a gain you will not maintain the loss. Although the weight loss is a serious boost you should seriously think about what you are doing.

If you feel i am out of order for saying this   but I felt i coluld not keep my trap shut   

Spangle


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo -     thats great news you can start a fresh cycle next month hunny, im so pleased for you, you must be feeling so releived to know you can go ahead with this - see you didnt need to be doing all that worrying after all!   Big hugs    

Samonthemoon - awwwww sweetie you must be fed up, i hope you get to start stimming soon hunny     to you xxx

Cath - oh hun bun you and Dh must be so relieved, what a difference a few days stimming does hun, im so glad your follies are growing, if things stay to plan when is e/c?     to you xxx

Loui - you have a wonderful freind to offer her eggs to you, what an amazing gift, i hope all works out for you and you get to go ahead   xx ps thanks for looking into a venue for our meet up!

Ladyb14 - im not sure looseing 1 stone in a week is good for your body hun, i would be concerned about that, what i dont understand is why isis would want you to loose 3 and a half stone by april, they told me to loose weight but didnt give me a time limit, why have they said april to you hun, sorry if im being   but im concerned about you  

Shelley - i guess i missed you hun cos you will be off on your hols now, hope you have a fab time  

Spangle - thanks for asking about ds, he has settled back into school ta we have options evening next week, dosent seem possible he has to start thinking about his gcse's   Good luck for tomorrow sweetie - what are you d/regging on?? i know on my first cycle i was apprehensive because i didnt really know what to expect, i imagine its harder the second time around cos you know how it all works - but then it could work the other way, that you relax more cos you know what to expect! hope that makes sense     

Rachel - thats great your doing fet hun, if it helps when we did it both our embies survived the thaw - so it can happen hunny     xxx

Tricksy - Sounds like you had a busy weekend - you must be really looking forward to your hols hun. No i havent made that call yet!     

Rivka - thinking of you hun     

Lisa - your poor Dh   hope your giving him lots of cuddles to make him feel better  

Jojo - hope your ok  

Liz and Debs hope your both ok and had a good weekend  

Hope i got everyone for a change, phew   

Take care
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps Cath - sorry hun i just saw your ticker and when e/c is


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi em - i am on buserelin injections, then puregon (have to learn a pen this time as changed how it is made - not in vials anymore) then gestone my dh and my   not looking forward to that one  

Tricksey you will have to give me your tips before you go on your hols as start gestone on 22/2 all going to plan  

Can anyone tell me how to do a ticker I do not seem to grasp it  

LOL Spangle


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

well some good news on the thread - makes a bit of a change from recently! 

Cleo - Thats absolutely fantastic news, I've been wondering all day how you got on and keeping my fingers crossed for you.  you must be so relieved after all that worry.  So when will your approx E/C be?

Cath - great news about your follies, little buggers playing hide and seek the first time round eh!

Loui- sounds like you are feeling really positive about your decision, I hope you are able to go ahead with your friends eggs asap.  

Laura - 1 stone in a week sounds crazy!!  It can't be healthy.  I know you are trying to lose weight for your treatment but you have to bear in mind that in order for treatment to work you need to have the best possible quality eggs you can produce and this can be affected by your diet, and i'm sure I've read somewhere from up to 3 months before when you have then collected.  So if you're doing a crazy diet now to lose the weight and planning to eat healthily just before then I'm afraid to say I don't think its a good idea...I don't even have a date for treatment yet and I've already started trying to improve my diet in order to give us the nest possible chance.  Please don't put yourself through all this just to have treatment fail due to poor quality eggs.  sorry just my opinion.

Julia - well done on your weight loss, sounds like your doing great.

Lisa - you said you wish you had a friend who offered to be a surrogate, have you looked into surrogacy using an agency?  sorry to hear about DHs foot/ankle, hope they can do something to improve the pain.

Rachel - how are you honey, how's your sister?  Any idea of an approximate date for you FET?

Spangle - good luck with starting tomorrow.  For the ticker I just use tickerfactory, copy the BBcode and paste it into your signature section if that makes sense.

Liz - How are you finding being back at work?  missing Faith i bet.

SamOTM - poor you 4 weeks of D/R....have you asked them to pay for your extra drugs as you are only carrying on to fit in with them?

Tricksy - how are you honey?  Your flights sound fantastic - so jealous!!  so its all definately going ahead then, I bet you can't wait to go.  with your new shoes and bikinis you'll be the best dressed person there!

Em - I'm afraid I have no idea about the risks associated with tongue piercing, all I can say is i know several people who've had ti done and never heard a horror story yet, I would advise going to someone who's been recommended to you though so you can feel quite confident they'll do a good job.  Good luck wit GCSE choices for DS.....it must be pretty stressful trying to make decisions like that when they're so young still.

Rivka - hows the 2WW?  how much longer to go?

Shelley - I think you've probably gone, but hope you have a good holiday.

Sorry to anyone I've missed.

No news from me today, gonna ring B/H tomorrow to see if they've received the report yet.  Made a wish on my ******** fairy so fingers crossed.  

xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Grrrrrr......Dh won't   until I've stopped spotting from the lap, and its just not stopping!!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Deb, how did you get the text underneath the ticker?


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Spotting is Ok isn't it I can understand if a "flow" sorry Tmi - try and convince him   sure you have your ways


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Chatterboxes 

Cath - Great news    You must be sooooooooo relieved - sending you lots of positives  

Cleo - Great news from you too!!!  That must have made you feel more positive about things,  I always found when i had a cycle to get on with it gave me more hope 

Spangle - Good luck for your jabs tomorrow hun - Positives flying your way   Your right you go through such a mix of emotions don't you - Big hugs hunny   

Piepig - I havent looked into surrogacy as i don't know the first thing about how to do it if you haven't got anyone........any ideas,  this seems the perfect answer for me given my history. Hope you get some answers tomorrrow.

Shelley - Have a great holiday 

Em - Hows you?  HOpe your feeling better now

Loui - Great news from you too,  Do you know when you will start? and thanks for sorting out the venue for the next meet

Sam M - Ohhhhh i'm so sorry that you have had to d/reg so long you must be really cheesed off (to say the least)  I hope you can get sorted out soon hun  

Rivka - How are you feeling?

Tricksy - Get me over to Primark!!!  Wot a bargain - I really need to go shopping with you........you can hunt out a bargain  

Rachel - FET   

Julia - Are you following the WW diet and counting points?

Well that is it from me - Gotta watch Messiah in a minute.
Ta Ta
Lisaxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Lisa, hope you are ok, try www.surrogacyuk.org might give you some information  

Minxy - please add the disclaimer thingy, thanks  





/links


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Spangle - DH read that you shouldn't    after a lap until spotting stops as it increases the risk of infection....in theory if still spotting then haven't totally healed  

RE: the ticker...after you've chosen the bar and the icon it gives you a bit to put in the date and a box under that to type in what you are counting down till....type in there what you want to appear under the ticker.

Lisa - I've no idea about the surrogacy...have you tried looking on the surrogacy section on here?  i know its something I would definately consider if it came to it.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - def better to wait hun, you've been pulled about quite alot   you can do other things though   hope you get some answers from B/h tomorrow.

Spangle  - did you manage the gym hun? i'm gettting back into at the mo. went friday and sunday and going again tomorrow, Yoga this time though.

lisa - i'd go on the surrogacy thread, its really helpful. I had a quick look over the weekend. They give the websites that have all the info.

Some info needed !!!! 
I've got to wait til 1st feb to fully be told dates etc. But does anyone know what happens whe  you dr witht the pill?? I'm presuming i take it on day one of cycle, continue for 28days, have  a bleed.....then what?? do i continue and then start stimms


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle - you need to click on the ticker and choose which you want like debs said, then you need to copy and paste it into your signature on your profile - hope this helps, not sure what the gestone is for, sorry   and in your bum......nice for dh  

Debs - was talking to some work colleagues today and they thought i was too old to get a tounge bar   hope you can talk dh round to some love hunny  

Lisa - I missed the first messiah last night   and i looooooove marc warren - enjoy!

Night ladies
Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - I missed Messiah last night, and tonight as well, but caught up on BBCiplayer which is fab. If it works on my computer it must be easy to use. How are you doing? If you want a tongue bar you're not too old. Your colleagues are just being mean.

Piepig - Cleo is right, probably best to wait but enjoy something else instead.

Lisa - how are you? 

Hope everyone else is ok. Just waiting for some choc to set so I can clear up and go to bed. Shouldn't be too long.

take care

Cathie x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Gosh its been quiet on here so far today!! 

No news from me.....just rang B/H only to find out everyone is in meetings so i have to ring again tomorrow.  Other than that spent the day with my preggy friend, shes due on the 2nd but is having a planned c-section as bubs is frank breech, she won't say when, but sometime next week.  can't wait to visit after my holiday!

Hope everyone has had a good day

xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

PiePig - you are right - it is very quiet. 

loui


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm about but busy playing games in the vip game area    i'm such a child!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi ya. I'm around but just about to have my tea. Hopefully catch up with you all a bit later. Go for it Sam!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Piepig - sorry you gotta wait for your report hun, hope your ok about it. Are you back at work yet? and what is a frank breech hun? sorry if im dum   but i havent heard that before, heard of breech but not frank, or is that the babies name  

Cath - hope your feeling ok, are you sleeping better now hun??  

Cleo - not sure about d/r taking the pill, sorry hun - hope someone can answer you question  

So where is everybody     one minute i cant keep up then you all disappear, you havent all gone off the the Maldives with Shell have ya!  

Well i went off on one today AGAIN saw my dh's ex (she lives in the same village   ) and i started having a go at him, asking what it feels like knowing he cant get me pg but he could her, im such a cow and was really mean to him, also she is sooooooo rough, i know im being nasty but she is and i looked at her and thought, am i that rough looking, really made me loose the tiniest bit of confidence i have    i know im waffling but it hurts so much when i see her, he tells me how unhappy he was with her right from the start of their relationship (he got her pg when they were 1 and i just find it so hard to come to terms with why he stayed and went on to have more kids when he was so unhappy - he says he was young  and didnt know any different, but when his last child came along he was 27 so not that young by then - and im the one paying for the price of him having a stupid vasectomy, it hurts sooooooooo bad       sorry   needed to get that out  


 everybody else
Speak soon
Em xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em.....you are not rough looking!!

Frank breech is where the babies bum is down and legs up round the ears or something!

I'm back to work tomorrow.  Its my own fault really I have to wait another day to speak to someone at B/H as I should have phoned earlier in the day really.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Piepig - thanks   ......hope work goes ok tomorrow hun - poor baby being positioned like that, sounds uncomfortable   hope your friend gets on ok


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Aw Em - you're not rough at all. You're lovely.    sorry seeing dh's ex makes you feel so bad.

Debs -good luck with getting some news tomorrow. Why are they always in meetings? Glad you had a nice time with your friend.

Sam - are you winning?

Julia - did you have a nice tea?

Traumatic day here. Took the dogs for a walk and they b*ggered off for 3 1/2 hours. I was so worried and scared and angry at them all at the same time. Now knackered as spent the whole time traipsing round the fields, in the dark in th eend, looking for the little bleeps. Now playig the quiz to recover.

cathc you later


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening all  

Not much going on is there!  

Deb - DH is probably right but like cleo says theres other thing you can do  

Cleo - not sure about the pill, why have you got to do this, does it make it a longer cycle, do you still go onto down reg? No I did not get to the gym, not tonight either as only got in from work at 7.45! Very tired! I am really struggling to get motivated. I have said I will go up until ec although i did read a thread on here the other day saying Zita West says to not exercise from time start dr as takes blood away from where it is needed, what do you think?  

Em - sorry to hear about dh's ex. But you must remember he is with YOU and he left her and was unhappy now he is with YOU! It must be hard seeing her especially considering the circumstance as they have kids together and it is what you want most and it is not happening. The fact she is rough should make you hold you head high as you are an attractive women who looks after her self wears nice clothes (I know from only one meet but i thought so) and takes pride in how she looks. Hope you are feeling better soon  

Em and Deb, thanks for the tips I will give this a go with the ticker, hopefully you will see one shortly!

Tricksey - where are you you seem very quite at the moment. Hope your sister is ok (stupid seeming the circumstances sending loads of  

Lisa - did you look on the surrogacy pages? I think i would consired this if it cam to it. On GMTV this morning they said to go on their website as they are doing a survey concerning this I am sure they said a fair percentage of women are prepared to be surrogates. How's DH any more news on what they are going to do?

cath - how are the stimms going, another scan tomorrow isn't it? Good luck for more lovely follies   

Samotm - how are you feeling? When is your next scan,    you will start stimming soon, loads of    Did you say the ISIS did give you the Puregon pen FoC they seemed to umm and arr when I mentioned this although i have not asked any nurse yet but Ali Fazeley's said they should supply this foc as i have brought Puregon but he can not supply as legally they have to know you have been shown by a nurse how to use it first - sure you did mention this before sorry  

rivika- How's it going, not long now, have you decided when to test?   

Rachel - How are you getting on? Have you ovulated yet or an I being a bit keen, sounds like natural fet is a bit quicker - thinking of you    How is MIL and Sis, hope things are not too bad  

Frank breach - new one to me too! sound interesting, did they not try turning the baby? It is a little early as when breach i though delivered week before actual due date, SIL should have had one but they did not realises he was breach until the day he was due she went into labour that night before they had a chance to do anything!

Krusty Rae - are you still with us? have you had anything from ISIS?

Lady - hi hope you are not wasting way on us with all that weight loss!

Julia - Hope you are ok and finding it OK to keep the the WW regime, good luck for next weigh in on Sunday, are you still helping out? Good way of doing it as at least you are not tempted not to go  

loui - hope you are oK, did you say you were going to college for a week or am i making that up    If I am not, what are you doing?

hi to anyone I missed and I am sure I have missed someone   sorry!

Well, i had first jab today!! Like riding a bike the actual injection was completely pain free although I did get a raise red area that was a bit sensitive for about an hour bit that happens sometimes. Still struggling to get my head round that we are ACTUALLY started but I think it will well and truly sink in when I have my baseline!

Anyway gonna try and do a ticker, you must think i am   but just do not seem to be able to get it right  

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya girlies

Cath - Poor you!  Naughty little   How are you feeling ?  whens your next scan?

Spangle - Glad your jab was ok hun,  No news about Dh's ankle yet I think we'll be waiting a while as its the NHS   i checked the surrogacy board out and it sounds really interesting so i'll be looking into it more i think.

Emm- No No No.......Your not rough hun your lovely    sorry that you were upset today,  I'm really not sure how i would deal with that you must dread seeing her, especially being in the same village 

Debs- Hope you get some answers tomorrow.

Right i'm off to watch Mistress's now.......anyone else watch it?  

Love lisa xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Still do not get where I put the text on the ticker    
I have cycle start date, cycle lenght and a box ovaulation cycle date but when I type in this nothing happens. Can not see anywhere else to out it - am i being REALLY thick?

Also when I get the code do I copy and paste everything? then into the bix you put your summary of text in?

Sorry, bet this is really simple but I just ain't gettin it!! (said in a common essex girl acsent   )

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Spangle do you want to give me the details you want on the ticker, i'll create it and pm the code to you to put in your profile, then you just have to copy and paste?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Spangle - glad the first jab went ok. It's odd when you get back into it isn't it?

Lisa - what a poop that dh has to wait for the NHS to sort out something that they could have spotted a year ago.

Em - nice to chat to you at the quiz. Hope ds is ok. 

Stimms are going ok thanks SPangle. THe side effects aren't as bad as the d/r ones were. Just tired and a bit bloated now. Next scan is in the morning Lisa. Not too worried about it now that they've seen enough follies to keep the cycle going. Will be interested to see how the bloods are developing though.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Dunno who was asking about reduced IVF costs if willing to donate to research....browsing the forum and found this link

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=645


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just been thinking about your ticker spangle ...are you making one in the TTC section of ticker factory?  that may be where you are going wrong, I make all mine in events section.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi again everyone. Had a nice healthy veg curry for tea, although James had a McDonalds, and I ended up finishing it off for him, so ended up being not too healthy in the end.

Deb - Sorry you and DH could not have a bit of fun yet, but I am sure you will make up for lost time soon   Good luck with phoning BH tomorrow. 

Cleo - Great news that you can get going ASAP. Sorry, I don't know much about DR with the pill. Sounds like you are getting fit fit fit with the gym. Things are starting to sound a bit more positive for you now. I am really pleased for you. 

Em - Sorry to hear you got upset today when seeing DH's ex. PLEASE believe that you are not rough, and that your DH is with you for a reason, a good reason, and that is that he met you and fell in love with you. It must be so hard regarding having her and his children in the area. I think sometimes we need to take a step back and have a look at what we have got, rather than what we have not got, to appreciate things. I hope you are okay hun  

Tricksey - where are you? Trying on all those bikinis and shoes no doubt. We upgraded on Virgin for our honeymoon and it was lovely. I doubt we could afford to do that again though but it was lovely. Is it next Friday you go? I am getting excited for you! 

Lisa - I have taped Mistresses and will watch it tomorrow at some point - I am loving it! It was lovely to see your wedding pics on ********. You looked lovely (as you always do  )

Cath - those naughty doggies! I bet you were beside yourself with worry, that is a long time for them to be gone. You don't need that kind of worry at the moment - you should be chilling! I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. What time is your appointment? You are welcome for another cuppa if you fancy. 

Samotm - hope you had fun earlier! I can waste hours playing games. I was going to go to the gym tonight but ended up playing cards on the computer instead - oops! 

Rivka - any feelings yet? When are you going to be testing? Have you given up on the running for the time being? I am convinced that I suffered the miscarriage after running for a bus (yes, I did run for a bus once!) so take it easy just in case, ok?

Rachel - Thinking about you and your family. I hope you are okay. 

Laura - Hope you are feeling okay after all that weight loss. I can't believe how much weight you have lost so quickly. I bet Isis will notice a big difference when you go back.

loui - thanks for sorting out the venue for our next meet up. It will need to be somewhere where we can make a lot of noise as there will be a LOT of chatting going on! 

Spangle - I hope you get your ticker sorted out. Sorry I can't help - I don't know how to change mine so my weight ticker is going to be staying the same for the next few weeks until I can work it out. Technology has come a long way and I am afraid I am stuck in the 80's, so doing stuff on the computer is mostly beyond me!

Sorry if I have missed anyone. I am starving so can't concentrate properly   I am trying to save some points for the weekend as we are going to a birthday party on Saturday where alcohol and food will be involved - I can't wait! 

See you all soon.

Julia xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - that was me who read about it, thanks for the link - sounds intersting but dont think i would be able to do it only haveing 9 eggs last time and being the age i am, even so not sure i could give up potential embryo's either!!

Cath - thanks for the chat hun, ds still not asleep, he has a poorly tummy now   hope you can rest up after your eventful day, hope all goes well tomorrow  

Spangle - sorry you got sore after your first jab hun, hope it all improves, i too have heard you shouldnt take vigarous excercise during d/regging and stimms for reasons  you already said, maybe some walking instead if you need to keep moving, just a light form of excercise, just take care  

Girls, thanks for your kind words, but i feel so inadequate as a woman by not being able to give dh children like she could, i feel so crap about myself and i still think im a minger  

Lisa - im glad you found the surragacy board helpful, there was an article in the Daily mail today about a lady who was pg with her 8th surragote baby, i havent read it yet! xx

take care xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ems, don't beat yourself up about it. Your DH had the vasectomy, so clearly a lot of the infertility is down to this. Please don't feel bad about yourself, you are a lovely warm friendly loving human being, who has successfully single handedly raised a lovely son. You should feel proud of what you have achieved. Remember, we are all here for you


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Juliapeaches said:


> Samotm - hope you had fun earlier! I can waste hours playing games. I was going to go to the gym tonight but ended up playing cards on the computer instead - oops!


Julia~    sounds just like me   

Spangle~ Yep ISIS gave me my pen sweetie  Glad u got off to a goodstart on the D/R As for my next scan i think it's on the 28th.... i should hopefully start stimms on friday   

Cath~ Nope didn't win.... some of the scores are well high!!!! Obviously people with nothing better to do.... 'she say's sniggering at the thought of beating them all eventually'    Good luck for tomorrow hunny

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Helloz everyone   

I've only missed one day and blinking heck how many pages to catch up on    

Thanks for all of the well wishes for my sister. She was taken into hospital yesterday and she had the D&C today and will be home in the morning. She has been in for longer as she is diabetic and her blood sugars are understandably all over the place at the moment. She is doing ok, as ok as she can be anyway  

Yesterday I only worked until lunchtime but was good and came home and did all of the housework, washing and caught up on all of the ironing, then I went riding with my friend who I havn't been out with since around August last year   we had a great time catching up but we got drenched!!! The horses were also very pleased to be out together and they were a little naughty when we got into the field, Cropi had a few little bucks and decided she wanted to canter   not ideal in the peeing rain on a muddy and boggy path!!!! We were all soaked but happy when we got back. I'm not sure where last night went, it just vanished by the time I had done dinner and sorted a few bits out. Today has also been crazy at work, but I really loved it, I really had to challenge myself with some stuff today (proper accountants stuff that I havn't done before) and I got it done without a problem so I was pleased. Then after work I went to Chelmsford to drop of our friends little girls birthday present and then I had to go back to Bluewater   A couple of bits that we had bought in Next (yes I did more shopping on Sunday   just a little though!!!!) had to go back, but, as its a flagship store they don't do the bits down here, nor on the Next Directory so I had to go back, it was ok and I was home by 8.45.......via the chippy   All sorted now so thats good.................now to try and catch up on some personals  

Lisa - I saw that item on GMTV this morning on surrogacy, the people who do it are certainly very special people. May be worth a look, you know what they say, nothing ventured nothing gained  

Em - Have you made that phone call yet?? DO IT!!!! You are beautiful inside as well as out and you should not beat yourself up like this. Hubby is with you not the old witch, doesn't that say it all     you know where I am

Cleo - How are you feeling now, your certainly hitting the gym, good on you xxx

PiePig - I wouldn't do 'you know whats' at the moment, not if your still spotting, give yourself another couple of days. I hope you hear from Bourne Hall tomorrow  

Cath - Naughty naughty doggies, you must of been worried sick. I'm glad that they are back safe and sound. Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow

Spangle - glad the first jab went well hun. I felt the same when I started my last cycle, I fitted the jabs into my life and it was just like brushing my teeth in the end, just part of the day. In fact I am pretty sure that I injected a couple of my clexane in the evening while sitting on the loo      Classy bird me   

Julia - Tell James to keep an eye our for a pretty little girl tomorrow at nursery!! Hope your ok and your diet is back on track

SamM - How are you getting on hun? hope that its all ok and you get good news this week

PreggySam - thinking of you hun, hope that your still reading and keeping up  

Loui - How are you doing? hope that your ok. Have you decided on your next step yet?

Laura - Good to see you back. Seriously losing a stone in a week is not healthy at all, Cambridge diet or not. You need to be in tip tip condition for your treatment and I am sure if Gideon knew that you were dieting like that he would not like it, he would rather you lost less weight but kept a healthy balanced diet. Please think about it and be careful, we are not nagging you, we just want your treatment to work, the odds are stacked against you as it is without putting added stress on your body   


ok, enough waffling, I really need to get a cuppa and get to bed, I am knackered.

Catch up again tomorrow

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi there!

Cleo - good luck for your next cycle, not long now?    Always good to have something to concentrate on.

Cathie - good luck for tomorrow!   Naughty doggies! I hope you had a wam bath and warm drink after you were so soaked.

Em -   please don't beat yourself up, you are already a wonderful mum and DH must feel too that you are a family together. And you are nothing but rough, I remember from the one meeting that you are so elegant, just think how DH looks at her each time and thanks his lucky starts that he's with YOU.

Lisa - have you looked at these surrogacy pages? I hope they are useful. And what about the London agencies?

Julia - I'm back running now (after a few days stop because of my cold). But I think it can do no harm, I'm such a wimp that I only manage a few minutes run and 10 minutes power walking, hardly a sports fanatic  

Tricksy -   for your sister. Seems you had an eventful day with Cropi!

Hello everyone else, sorry if no more personals ...

My cold is better, I nowstill ahve a persistent cough but that's all. Today is 24doc. Since the afternoon I've been feeling strong cramps and I really don't know what to think. I do get such pain with my period, but this is surely too early. Can these be again implantation pains? They are quite strong. Both me and DH are very confused by this, we don't know what to think ...

Good night.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Monring all. Blimey it got busy in here last night. 

Tricksy - your ride sounds nice, even if it was a bit wet. Well done on doing the new acountanty bits done. 

Rivka -    hope it is implantation pains and that your cold clears up soon. 

Julia/SAm - I'm the same with games. I used to have a mah jong game on a very old system and would often be up till 4 trying to finish a puzzle  

Julia - ta for the offer of a cuppa = I'm back now though. Are you still on for Fridays exercise class? 

Debs - hope work is going ok. 

Hello everyone else. 

Just back from the clinic. There are definitely 7 follies, possibly 8 as one was playing hide and seek. 2 are pretty much ready for action and just have to hope the others catch up over the next few days so I have some more mature eggs by Monday. It does look like we're all set for Monday. My E2 was over 2000 this time which fits with having 2 fat wader follies. Going to find a hot water bottle to put on my tum to help the others along. Also asked about et whilst I was there as I had it under sedation last time but would rather avoid that if possible. Fiona thinks I may be able to have diazepam instead to just relax me instead of knocking me out which would be great.

lots of jobs to do so better dash.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

just a quickie to say FAB news cath   will be thinking about ur follies this wkend and willing them on to grow nice and big and mature      

Sorry but thats all for themo as i feel so yuk and achy  

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - sorry you're felling so yukky. Do you have to go in for another scan tomorrow or are they letting you start the stimms Friday anyway? The side effects of stimming are much less then the d/r so you should start to feel better once you're on that part. Still think it's out of order you having to wait a whole extra week


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't have a scan (or at least i don't think i do) still waiting on my schedule!! Have called them twice now so hopefully it'll be here soon! I'm assuming that i'm o.k to start stimms friday as i'm suposed to have a scan monday i think   I'm pretty sure about it but like i say untill i have the schedule i can't be 100%   When r u next in cath??

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

They probably don't need to scan you if you were already at the right stage last week. Good luck for Friday.

I'm next in Friday morning at 9.45. Then it's ec on Monday all being well. Not sure what time I'll be there so I may see you before I go downstairs.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

well talk of the devil.... my schedule just apeared!! Will be starting stimms on friday    would be good to see u b4 u go down for E/C but i guess i'm gonna have to book my appt with them b4 the wkend..... when do u think you'll know what time you've gotta go in??

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't tink I'll know till Friday afternoon as they usually call with the time of the trigger injection. It could be anything from 9-12 as I think they do four in a morning. I usually get the short straw and go in last but I'm hoping to get in earlier this time as it's nicer not to have to wait around all morning. If I have any embies they'll be going back Weds afternoon. If we can't meet either of those days I'll try to come up when you have one of your scans. It's not far from Tesco so I can do my shop at the same time.

Fab that you have the schedule now and can start Friday.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey no _IF'S_ hunny, You will have 2 scrummy embies put back on wed and u may even have one for the deep freeze      That would be fab to meet up, will prob book my monday scan for 11 so may see u then  if not def later in the week 

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

Cath - I m so excited for you - EC on Mon - that is such fab news.

And you too SamOTM - starting stimms on Fri -  

Hello to everyone else. Isn't it a shame about Heath Ledger?

I'm at college today - and staying over with my best friend tonight and so I hope that we get a chance to chat about her being my egg donor. I'm excited, but also quite nervous - what happens if she has decided not to do it?!!!! Judging by the sound of her voice on the phone the other day she sounds normal (happy) so hopefully that is a good sign. BUT, I may not need egg donation - I am currently on day 33 and AF has not arrived!!!! Woo-hoo. Normally my cycle is between 25-29, and after the IVF's I got to test day each time and then AF came (day 28 I think, but may be day 32 for one of them?). I've told DH all of this and he has said that if AF hasn't arrived by the time I get home (Thurs) then I can test Fri morning. However, knowing my luck I won't be having a natural miracle and AF is delayed because of - well, I don't know why really! We only had BMS once, and with his poor sperm count and my poor egg quality it is almost impossible to conceive the idea of me conceiving naturally!!! I now have AF pains thinking about it all (I did too, during my 2ww's - the thinking brought the AF pain on). However, I shall remain optimistic.

Love,

Loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loui~ Wouldn't that just be fab hunny     Will keep fingers crossed for you   

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie from me at the moment ...

Louie, remain optimistic, miracles do happen, so there is a chance! Yeah, that was a shame about Heath Ledger, and so young too. 

Cath, that is great news about Monday, I hope it all goes well for you. Why will you have to have sedation for the transfer? Did you find it uncomfortable before then? Sorry if you have said already! 

MoonSam, wayhay, starting stimms Friday, that is great news too! I bet you just can't wait to get going now. 

Wish I was joining you both in having treatment, but unless I win the lottery that is not going to happen any time soon.

Take care everyone. Will be back on later.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - really hope af is delayed for the best possible reason. Sending you lots of   and   in case.

Very sad about Heath Ledger. He has a young daughter as well, it must be so hard for his family at the moment. 

Julia - it's a double rollover tonight so might be worth buying a ticket. Which reminds me to go online and buy myself one. You never know. 

I'm due for sedation for et because my first one was so traumatic. We're not sure why, though think it was the stress of trying to keep a full bladder and then having to wait an extra half hour on top of everything else, but I completely shut up shop. They couldn't get the catheter through to transfer my embie over - even after they let me go to the loo to see if that helped. Nearly an hour (in total) of prodding and poking, with my cervix clipped to stop it wandering off again, they gave up and brought me back the next day when I was given valium. That worked but the second time aroudn they went straight for sedation to relax me enough to get the job done quickly without worrying about whether I would let them in or not. As the sedation makes me feel quite ill the next day I'm keen to try the relaxant this time instead. 

I'd just like to add, for those of you who haven't had IVF before, that I don't know anyone else who has had this problem so please don't worry about it happening to you. I'm clearly just a stress bunny.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

My goodness i had no idea about Heath Ledger - he was only 28!   how very sad for his family 

Cath - woo hoo hunny    so all systems go for e/collection monday then hun, you must be excited - you said you hope to have it done on diazepam - is that all? no other meds??  

Samonthemoon - thats fab news about starting stimms on friday hun, you must be so pleased and as Cath said you will start to feel better - hows that pup of yours, cant remember what name you gave him/her?!  

Loui -     being sent your way for a bfp  

Rivka -     to you too hun for a bfp - hope the cramps are a sign of implantation sweetie  

Tricksy - wow you have been busy, thanks for your words, do you think if i make that call it will help me with my low self esteem too then?! Glad you had a nice ride with your freind hun, could you bring the lists forward too please. Also keep meaning to ask you, but ds wants to become an accountant (has done since he was 8 years old) and he has to choose his options to take soon and i wonder if there is anything he needs to take especially, apart from maths that is, also did you go to uni? do you know which is good for accountancy? oh and please say its within a 50mile radius    thanks xxx

Julia - is the excercise class still on on friday? whos coming?? hope your ok xx

Spangle - hope the d/regging is going ok  

Thanks everyone for your sweet words, it means alot - just wish i was a confident person and believed in myself a tiny winy bit - but i dont, i just think im a worthless waste of space, not great to feel that way   

Must dash -   to all you other lovely ladies  

Speak soon
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - for egg collection I'm taking everything they'll give me as I'm a complete woos when it comes to pain. It's transfer that has proved traumatic in the past which is silly as it should be less hassle than a scan 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Dear God ladies please tell me this get's better!!!! My head feels like it's been put in a tight clamp then had rocks thrown at it all day long..... to top this off i am having the worst hot flushes..... i feel sick and horrid     Can i take neurofen paracetamol has no effect on me and i'm sure 2x neurofen would at least make a dent in this awfull feeling!

Sam xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

chatty as usual since Sunday when I last posted (have had a busy few days in work) - I can't keep up.

Spangle - Congratulations on starting stimming.  
By the way you do use the pee sticks on a natural cycle to test for the LH surge - although I'm not expecting to ovulate till Monday (which is the day I am due my scan) I will start testing this Friday in case I surge early as I must have done last month (hoping I don't though as it will mess up the dates I have booked off work after the ET)

Laura - a stone in a week!!! How on earth - I won't go on as I can see that everyone else is also worried but just take care of yourself - you need a healthy body for those little embies to implant in.

Shelley - you must already be on holiday now but am looking forward to your holiday news (don't make us too jealous though!)

Loui -   AF does not come. Worst case scenario though it must be good you've made some decisions about your cycle - she sounds a wonderful friend and I hope your meeting goes well - when do you find out if she is a match?  Also where is Bourn Hall - I had assumed from other posts about it that it is in Suffolk somewhere but wondered if is it affiliated to the ISIS centre or does that mean you have to be referred to a new hospital first?  can't make the walk next week though - it is the following week I have off work but if you are going then let me know and would love to join you (not Monday though incase it is ET day but any other day should be fine).  Thanks for looking into the officers mess for us too.

Cath - fantastic news about your scan - it's all looking good now - hope those other follies catch up   .

Sam - glad your schedule has turned up and you can get going soon - sorry you're suffering though with the meds but it does get better though when you start stimming.

Cleo - some great news for you too - I'm really pleased that you can make plans and go for it now, although sorry don't know about being on the pill while down regging.

Angel -   - sorry that you've been down - it must be horrible living near your dh's ex - I would hate that - your dh sounds lovely though and just remember you are the one who makes him happy not her - I know I have not met you but I am quite sure you are not a minger and hopefully one day you will also have babies with him.  Do you have any more treatment planned at the moment?

Angel/Spangle - thanks for telling me about your embies all surviving the thaw - it is what I needed to hear !

Debs - Hope you've stopped spotting now.  

Spangle/Debs/Julia - Thanks for asking about my family - I think my sister is still coming to terms with things but my other sister is currently staying with her and she is due her op on 4/2 so should know more then.  I'll have a date about my ET when I ovulate - probably around the same time unfortunately but am planning to go back the following weekend to visit her and the MIL (suprisingly no change in her condition at the moment- touch wood).

Lisa - grr - NHS  !!!!

Julia -if I don't post before then enjoy your party Saturday night.

Tricksy - more shopping?!!! Not long till your holiday now though

Rivka - I hope that they are implantation pains - when is AF due (sorry I can't keep track). Hope you're colds getting better too.

Anyway had better go as I have to go out,

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

i am reading all your posts!! Don't feel like posting at the moment as all i seem to do is moan. really happy to be cycling again but it has brought about problems with work and money etc   

love to all Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's the list, I am sure there are more dates that need to be added?



26th Jan - Our Threads 2nd Birthday









28th Jan - Cath Egg collection









1st Feb - Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for 3 weeks









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due







 









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









 16th Mar - Our meet up 









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - darlin     we are here for you hunny, anytime - you also have my number sweetie    

Rachel - thanks for your words hun   i have been thinking of you and your family hun - i know its a very difficult time for you, lets pray you get a positive from fet hun -  you deserve some good news        

Samonthemoon -     you poor thing, i dont know if you can take nurofen or not hun, sorry   i hope it shifts soon  

Cath - i was going to say i thought you were brave to go through e/c without to many meds - its not silly if you need a little something to take the edge off e/t hun - its not very comfortable having been poked around only a few days before with e/c - i didnt expereince that cos i didnt get e/t from fresh, had 3months to heal down there to prepare for e/t if they offer the meds........take them   im not great really hun, if im honest - things just get on top of me - im not as strong as i appear to be   Take care of yourself   ps w/d for winning the quiz AGAIN!!!

Tricksy - thanks for the list hun, what are we doing on 'the threads birthday'  

Love to all
Em xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Holy Moly in 7 days we have clocked up 10 pages     

Cleo - you don't moan hun, you offload, big big difference. You know where I am if you want to chat xxx

SamM - You can take nurofen, no problem. I had bad flushes as well my first cycle, I hope the tablets help  

Thats all for tonight guys, I'm pooped!! 

Lots of love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening everyone

Sorry really short one as I am more than knackered!

Cleo - just wnted to send you loads of     you do not moan as Tricksey said you are just sharing your problems.

Are work being funny? Will your in laws help a bit, they offered some for the lap that you do not need now?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Juliapeaches said:


> I think sometimes we need to take a step back and have a look at what we have got, rather than what we have not got, to appreciate things.


Julia - i have been thinking about what you said and im not sure if you were being funny or not, where you talking about dh or ds cos i really appreciate and value what i do have, i am very thankful all though i may not always appear to be


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Evening, lovely ladies!

Rachel - lots of luck   with this cycle. I had FET after our ICSI so another good example of them thawing, I even was pg with them. About when my AF is due: confusing! If clomid regulated my cycle (as the consultant thought) then it's on Saturady. But if I'm keeping to my usual cycle then probably some time mid next week. I'm not going to test until mid next week anyway, afraid to be disappointed.

SamM -   d/regging side effects are a pain. Hope the stimming helps to balance up things. 

Cathie - excellent news about your scan! I'm especially pleased that it looks like these are mature eggs, lots of   for Monday.

Loui - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you that AF is late for the right reason.

Cleo -   we're here for you if you want to moan.

Em  -  I'm sure DH loves your DS like his own and you are a family, and he has you and you make him happy. And I actually heard that Essex Uni here in Colchester is good for accounting (that's close to home!) but surely Tricksy will know better.

No symptoms today. And why can't I be positive about this cycle? I've asked DH tonight what he thought about surrogacy. And I still hadn't tested  

Also, how do you girls manage to lose so much weight?? I do admire you. Are you on diets, or just eating healthy? I have quite some flab to lose - been creeping up since my last m/c (each m/c had this effect with me). I eat healthy, almost everything home made, and I do my running, but the result is zilch. Is there a healthy moderate diet you'd reccommend? Something without starving, as I hate these, I love my food   Thanks.

Night night

ivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Juliapeaches said:
> 
> 
> > I think sometimes we need to take a step back and have a look at what we have got, rather than what we have not got, to appreciate things.
> ...


Em - I don't want to speak for Julia but I certainly didn't read it like that at all, I am 150% sure that Julia would not of meant that you didn't appreciate your son at all, after all Julia is in the same boat as you, she has a son but desperatley wants a second child, nothing wrong with that, it doesn't make you a bad or ungrateful person because you yearn for another baby.

I really think that you are in such a tough place at the moment that you have taken it the wrong way, its good that you feel that you can question it though. I really really need to start believing in yourself, you are a strong, beautiful, selfless, admirable person and if everyone else can see that then why can't you?? You really do need to make that phone call, I really think that it will help. If you can get your head around how you are feeling then you will start to realise what a special person you are. You must be pretty special as your hubby is married to you, through thick and thin and as you have said its been flying pretty thick at the moment!!!

Try and keep your chin up hun, I really hope that you can turn a corner soon and start to love yourself like so many other people do xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie as I have to get ready and be at the station in half an hour. 

Em -     group hug required I think. 

Cleo - as Tricksy says you're not moaning you're sharing your problems with friends who understand where you're coming from. You've had so much to deal with the past few months that it's a miracle you haven't collapsed under the strain of it all.  

Hope everyone else ok. Off to London to see if our financial advisor can miracle up any dosh for us. Unlikely but you never know. She may teach us where we can save some money though which would be a start.

Cathie x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Em, you must know by now that I would not say anything to deliberately hurt you. I was speaking personally, in that I get frustrated with the things I have not got, and have a mental list of all the things I want, eg new furniture, decorate the house, new car, holidays etc etc (the list goes on and on) but then I have to mentally remind myself of all the good things I do have - my family, husband and son, we have a roof over our heads, we have good health and our life is excellent compared to a lot of unfortunate people on this earth. I am also lucky to have some very good friends who provide a lot of support which means so much to me. 

Basically what I was trying to say was that we take for granted what we have (I know I do) and life goes by so quicky that I know personally I should try and appreciate the things I do have, rather than the things I want to have.

Sorry if I upset you. 

Thanks Tricksy   You are always so eloquent! 

Julia xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

For everyone cycling at the moment goodluck and positive vibes. I'm sure there will be lots of BFP annoucements soon!!!!!!!!

Tricksy,
Have a lovely holiday. Hope you can relax and enjoy being with dh for some quality time!!

Shelley:
I know you've left but hope you are having a great time I'm dead jealous!!

Em:
Sorry you are feeling so down about your self hun. Just remember you are a wonderful person and a great support to all of us. xx

Rivka;
Hope the pains are implantation. fingers crossed.

Pregsam:
Thinking of you hun. Can't wait to here!!!

Take care everyone

Liz xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all. Sorry, no time for personals tonight but it anyone is up for some exercise/chat and a cuppa in the morning, any time after 10.30 would be good for me. We need to go out at 12 so will have to chuck you all out them I am afraid. 

Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys

Quickie from me tonight as well I'm afraid, i'm off out to a Body Shop party tonight, think I may leave my purse at home, its taken another hammering today and it now transpires a needless one   the story goes............................. as we are travelling via Nairobi we need hard suitcases as there is a chance they will get slashed and broken into if they are holdalls etc, Simon gets the cases out of the loft last night so we can see how much they weigh, 7.9kg each     we then go to get the keys (you can't lock them without the keys) and we can't find them, ANYWHERE, we looked everywhere we could think of but nothing. So now we have 3 hard cases that are about as much use as a chocolate tea pot   While I was at work today I had a little look on the net and Trip have got a great sale on their cases, found 2 (one is shocking pink  ) and they are a really good price so I ordered them, rang them up and begged them to send them out today, which they have and breathed a huge sigh of relief. I got home tonight, went to the key rack and the suitcase keys are hanging there     

Can't believe it, the only bonus is these cases only weigh 5kg each and my one is pink    we will probably send them back as its a bit of a waste of money, just a tad embarrased    

Well thats my day   

Gotta dash everyone, I'll catch up again tomorrow while I'm at work!! no one else in again so its gotta be done

Take care

Lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

thanks so much for your kind words (and your pm lisa  )

i went to the drs this morning and just broke down in tears   i have a huge feeling of "i can't cope!!" went to see about getting signed off during tx. he said he was happy to do it but was i sure i wanted that much time off. I'm so confused. i came home crying from work yesterday because it was so stressful, i really don't want to be doing that whilst i'm stimming but i don't want to have more time off than i need. Got a meeting with my head on moday to discuss things. 


Julia - i'm so sorry, i know it was me who suggested the workout session, but i'm not going to be able to make  . Got planning and marking to do plus loads of housework. really sorry mate as i would have liked some time out. 

hi to everyone else, sorry i'm off loading (a lovely way to put it tricksy   )on you all so much. 

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - could you put the old suitcases on e-bay and keep the pink one? Good news from Kenya today on the news from the little bit I saw. 

Julia - I'll try to pop in tomorrow morning if that's ok. I'm at ISIS in the morning so will pop into Tesco then come to yours. Only problem might be if I don't sleep again tonight as I'm dead on my feet today.

Cleo - just seen your post. Sorry you're so down   Having taken the whole time off for tx this time I can see why your Dr has asked if you're sure about doing the same. It can get quite lonely and I've found it harder to keep my mind off things. However, I have also preferred not having the strain of little things like just getting into work as well as the concern of colleagues etc before even getting into the stresses of the job itself. If you feel you will give yourself a better chance by not working you should take the time out. 

Liz - how are you? Are you back in the routine of working again? 

Em - hope you're also feeling a bit better today.

Rachel - I've not used pee sticks so can't really help. One of the other lovely ladies should be able to answer your questions. Are you over your bug now?

Visiting your sister after et will do you good from the sound of things. It must be hard being far away from her when she's going through this. Your mil as well.  

Rivka -How are you doing sweetie?

Had a very bad night last night not being able to drop off till gone 3 and then waking up early. I really felt it when we got into town as I could have easily fallen asleep over lunch. Nice to catch up with our financial advisor - who is also now a good friend - and work out how to get back in control of our finances. We have some homework to do and then we'll see her again in a few weeks. With a bit of discipline and work we should be able to pay off the tx in a reasonable time.

take care

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Rachel - Hope you had a good sleep........did Dh wonder where you had got to?  Good luck for Monday 

Rivka - Hows things hun......any news?

Cath - glad you meeting with the FA went well - When are you back for scans is it Monday?

Cleo - I hope your ok    Hope the meeting with your boss goes well,  Its a horrible feeling when yu don't feel in control of your emotions like that and maybe a good break from the stress of work would do you good,  I had a year off and it did me the world of good,  go with your gut instinct hun and you won't go wrong 

Tricksy - Wot a bummer about the keys    Still a nice bright pink suitcase sounds good   Hope you had a good time at the party and didn't spend to much tonight.

Thats it from me folks
Ta Ta
Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me again - 

Tricksy - I already have a hard bright pink suitcase and love it - makes it easy to spot your luggage on the conveyor belt but I think slightly embarrasses dh if I make him collect it for me!

Lisa - thanks again ever so much for yesterday - I slept really well thanks and sadly no I don't think dh had noticed I was late back at all!!! - Girls just so you know I had a reflexology treatment from Lisa yesterday afterwork - it was fab and I know she has been very modest and kept her talents to herself and not mentioned this on the thread but I thoroughly recommend her if anyone else is considering having this kind of treatment!

Cleo -     - hope you sort things out with work but I think my advice would be if you can get signed off and the time will help relax you then I would personally go for it.

Rivka - I'm still feeling     for you!

Loui - any news from you

Anyway have to go as my Mum is visiting tonight from Wales for a few days,

Love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Rachel - thanks darling. Hope you have a great time with your mum!

Cathie - glad you had a good meeting but what a bummer you still have trouble sleeping. Hope when you stop most of the meds after Monday that it will help.

Tricksy - I've been longing to buy a shocking pink suitacse for ages   Hope you manage to sell the old ones.

Cleo -   I think you should take some time off if you feel work is stressful. And I think you have some very good friends that won't let you feel lonely. Whatdid you decide with you Head?

Liz - good to hear from you hun.

Lisa - no news at my end ... How are things with you sweetie?

Too tired so no more personals, soory. Take care.

Night night

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Our cycle has been abandoned. I've only got two mature looking follicles and given the poor fertilisation rate I've had in the past they've said it's not worth going through ec with a 70% chance we'll end up with nothing. Instead they'll try the flare protocol in a few months with the highest possible dose of menopur. To say we're both devestated is an understatement. Things were looking so positive on Wednesday.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath i'm so sorry hunny    in fact i'm gutted for you  Everything looked so good at ur last scan?!?! i'm here if u need to chat sweetie. Again so very sorry  

Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Cathie, I am so so sorry to hear that.    Understandably you are both bound to be devastated. You have gone through so much, to be so close to completion. Big hugs to you and Matt. I am sure this is not the end of the road though. What does the flare protocol involve and how long do you have to wait until you can commence that? Take care, we are all here for you.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - I am so so sorry, no wonder you are devestated    I don't know what to say apart from we are all here for you. Take care and try and keep your chin up xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to come on and say a quick hello to everyone.  Haven't been able to read through all the messages because as you all know everyone chats too much!!!!!!

Cath - Just saw your post and I am so very sorry that your cycle has been cancelled.  You must be devasted by this but I am glad to hear that you will be able to try again.

To all you other ladies cycling at the moment, best of luck for   .  I look forward to hearing your news.

As for me there is nothing going on to report.  Just waiting for some sort of sign to be honest.  8 days to go but they're really dragging.  It was my nan's funeral yesterday so it was good that baby stayed put long enough for me to be able to attend.

And   to the thread for tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath i'm so sorry to hear your news, i'm in   again. This is so unfair. Sending you and Matt


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - I too am very, very sorry. I really hope that you and DH take time now to grieve and consider all your options - it sounds good that you can do the flare protocol. Perhaps you may also come round to the idea of donor eggs like we have. It took some time to get there but now that I am, it is as if there has been a huge great big weight taken off from my shoulders. Lots of love to you both      .

Cleo    

I'm not sure about the dog walking next week given that 2 cannot make it on Thurs. Are there any more suitable dates - can you all remind me again which days you can do?

I have no news really - it is now day 35 and still no AF. We did a HPT this morning and got a BFN  . It was an expensive Clearblue one so there really is no reason to suspect that it has given us a false reading. I asked Gidon at my review a while back whether Agnus Cactus would help me (a herb taken in tablet form daily that is supposed to regulate your cycle by regulating something to do with the pituitary gland). I have no reason to take it because my cycle is roughly regular and Gidon said that there are no proven statistics that it could help with infertility but was happy for me to use it during our next cycle (I suppose probably as a placebo!). I have a friend who swears that after her and a group of her friends all started taking it together because they had all failed to conceive their second children, it caused them all to get pregnant. So, I have been taking it since day 21 and I'm now 7 days late. I haven't taken it this morning just in case it is having a detrimental effect. So much for regulating my cycle - it has just delayed it. I guess I shall just have to do nothing and see when AF arrives.

I also saw my friend this week who has confirmed that she is still  happy to be my donor. We are both planning to go for a compatability test/counselling/consultation at Bourne Hall (close to her) during half-term in Feb.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your support ladies. It means so much to us to know we're not alone out there with this bleeping IF. Had a good   several times during the day. It's a weird feeling as after et there's the 2ww to think about but with not getting to ec we feel a bit lost/in limbo as it's just suddenly come to a grinding halt. I should really go back to work next week as my sick note was for hospital treatment but I need some time to get over it and will leave it a little longer. 

FIona said to make an appt with Gidon in a few weeks to just talk through where we go from here and then we can start again once my cycle has settled down. No idea when af will be due now as I don't know if my fat wader follies will pop today or tomorrow or Sunday now they're not being held back or helped along. So yet another thing to mess with our heads. Although I didn't get enough follies this time Fiona was optimstic that the flare protocol will yeild better results and I should be able to get some eggs then. I'm a bit annoyed as Arianna had said that would be what I was on this time anyway but it got changed back to a regular cycle. We'll be asking about that at our follow up. 

The flare protocol (can't remember who asked) is where thet don't d/r. You call them on day one of the cycle and you have a baseline scan and start stimms day 2, with a little something to prevent premature ovulation. It mirrors the natural cycle more so the timetable is all over the place. If af starts on a weekend I'll be scanned on a weekend - the same for the ec etc. Probably why they don't do it very often.

Loui - sorry it was a bfn   for you this morning. But it's positive that your friend is still keen to help you by donating eggs if you're a match. 

Sam - good luck for the first stimms later on. 

Off to have a VERY large drink now that I don't have to be careful. Also trying to look on the positives. It will be early summer before we can go again so even if I don't lose any more weight my summer dresses I got last year will still look fab as they're already loose. Julia - I'll be with you for exercise the week after next if the group is meeting. You're all more than welcome to come to mine as well anytime but my living room can only really take one and the dining room has low ceilings so everyone would go home with concussion. We're well placed for a safe jog on country roads though.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cathie - oh sweetie    i am so so sorry about this, i wish i could give you a great big hug but will send you and dh a virtual one       i have no great words of wisdom hunny, just want you to know i am thinking of you, go and enjoy that big drink sweetie, drink lots and cry lots, i hope you and dh can support each other through this time.............we are here for you too    

Lots of love
Em xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news cath      I would definately ask at your review why they reverted back to a normal cycle this time round.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh Cath I am so sorry for you and DH understandabley you are both devasted    i certainly think there are questions that need answering. I do not know what else to say  other than i am so sorry and I am thinking of you


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Cath~ Ur being so level headed sweetie    I really hope that this next protocol has a better result fo you   

Well i did my first stimms jab tonight at 9... does that sound like the right sort of time to do it?? I also decided to do it in my belly as i've been doing the buserelin in my thigh and don't think it could take an extra one!! Also heard that it has a better effect in the stomach.... is this right?? I feel like a fish out ofwater now, i'd begun to feel like a pro at the D/R after 4 wks!! But this stimm bit is all new now so feeling a little   full of questions ect  

Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cath - So so sorry hun.....I don't know what to say you must be devastated - sending you big hugs     If you need to talk please let me know hunny I'm just feel so bad for you that you have got this far and then its been cancelled suddenly like this,  I would try and find out why they changed it back to a normal cycle - Hope you get some answers........thinking of you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath - glad you've had a drink, you deserve it after all this. Flare protocol sounds alot better to me and hopefully af won't play around too much. Sending you more   and   I think its best you still take time off, you need to give yourseof time to get over it.

Sammoon -    i used to stim at 9pm and i did it in my stomach as i'd heard it was better, i actualy think that is what is suggested in the instruction leaflet for puragon. Good luck hun xxxx

As its my day off today i feel more relaxed. I did housework and school work but at least i wasn't trying to do it all at 100 miles an hour like i usually do. I cooked a lovely early dinner and we had non alcoholic beer in champagne glasses   Then we.... well you know   Feel quite tired now. 

Just want to say thanks again for all your support, advice and kind words. It does mean so much. 

Love Cleo

PS preggysam glad baby didn't make an appearance just yet and you were able to go to your nans funeral. 8 days hey    You take care.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Just done a post and   lost it  

Try again.......................

Sorry short post last night and today as i am knackered work has been mental not been home before 7pm this week, latest 8pm! and in early   Not sleeping well either keep waking up worried about work   need to snap out of that before stimming!

Cath and DH thinking of you both  

Cleo = glad you are OK and had a nice evening   Non alcholic beer in champagne glasses sounds good to me make it feel a bit more special  

Sam2007 - glad you are OK and you could go to the funeral to say goodbye. Anytime now for baby - good luck  

Hope everyone else is ok?

samotm - Glad you started stimming at long last   I will be the same when it comes to stimming as although 2nd cycle have not used the pen before. Did not know tummy was better but had always used my tummy for all my injections as to me it seemed less painful as more flabby i guess   I was shocked when the trigger injection had to go in the thigh but it it was fine! I used to do mine before going to bed as this should be done the same time everynight, i will probably do 9 ish as we go to bed at 10 (early i know!) only problem is weekends are a bit of a pain if you are out..........................Also had a great tip from a friend on here the other day for dr injections if you lightly stab the needles into the tummy, tried this twice now and great does not hurt AT ALL felt nothing!

This leads me to a question dr injections you do in the morning i have been doing them at 6.30 when i first wake up in the morning to get me into a routine so I do not forget any! As this is the weekend it was later 7.45 - if i remember correctly   the dr injection is not as important to do at the same time as long as within a couple of hours whereas stimms should be taken within an hour everyday this also applies to support drug s in 2ww? If anyone can remind me that would be great! (as you can tell my injection refresher with "the" nurse was great!

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. Had a patchy nights sleep but better than I've had for a few days. Every time I woke up things were racing through my head but we've got a market this morning so I was able to get up early and do all the bits I didn't feel up to yesterday which has taken my mind off it somewhat. Hopefully that will work for dh as well. Still gutted but more accepting of it all this morning - all of you have been lovely and made it a bit easier.

Spangle - do you think the being awake is to do with the d/r? I had that as a side effect on this cycle and my last and I know a few others who have had somethign similar. As for taking the drugs at different times I don't think it's massively important at this stage but if you're not sure, call the clinic and ask or post on ask a nurse or peer support.

Sam - glad last nights injection was ok. It must be great to finally be moving forward after all those silly delays. 

Cleo - good that you had a more relaxed day yesterday. You need it after all the stuff you've had going on lately. I didn't get my drink in the end last night as I was feeling a bit sick when it got to a reasonable time and I couldn't face very much. I will make up for it at some point this weekend though  

Rachel - how are you getting on? Hope you have a nice time with your mum. 

Rivka - Are you ok? Do you have a nice weekend planned with dh?

 to everyone else. I hope you have nice weekends planned. I'm about to take the dogs out for a walk for the first time since they ran off on me. Thankfully Honey's boyfriend is free to join us and his dad has more control over Honey than I do   Dh said she clung to him like glue yesterday so if I'm really lucky she will have turned over a new leaf. Daisy is hoping her boyf will come over later as she's not seen him in a while. How sad am I that my dogs have a better social life


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Cathie:
   I'm so sorry hun, thinking of you and dh. xx

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Liz xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Isnt it our threads birthday today? well im gonna say happy birthday anyway     to you   to you   dear ISIS Colchester Thread     to you       there thats better, hope i got the day right after all that  

Cath - you are an amazing lady who i admire so much, your strength that you are showing is incredible - thinking of you     

Sammoon - as long as you take your stimming drug at around the same time or within an hour each day it will be fine, i too injected into my belly but i used a sniffer for d/regging, i dont think it makes too much difference if you inject into thigh or tummy, but someone else may correct me on that - hope you start to feel better now your not d/regging anymore     to you

Spangle - sounds like you already know what you are doing hun, well done on adding your ticker too!     to you too 

Cleo - nice to hear you had a chance to relax hun, im wishing dh and i had non-alcoholic wine last night, i drunk a whole bottle and he had 2   then he proceeded to have a go at me, throw water all over me in our bed and tell me exactly what he thought of me until 3am, hay ho its probably no more than what i deserve for being such a b i t c h at times, sounds like your evening was much more pleasant   hope your feeling a bit better about things    

Loui/Rivka - thinking of you both with your cycles   

Must get on, love to all
Em xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Cathie - darling, I'm so sorry I didn't manage to come here yesterday and support you. Sending you and DH  a  big . So sorry, it's such a disappointment for both of you. I'm glad you had a good drink to help you relax, you so much deserve it. You have been extremely strong and I can see that you already have positive plans. You do need to ask all these questions - especilly about why they reverted to a normal cycle. I haven't got any words of wisdom because I know how devastating it all is. I am here if you want a chat (phone or if you want me to come down to yours). Take care sweetie


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka - when do you test hun?? It must be soon? Sending you   

Em -   sounds like you had a bit of a night   You shouldn't think that you deserve to be treated like that as no one does . I hope things are ok between you today?? unfortunately alcohol makes us do and say things that we wouldn't usually do. sending a huge   hun, i hope you're ok. You know where i am if you need a chat.

Cath - i hope daisy and honey behaved themselves today. i've just taken out my dog and she was really good (well mostly) but some woman had a chocolate lab and when i saw him i put cassie straight on a lead, the other dog came running up (very scary as it was quite big) and started growling, barking etc which set cassie off. i was trying to shoo it away until its owner came   really annoys me. I'm so careful with cass, as soon as i see another dog i put her on a lead because i know she hates them, why can't other owners do that?? rant over   Glad you're feeling a little better,   going for a walk today and yesterday was lovely and really relaxed me, made me think life's not all bad.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm supposed to be working now (lots of free-lance work this weekend), and you can see how well I'm keeping to it, going on here every five minutes    

Tricksy - I think to test next Friday. Today was 28doc which the consultant thought will be the end of cycle with clomid. No AF or symptoms which is good. But my cycles are usually longer, 32 - 34 days, so I'll wait until 34doc which is Friday, if AF does not come till then (fingers crossed!). 

Em -   hope you've now patched things up. 

SamM - glad stimming started finally! Hope it helps with the side effects you've been having. Good luck  

Spangle - I seem to remember that an hour or two should not make much difference. It's only the trigger jab that has to be spot on on time. I was told tummy or tight are the same and just to do what you feel more comfortable wih. Glad you're under way  

Cathie - texted you earlier, hope you got it  . hope you are feeling a bit better and that the dogs behaved themselves. I went running in the park today which was so nice, usually I only run in the street in the mornings because it's too dark, but today had a lie in  

Yesterday managed to clean the house which was long overdue, bought a bunchg of daffodiles and they've now openned and make the room look so cheerful. Only 2 daffs in my garden so far, but lots of primroses in the front garden which is nice. Had a good beginning to the weekend, lst night we went to a Burns Night party which was great fun. Today as I said I've decided to concentrate on work so that I can treatr myself for a nice walk tomorrow - if I really get enough work done, which looks doubtful!

Have a nice weekend everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka -    for Friday for you. I did get your text thanks but haven't had a chance to reply yet. Will do in a mo. We've just been to see our next door neighbours who we thought were moving in today (it's now Monday) to give them a welcome present and ended up staying for ages gossiping. They're really nice so it will be lovely to have them there finally.

Cleo - I don't know why some dog owners think that just because they're happy with their dogs off the lead that everyone else will be. Mine are fine but if we meet someone when we're out and they're on the lead I call mine back and do the same. That said, my dogs are currently the naughtiest dogs alive. Honey went off for another hour and a half this Morning. Daisy came back after about 25 mins (still not good but an improvement). I'm wondering if there's something wrong that is causing her to suddenly be so naughty. She's run off after rabbits etc in the past but usually comes back if we keep walking. On the plus side I should be able to lose some weight soon with all this extra exercise  

Liz -   

Em - I think you're right it is today. Are we all still meeting in chat this evening? I am going to the in laws for tea but we're aiming to be back about 8.30. 

Just remembered I was going to ask if anyone else thinks this is a bit hasty. When I got back from our walk today there was a letter from ISIS with the details of the refund we're due because of the cancelled cycle. If it had been a bill I'd have been livid but even so I found it a bit too soon to be getting that when it was only 24 hours earlier that we'd been told it was all over for us. We were quite upset, though it could just be that things are too raw still.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath  so scarey when they run off isn't it... naughty little  .

As for chat tonight i'm sorry but i won't be able to make it as we're going to a friends house. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Cathie - I do think it is too soon. They should know better with their experience of devastating news. A huge   Glad you had a nice time with your neighbhours.

Now there's something I wanted to ask too. I'm beginning to doubt how long I should wait for testing. My cycle is usually 32 - 34 days, but I know clomid can make it either shorter or longer. I want to put off testing as much as I can because I hate the disappointment. But on the other hand if it's worked I should be getting heparin as soon as possible to prevent m/c. What do you think?

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - if I were you I'd be down to Asda buying up tests to use now. As you say, if you need heparin as early as poss then you are probably better testing a bit earlier than planned.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Rivka - TEST TEST TEST!!!!  That is what i say the sooner you know the sooner you can start the heparin and thats sooooooooo important for you - Everything crossed for you hun    

Cath - Big hugs    I think that letter from Isis was a little bit too early    You know where i am if you need me  

Rachel - Ahhhhhh thanks so much for saying nice things about my reflexology treatment i did on you,  I'm just glad i can help and its made me realise that i love doing it and its such a waste not to do it,  so i've decided to try and do more treatments so if anyone wants treatments i'm ready, willing and able 
Hope you have a nice time with your Mum this weekend and look forward to seeing you on Monday evening  - Good luck for the scan   

Cleo - Glad your feeling better hunny 

Preggy Sam - glad to see your post honey - missed you 

Spangle -  Glad all going ok for you,  If i remember rightly the stimming jab is the one that has to be done on time,  I did all my buserlin jabs in the thighs and stimming in the tummy,  Personally tummy didn't hurt as much.  Hope you sleep better tonight 

Loui - Sorry you got a BFN   what is the doseage you take on the agnus castus?  I bought some a while back but i took them for a month but they made me feel funny   I might give them another go,  Thats good news about your friend being a donor,  what will they have to do now then?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR ISIS BOARD       I'm not sure if i'll get on later

Ta Ta 
Lisaxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry gals, I am off out tonight so can't come to the party! Will do personals tomorrow. Happy birthday to our thread!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - I think you should test too - you need the heparin, so there is not time like the present!

Cath - I think the letter was too soon too. I am so impressed at how you have picked yourself up - you are a remarkable and strong lady. Sounds like you have some cute but naughty doggies - when mine used to start running off I used to immediately chase them and put them on an extendable lead - that soon sorted out the problem because they absolutely hated their loss of freedom. Every time they started to go in front of me on this lead I would check them back - they sooned learned that I was boss woman. It also helps if you have some little treats in your pocket for when they are really good and come back when you call. Are you up for walking with some of us sometime?

Cleo - with my old dog I used to put him on a lead immediately a larger dog came near him, only because he was such an amorous old man!!! But, like you, it used to infuriate me when the owners didn't call their dogs away from us - they could see me struggling with him and didn't do anything to help alleviate the problem!

Spangle/SamOTM - on my last cycle I forgot to take the DR'g drug for a couple of hours - but I was worse with the stimms drug one night. DH and I went to stay with his parents in Suffolk an hour and a half away and I went to get my drugs kit at the designated time - only to find that I had left it at home! I phoned the ISIS emergency number and one of the nurses said that it wasn't really bad if I missed 1 injection - but I was so scared that I drove all the way home. I think I was about 2.5 hrs late with the jab that night but it didn't seem to do any harm.

Rivka - I hope that you managed to get some work done today. The daffodils in your house sound lovely - I may go out and buy some tomorrow to cheer our house up too!

Em - how are you an DH now? I hope you have made up now  

Rachel - how are you?

Reikilisa - I haven't got the agnus cactus to hand at the moment but I'll find them and let you know the dose - I have stopped taking them now because it is day 36 and still no AF. The next thing that my friend and I have to do is have a CMV test done on our bloods to see if we are both -ve, +ve (more likely) or one of each. If that is the case, she can only donate to me if we are both the same or if I am +ve and she is -ve, not the other way round because apparently it could bring on a miscarriage. Then we both have counselling and a consultation each at Bourn Hall, then we start whenever we can to fit in with her school hols, so we could be on for Easter (end Mar/beg Apr), or more likely summer half-term or even at the begining of the summer hols (Jul). However, she has only just come off the pill at the begining of Jan, and like me, her AF is due but hasn't arrived yet - so we could be in for a wait yet.

Hopefully I'll be able to chat with some of you tonight in the chat room - although I have never been in there before so I hope there are some signposts for me to find you all!

Hello to everyone else 

Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR ISIS BOARD! 

I may be here later to but just in case.

Tricksy, Cathie, Loui - thanks for responding so quickly. What you say is very sensible, it's just me being so afraid of a ruining my lovely dreams ... 

I can only see the consultant on Monday, so I'll give myself a day of grace today (it's nice to be hoping and not be disappointed another day  ), but will definitely test tomorrow. Will let you know how it goes.

Lisa - great to hear from you sweetie! How are things? Does Steve have a date yet? Is it going to be pinning (s0rry, you may have said but I don't remember). 

Rivka x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Not gonna be a huge post at the mo as i've had such a manic day!!! 

Cath~ Yep hunny i would say it's a little early   Glad the market took ur mind off it all a bit though.

Spangle~ I'm sure ur fine being a little late with the buserelin..... i started it from the go at 10am so that i could have a lie in at wkends as i thought i had to take it on time but as i've been doing it it varies between 10 and 10.45. 

So r we meeting in the chat room tonight for the birthday celebrations Will do my best to be settled down with the laptop by then   If we r what time

Sam xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all and    to the thread.

Cath - I'm so sorry to hear your news - life is just so unfair sometimes and am sending a massive    to you and your DH - you are definately not alone on here and I hope it won't be too long until you can start with the flare protocol. 

Sam2007 - good to hear from you and that the little one ins hanging on in there - 8 days though (7 now) so you must be getting pretty excited.  Hope your Nan's funeral wasn't too hard for you  .

Loui - good to hear from you and am sorry to hear that the Agnus Cactus seems to have messed up your cycle a bit and that it was a BFN - I so hope though that your friend is a match for you blood wise and that you can arrange the egg donation as early as possible. 
About the dog walking, the week after next will be good for me to go- I am not sure yet when ET is for me as have not ovulated yet and want to keep the ET day free, but I think if even allowing for me to ovulate a couple of days later than normal I think I can safely say I am free from the Wednesday that week and could also do the Thursday and Friday (6-8 Feb) if that is any good for you and anyone else who can join us?  I'm really looking forward to meeting you (and your dogs!).

SamOTM - great that you've started stimming - you'll be an old hand at this soon too.  Not sure about where it is best to inject though - I usually used my thigh but just because it is more flabby and hurt less. I also injected all mine in the mornings and was not given any advice on being strict about what time but I think 'cos I had my IVFs at a different clinic the advice is probably different to fit in with their scanning times and EC etc.

Cleo - glad that it sounds you are feeling a little better.  I am sorry you had a bad walk though and don't apologise for your rant- my little pup got attacked once by a dog not on a lead - completely unprovoked and the owner just stood by - it is so annoying - if people can't control their animals they really should just keep them on the lead - I just don't understand  .  Anyway I hope Cassie is ok now.

Spangle - can't help you on the support injections as never had to have any in the 2ww sorry 

Angel -    

Rivka - I agree with the others - when I read your earlier post my thoughts were initially that you're so good waiting until next Friday but I had not realised you would need to take heparin if you got a BFP.  While I understand that you want to avoid being dissappointed I think I would absolutely test earlier if I was you - if you then get a BFN there is still hope that you may have tested to early anyway, but I think it is better than risking a miscarriage if you are PG and test too late to do something about it.  Hope this makes sense and you get a   tomorrow as well as that nice walk you have planned.

Lisa - it would be a complete waste if you did not use your reflexology skills and I'm glad to hear you've decided to try and do more treatments - I'm really looking forward to another treatment on Monday and thanks for your good luck about the scan - I've started testing for my surge and am not about to ovulate early which I'm pleased about too.

Well I've had a really nice weekend so far with my Mum - we went to Clarice House this morning (I had never been there before) for a bit of a relaxation in the spa, facial and manicure which was really lovely and then we are off for a meal with DH tonight (so won't be able to make the chat room sorry).  I also got some good news in the post on Friday as our consultation appointment at the ISIS came through for the end of February - fortunately I will know well before if the FET has worked (so can obviously cancel if it has) and if not at least it will mean I won't have to wait too long before we can get stuck into the next fresh cycle.  I know I shouldn't focus too much on this and should be trying to stay positive that the FET will work, but I know if I do get a BFN it will be a bit of a safety net for me emotionally if that makes sense.

Anyway hello to everyone I have missed but have to go now,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Rachel - your day with your mum sounds fab. Thanks for what you said, I will remember if it's -ve that it's still early or hopefully will not be too disappointed.

I tried to go to the chat rooms but couldn't see any of you. Did I miss you all? Or I just did it wrong, I won't be surprised as I'm not the most technie person   

Went for a quick run because I was so stiff from working on the PC all day, then to ASDA to buy the tests. I was embarassed to buy just this, so got a juice carton too. Then I thought I'll use the automatic till which is supposed to be quicker, but I never used it before so a nice girl behind me had to help me. So much for me trying to be discreet   So all set to test first thing tomorrow morning.

Will now get on with making dinner.

Bye everyone!  

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Didn't see any of you in the chat room this evening, hope i didn't miss you.

 to the thread

 for testing tomorrow Rivka


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry I didn't make it into chat last night. We didn't get back from the in laws till 9 and I felt so ill last night I went straight to bed and fell asleep half way through ER. I just felt really sick all evening, and with sore boobs from all the drugs I've been taking I clearly just needed to crash. Hopefully today will be better as it's horrible having side effects which I imagine are similar to pg symptoms at a time when I know that's impossible. 

Rivka -    for you this morning. 

Loui - I do all of that with the dogs anyway but when we're out in the fileds they're in and out of the brambles and stream it just takes one rabbit to move near them and I have no chance of catching them. If I don't let them off at all then they don't get enough exercise and are manic at home instead. I suspect that rather than Honey thinking she's top dog, it's probably the reverse as Daisy is very in your face and any time we try to give Honey attention on her own, Daisy jumps in. I really wish they could talk so I could sort them out!

Good luck for the CMV tests. 

Rachel - It sounds like you had a lovely time with your mum. Having ISIS as a back up plan is a good thing. I bought a book by Michael Dooley a while back and he said that it's good to have a long term plan for fertility treatment which takes account of the variables. Your short term goal is the FET but if, praying it does work for you, it doesn't work then you aren't left wondering what to do next as you have the next phase waiting for you. It's supposed to stop the roller coaster of being reallly optimistic each month and then being totally devestated when your period arrives. I have to say I've found it easier to cope with things knowing what our long term goals are.

Julia - hope you had a good time at the party last night. 

Really need to start doing some jobs around the house now. I need to get the place tidy again for my sis coming to stay on Thurs and I also need to do my tax return and some more chocolates before then. 

Catch you later

Cathie x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

just a quicky, sorry did not make it in last night we had friends over.

cath    I think it is too soon, thye could leave it a week, not that quick at sending the things they need to ie schedules   sorry you feel so bad, hope it gets better soon... Hope this is not an insensetive question but have they said to have bms anyway as there were 2 eggs? Thinking of you sweetheart  

Rivika    good luck

Hi eveyone else.

quick trivial question (sorry  ), I wanted to dye my hair (home kit) does anyone know if you should NOT do this while cycling? Would have thought OK especially as dr and not stimming till 8th (all going to plan am so worried it won't would cause big problems with time off as boss off following week   think it has made me nervous as it happen to sam and cath - have gone to the schedule previously though) what do you think?

lol Spangle

PS sorry if caps are not where they should be the key is on its way out! xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - thinking of you hun, hope you are ok       

Cath - im not surprised you crashed last night, you need to take it easy hun, rest up. As for ISIS     i think its very insensitive of them so soon after telling you about your cycle - you think they would know how to behave properly at these times     thats made me very cross     to you xxx

Rachel - glad you had a nice day with your mum, and what you said makes sense about cycling if you dont get the result you want from FET, all though trying to think positive will help  

Just a quickie from me, sorry
Love to all
Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - are you doing better today?  

Spangle - I've heard a few people ask about dying hair and think there might be something somewhere on the board if you do a search for hair dye. If not, give ISIS a call in the morning.

As for the bms they said it couldn't hurt to give it a go but as we've never had any success with fertilisation naturally (and they've always done ICSI) we're not rating our chances. It's not stopped us having a bit of fun though if you know what I mean.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

i've had a lovely weekend so far and off to my MIL for dinner soon   yum yum!! feeling a lot more relaxed, just hope i can keep it up at work all week.  

Rivka - have you tested hun?? been thinking about you today. i hope its good news hun.    

Cath -    That is so insensitive of ISIS!! Surely they should hvae given you a bit of time to get over it. No wonder you were so crackered last night, you really have been through it. When do you have to go back to work?? i hope you are allowing yourself a few weeks. I see your sister is coming to stay, i hope you have fun.

Angel - how are you today hun? Are you and DH getting on now? Thinkning of you.  

Tricksy - i heard that there has been more trouble in Kenya, i hope its not near where you are going hun?? Not long now for your hols, its bloody freezing here!! A bright pink suitcase hey... will dh be carring that then    Not sure it will suit him.

Julia - hope you had fun at the party last night and let your hair down.

Shelley - you must be back tom hun. i hope you had a fab time and that you're not too cold (or brown  ) on your return.

Piepig - how's it going be back at work?? any news from B/H yet I hope you geg some answers soon.

Lisa- oooh reflexology is so lovely, i love having my feet played with. Not a job i think i could do. I massaged dh's feet the other night and he has really hard skin on his toes (yukky) i couldn't touch them!! Would love to have it done but need all our peenies at the moment. My MIL does reflexology as a hobby and she has done my feet before. Any news on dh or apoption?

Spangle - i think dying your hair is fine as i had mine done when i was stimming last time and ISIS said it was ok. best to do it now before you are pg as then its a no no for a while.

Rachel - clarice house is lovely, i'm a member. went up today for a workout and a swim and relax... i love it there. Glad that you have you app through from ISIS hun. Hope dinner went well.

Sam moon - how are you hun?

I know that's not everyone but goign to relax for an hour before i have to go out.

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spangle~ I did my roots yesterday   didn't even think about it being o.k or not   Sure it's fine though..... my hair hasn't fallen out yet    

Cleo~ Enjoy ur dinner sweetie.... were off to MIL's in a min too so may have to stop for dinner now as u made me think of sunday roast...... MMmmmmm rost  

Well i'm feeling o.k.... funnily enough and i know it's only day 3 of stimms today but i do feel more tired.... as if i could acctually sleep too and not just lay in bed staring at the ceiling or playing computer games    
Just been up and listened to my IVF companion, man that thing is great.... soooooooooo relaxing!! Acouple of times i've thought i've fallen asleep but i always seem to wake up when she say's 5,4,3,2,1 and awake ...... Maybe it does acctually hypnotise me?!?!?! 

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sammoon - what is your ivf companion? sounds interesting??

Cleo - hope you enjoy your dinner at MIL's hun, dh and i are hardly talking, he has been at work all weekend and we didnt talk last night as ds had a freind over, not sure when we will deal with this, he has really upset me  

Cath - thanks for your pm's hun, your a great freind  

Julia - hope you got to have a nice evening yesterday hun  

Tricksy - where are you??   

Well i start my new job in health and safety tomoz, not feeling very enthusiastic, probably because of the weekend ive had, wish me luck.

Take care all
Em x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

EM~ It's a self hypnosis CD for ivf.... absolutely fab, would highly reccomend it hunny   you can find it on ebay or just google ivf companion  

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys,

sorry I wasn't around yesterday, I had to do our blinking self assesments but I got them all done (and paid  ) last night so that I could have today to myself. I asked one of the guys to give Cropi her breakfast so I could have a lay in, it was heaven   Only staying in bed until 8.30 but thats a good one for me!! We had some brekky before I went out riding with my friend and it was lovely, such a beautiful day, they were both very good which I was pleased about as I think it will be the last chance I get to ride before I go away   

I came home and Si and I cleaned his van, my car, which was minging and full of mud, hay, muddy clothes and horse food!! and then Simons car, then back down the yard to give the horses their dinner, I'm cream crackered now   

I feel a lot less stressed now the SA are done, they were worrying me as I had a rough idea how much I owed but didn't have a clue about Simons and I was a bit worried about the money but it was ok, thank goodness. i've just got some washing to do so I can do the last of the ironing tomorrow all ready for our hols. I really can't wait, its been 93c all week and its forcast for 94c next week, aaahhhh what a shame     

Em - good luck starting your new role tomorrow, I hope it goes well

Rivka - how did you get on hun    

Loui - after my 1st cycle I went 6 weeks before I got my first period and the 2nd one came along 2 weeks after that    its a pain and so tormenting  

Cath - hope that you are feeling a little better today  

Cleo - hope you enjoyed your lunch  

Lisa - How are you hun? hope you've had a good weekend?

Julia - have you asked James if he has met a new girlfriend at nursery yet!!! 

SamM - that cd sounds good, i'll have to get the details off you when i cycle next

Spangle - i always have my hair done during cycling, i;ve never even thought about it before, i've not had any problems

Debs - any news yet? 

sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm trying to use Si's laptop and the keys are all in different places so sorry for any typo's!!! 

Must get on with the washing

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Em. You'll be fab. Hope you and dh get to talk things through soon.  

Cleo - enjoy your dinner with mil. Roast sounds scrummy. Wish I had more than just pizza in the house now.

Sam - glad you're feeling like you'll be able to sleep now. There's nothing worse than being tired but then being awake all night. 

Tricksy - well done on getting the SA done. I've still to finish mine. Might give some of it a go shortly. V scary. I'm hoping I don't owe anything as it covers our start up year when we spent as much if not more than we earned. 

Not long till Kenya now. My sil called again last night. She's enjoying herself more now. Said there was a flare up a few days ago but it had settled down again in Nairobi. The violence is somewhere 80km out of the city.

Hope everyone else is enjoying this gorgeous day. I gave in and took the dogs out earlier after my neighbour called to see if we wanted to walk with Hon's boyf. They were perfect and my neighbour was joking that I make up all the stories of Hon running off as she's so good when he's around. That's cos he's very scary when he tells her off so she does what he tells her   Was very nice coming home in a relaxed mood though.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me - it's been quite quiet on here for a Sunday.

Rivka - any news?  Been thinking of you today and you made me laugh when you said about trying to be discreet at ASDA - it's always the way! 

Cath - thanks for the advice (C/O Michael Dooley) - sounds like he knows what he is talking about - and you are right, for me it is all about having a long term goal so it is easier to cope with when/if AF comes - I assume that this is what has helped you too? I would keep up with the BMS though - you never know  !

Spangle - based on no scientific evidence at all and unless anyone knows different I would just dye my hair - I can't see what the problem would be if you are only down regging and I have also had my hair done both times while cycling in between EC and ET without thinking about it.

Cleo - hope you have a nice dinner at your MIL and glad you are feeling more relaxed.

SamOTM - Your IVF companion sounds good - might invest in one myself.

Em - good luck for tomorrow  - I am sure it will go fine.  How are things with DH?

Tricksy - your making me jealous about your holiday - glad you got the self assessments out the way too - sounds like you can start to wind down now.

Hi to everyone else,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

Thanks for all of you thinking of me today. I did test first thing in the morning, alas it was a BFN. I know I should be hoping too much (especially because the consultant told me I'll be ov on day 14 but later I read on the clomid threads that it can either lenghten or shorter you period which means that probably we were not bms at the right time anyway   ). Still I was disappointed. DH was as well. We just felt really down about it. But hey ho now we should be waiting for AF to arrive and start again, making sure we try harder if you see what I mean.

Good thing that it was a lovely day. We went cycling and then had home made cakes in a cafe, I was grumpy at times and complaining about everything (including silly things). DH was an angel putting up with me   But on the whole we enjoyed our day together, despite the disappointment.

Cathie - glad you were feeling better today and that you had such a nice walk with the dogs. And I'm sure a bit of fun will be just what the doctor ordered when you feel up to it. Take care of each other  

Tricksy - sounds like you had such a nice ride. No long until Kenya! Sounds really hot there. Hope you're planning to laze around there  

Em - Good luck for tomorrow! You'll be fab. We all believe in you, remember you can do anything you put your head to.

Rachel - I always found having alternative plans help my sanity to no end. But hope your first plan works  

Cleo - glad you had such a nice day at your in-laws. You're sounding much more perky and I'm glad you're feeling better, I was feeling for you in latest weeks because you really had to deal with a lot.

Lisa, Liz, SamM, PreggySam - hi!

Sorry if I forgot anyone.

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello girls

How are we all?  Had a bit of a busy one yesterday,  went to see my Nana & Grandad bless them    and today been catching up with everything.

Rivka - Sorry hunny    Maybe it is too early to test?  I hope so 

Cath - How are you?    

Tricksy - Glad you had a good day today and that you got your SA done at least its all done and you can go away on holiday and forget about everything,  94c!!!!!!!!! I wish i was coming with you   Not long now  

Em - Good luck in your new role tomorrow - Hope things with DH improve honey 

Spangle - I never once worried about doing my hair when ET or EC i always carried on as normal   What is it supposed to do then?  

Rachel - Good luck tomorrow at your scan,  look forward to seeing you tomorrow night.

Cleo - Hope you have a nice time at MIL,  thats handy her doing reflexology........result!  

Sam - Glad your stimmings going well - when are you back for scanning?

Julia - How did the party go last night..........hungover??

Well still no news about DH's ankle (somehow i think we'll be waiting a while!)  I'm just glad at the moment he's ok and its not too painful for him.  I've heard nothing back from any of the London adoption agenices and we aren't going to chase them up as DH is not keen on it all now - so not sure what we'll do now........Confused.COM  

Take care everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Lisa~ Yep i'm supposed to have a scan tomorrow..... I' haven't made an appointment yet!! I'm terrible but by the time i got my schedule i had lot's of other things swimming round my head and completlly forgot to book it   Am hoping they can fit me in some time tomorrow still if i call first thing!   Bit bad that u haven'theard anything from thelondon adoption agencies yet! Was it u who was contemplating surogacy??

Rivka~ Sorry about the test hunny..... it may well be too early still  

Cleo~ How was MIL's?? I ended up having a big fat roast at my MIL's    Thanks for the idear  

Rach~ I agree having a long term goal helped me to hun, when we first realised that we couldn't concieve naturally there was a little while between then and starting TX that seemed to just be like limbo.... there felt no point in doing anything.... after all i wasn't in with a chance each month like i previously thought i was. After speaking to my reflexologist though who also suffered from IF she made me realise that every day takes us a little closer to our goal and prepares us for it  


Well can't remember if i told u girls but i left all my blummin drugs out of the fridge all day yesterday!!!! Was so busy just completlly forgot to put them back   Think i may have to buy some more pregnyl now   And as u can see i'm that stupidlly absent minded at the mo that i've also forgot to book my appt for scan tomorrow!!! Am just hoping that they can fit me in sometime as it's my first stimm scan and i was looking forward to seeing how were going! 

Talking of which just have to go jab myself BRB

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - so sorry you had a bfn.    If af doesn't come in the next few days though it would be worth re testing as you said you weren't sure how long your cycle is with the chlomid. 

Sam - they should be able to fit you in tomorrow. Even if they can't till Tues, it's fairly early for them to be scanning you anyway so it wouldn't hurt much. Hope tonights jab went ok. 

Rachel - talking about the DOoley book reminds me I haven't dropped the Zita West one off to you yet. I'll try to do it when I go into town this week. 

Lisa - I'd love to have some reflexology if you're thinking about giving more treatments. I loved the session I had last year but the woman I went to was so far away I lost all the benefits before I got home. Sorry to hear the adoption thing is all over the place at the moment. My sil was telling me earlier we should stop tx and go for adoption instead as she sees it as an easy option. If only it were! Take care of yourself.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath~ Sure ur right hunny   will call and sort it out tomorrow, even if they can't fit me in then i know at my baseline i had 8 follies anyway that had been there all the way through so i'm sure if nothing new they will be growing a little  Jab went fine too thanks   Just a little prick   Good luck with ur SA.... tone is still trying to get his in order  

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am stuffed!!! Had a lovely dinner and even got home made pie to take home, yum yum!!

Now i'm thinking about tomorrow and i can already feel my shoulders tensing. Going to try really hard to stay   and not let everything get to me. 

Rivka -   really sorry to hear your news, but as cath says, if af hasn't arrived in the next few days i'd test again. Its a pain though isn't it not knowing if you are bms a the right time, i used to hate that. Can you use opk's or does clomid play around witth them.... i can't remember   really hoping the result changes, but if it doesn't, roll on next month and more    

Tricksy - you really can go off people you know     in fact i'm not listening to you anymore   I vote for a new rule, no more holiday talk on this thread during winter months when cleo isn't going anywhere!!    Can't actually believe its only 5 days away   then you'll have wall to wall   .

Sammoon - glad you had a fab dinner too hun. Your cd sounds great, might have to invest in one. Good luck for your scan.

Cath - glad the dogs behaved hun, its been such a lovely weekend for dog walking.

Lisa - pants about the adoption and ankle, why is everything so bliming hard??  

Angel - sorry you and dh are not speaking hun, i hope it gets sorted soon. All this is not good for any or you. Can totally understand how upset you are over this, its really not on what he did.   

Bye for now

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all, hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Morning PiePig! How are you? Can't remember where you are up to with cycling at BH? 

Af arrived last night - day 37! Have got myself in a bit of a tiz. My friend who had said she would be my egg donor emailed me and said that her mum (who had originaly supported our idea of egg donation) only just realised that we intended to do it before the summer and has advised my friend not to do it now until her family is complete (her and DH will be trying again in the summer for number 2). Although my friend finished the email saying that she would still be happy to donate whenever I want, her mum's reponse has left me feeling really, really uneasy. Apparently her mum has 'calmed down' now, but I have not found out what that all means. I feel that I have slipped further down than ever before. I know her mum makes sense - she is worried that it may jeapordise my friends' chances of conceiving again, and of course there are stats about OHSS and they do check us all for the chances of getting it when we cycle. I really don't think I can wait for my friend to conceive, have the baby, wean it and then be fit to go through an IVF cycle for me - all this could take the same amount of time on a donor egg waiting list, and it could be 2 years before we find a match. I shall have to wait and see what my friend thinks about donating now - I think I can only accept if we have her mum's full blessing. Why is this all so complicated for all of us?

Love,

Loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies  

Loui~ So sorry that u have to deal with this hunny   Personally i think it's a little bad of ur friend   i mean surely she knew b4 she offered that she was planning on ttc again in the summer and thought this through b4 she offered her egg's?? I mean yes like u i can see where her mum is coming frm but these r things that ur friend should of thought about and maybe discussed with u b4 offering.... if only to save u from having ur hopes got up and then smacked back down again   Sorry if i'm being a little too outspoken but it just does not seem fair on u   

Well i managed to get an appt for 1.15 so we should know if anything at all is going on in there.... should i expect to see much of a change today?? (I already had 8 follies there at both baseline's) 

Sam xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Well a bit of a mixed day for me today.  I had my scan this morning which fortunately went well (womb lining is 9.8 and my one folly is 18 something -sounded big enough anyway) so it's all steam ahead for the FET next week. It's not entirely the natural FET I thought though - as I haven't had my LH surge yet the Consultant has prescribed me an ovitrelle injection to make sure that I ovulate on Wednesday and then have to take 3   of the lovely cyclogest pessaries a day to help keep my womb lining thick right through until I test as I usually have a lot of spotting at the end of my cycle.  Not sure when I do test as I forgot to ask, but ET is now next Wednesday 6/2 as I have a day 6 blastocyst not day 5 - I had thought it would be earlier than that but had calculated things a bit wrong as usual! .  

Anyway I then left the clinic and this is when the downsides of being treated a distance away from where you live kick in.  I think I had mentioned that the Essex Fertility Centre are at a new site - the old one had a pharmacy at Holly House Hospital, but they don't have one at the new place and the nurse said I should be able to get the ovitrelle at any large pharmacy - how wrong she was!  After coming back to Colchester (nearly 1 and a half hour drive each way) I could not find a pharmacy anywhere which had it in stock and all said they would have to order it in for tomorrow (even rang the ISIS to be cheeky and see if they had any but they didn't by which point I was in  ) so as I need it tonight I then had to drive all the way back to London again to go to Holly House's pharmacy to get it and had to take a day's leave from work which means I can't have the whole week off next week but fortunately my boss was understanding (I think he wasn't going to chance arguing with a stressed woman anyway!).  So - now feel completely knackered but hopefully this is the only hiccup of the cycle - fingers crossed.

Lisa - as you can see I have not had a relaxing day and am so looking forward to you doing your wonderstuff on my feet tonight!  (Cath - you will be in good hands)

Rivka -  sorry it was a BFN but maybe you are testing too early - I hope so but if not next month have you thought of doing the ovulation sticks though so you can work out when you are ovulating - it adds to the expense a bit but the new digital ones are quite good and may may make it easier to know when to test and when to plan for the old BMS .  I always used them when I was on clomid.

Cath - that would be lovely if you could drop the book in for me if you are in town this week as I could then read it when I have some time off work next week - I think I have pm'd you my mobile number but let me know if not

Sam - How was your scan today?  Hope it went well.  Sorry to hear about your drugs fiasco too - hope it didn't work out too expensive.

Loui -  so sorry to hear your news too - things were sounding so hopeful.  It's hard to know what to advise as really  the decision will be down to your friend, but I understand your concerns now that her Mum has spoken out, and would definitely not want to wait for her to have another child first if I was in your position.  I'm still on for the dog walk next week (would have to be Thursday or Friday now though) but if you want to meet up for a chat any other time just let me know.

Tricksy - would you mind adding my ET date to the list next time you update it if you get a chance before you go away?  Thanks.

Anyway that's all from me - hi to everyone else - hope you're all OK,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ Sounds like a good day lining wise ect but what a pain in the **** having to go back for the meds!!! 

Well scan went o.k or so i thought..... my lining was 6.4 which i assume is o.k for only 3 days worth of jabs?? BUT had a call back from ISIS tonight to say that i need to up my puregon as my E2 was only 200 and something!! Does this seem very low to u girls?? I mean it was about 140 at my baseline 2 weeks ago! 

Cath~ What was ur E2 at ur first stimm scan again? and lining? Sorry i'm paniking a little now as they couldn't check my left ovary because it was hiding! Julia did say that i had plenty of follies today but now i'm not sure?

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - I think my E2 was around 200 the first scan as well - though I'd only had 2 injections rather than the 3 I think you've had which might be the difference. Glad the womb lining is looking good. My left ovary was hiding as well at that stage. If Julia said you had plenty of follies already then don't worry too much. THey told me as soon as there was anything to worry about. It you are concrned though just call them back and they'll put your mind at rest.

Rachel - what a pain having to go all over the shop to get your meds. Glad you got them though. I'll definitely try to get the book to you, and yes you did pm me your number (don't think I've deleted it but may come back to you if I have). 

Cleo - hope work was ok for you today.

Everyone else ok? Slow day for me. I have felt so exhausted after walks with the dogs the past few days that I have to confess to not taking them today. I've been sat trying to get my books in order so I can file my self assessment. I'm nearly there and am confident that I won't have anything to pay, and hopeful I may get a rebate. Good to have something to keep me busy as when I've stopped it's hit me a few times that I should have been at ISIS or that my curling up on the sofa should be for recovering from ec rather than getting the tax done.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath~   was thinking of u too today when i was there   i'm trying not to panic too much but not doing a very good job of it   Wish i'd of not been as stunned when she told me so that i could of asked her about it. she told me my fsh levels too but it went in one ear and out the other once i'd heard the E2's   Will def be calling them back in the morn if only to put my mind at rest.

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka -     to you hun, i hope you have tested too early and you can get a different result hunny - also thank you for your lovely words about me starting my new job  

Sammoon - please can you remind me what E2 is hun   also i have decided that i think ISIS have a faulty dildo cam - i mean it always seems to be the left ovary hiding when we have our scans - exactly the same thing happened to me, makes me eyes water just remembering them routing around to see it    

Cath - now i know what SA is, self assessment, i thought there seemed to be alot of people going for Semen analysis......derrrrrr me      these next few weeks will be hard on you hunny, take time to look after yourself, you need to greive and allow yourself to do so   

Rachel - my goodness you have had a day of it   im not familiar with the drug to help with ovulation hun so cant help you there, sorry - lets hope everything else in plain sailing after all you went through to get your meds today    

Loui -     to you, sounds like your freind wasnt quite aware of all that ivf entails hun - in saying that, what is her mum's main concern? that she may have problems ttc for herself at a later date? is that likely to be a problem after ivf, and why does she particularly want to get pg this summer?? sorry if im being ditzy but i dont understand, or maybe im just jealous that people can plan when they want to get pg and it just happen, i dont know  

Piepig - you were around posting early this morning  

Cleo - glad you had a nice lunch, i agree, defo no talk about hot hols until we ALL have one booked  

Tricksy - dont really mean the above hun, just its so unfair  

Julia - hope you are ok  

Ladyb14 - where are you?  i hope your only staying away cos your busy and not cos we all expressed our concern for you rapid weight loss - hope your ok  

Shelley - you back from your hols yet?? hope everything went ok hunny  


Liz - hope work is ok hun xx

Lisa - what has dh said about adoption then hun? i can understand if he is frustrated with the lack of response, sorry he is having to wait so long to sort his ankle, remind me did he do it at work?? hes not off work is he??  

Spangle - hope your ok hun, did you dye your hair in the end?  

Well my new job went ok today, the guy im working with is very patient and spent alot of time talking me through stuff, which is good cos im not the sharpest tool in the box   as for dh - well we had a chat last night, divorce was mentioned   which i really dont want and then i made him aware of what he had said and done on friday night and he didnt remember much of it at all, and i believe him, but he has scared me big time all though he is a different man when he hasnt had a drink! im all confused really, dont want to loose him  

Right thats me done, best go wash up  

Lots of love  

Emms xxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Been a bit busy!

em -   for dh an well done for starting your new job  

Cath -   for today it is so sad   and unfair  

tricksey - not long you lucky  

rachel - poor you, hope you rang and told the nurse this, not the point really but could they reimbuse the petrol? Good luck for next week  

Rivka - sorry for the bfn but as the others say there is no af so    I used ov test when I took clomid, never got a reading on or off it though.

Loui - sending you massive    sweetie, although i understand her mothers point about her having her family complete first i think she should have thought about this more first, wiil you go on the donor list anyway, it is worth you having one more go with your own eggs while you wait? Do not really know what to say, just i am sorry that this has happened  

sam - posted on the other thread about your drugs   is it the usual to have follies at baseline, not heard of that before?

Hi to everyone else  

Too tired to do a long post, sorry   did not get back from work till 8pm  

injections going fine, did not dye hair was just worried if on scalp the body absorbs the chemicals and might effect the drugs or stay in the body and effect my lovely eggs I WILL have   

Catch up properly soon


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone,

Sounds like we've all had a biatch of a day today   I started work at 6.30 this morning and got home at 7.45   admittidley via the Sunbed shop for a quick blast and Tesco for a yummy pizza but I am pooped. I really don't know how my dh works those hours everyday, I'm knackered after doing one   I went to 4 clients today   one of them a new one which is a blinking nightmare, I did 4 1/2 hours and had to go without bits finished, I had to do Cropi and get to my last client so I had to go, the guy was really understanding and said that he didn't expect me to get up to date today anyway so that was ok.

I don't feel any less stressed today and I am gutted!! I thought that one the self assesments were done then I could chill a little and start to get excited about our holiday but its not happening, I'm just stressing that I won't get everything done in time   I had a little accident this morning with my underwear draw! I crammed too much into it and it and I couldn't open the draw so I gave it a good yank, the draw flew open and my cup of tea (full huge mug) toppled over ALL over my underwear, every single thing was covered in tea, I was not best pleased to say the least   anyway thats enough of my waffling.........

Cath - good to hear that your sil is ok in Nairobi, I am a little worried as there seems to be so much bad press this week on the tv but when I've looked on the net the incidents are isolated and in Nakuru which is no where near us at all, so its fingers crossed

Rivka - sorry for the bfn hun, fingers crossed you get your bfp soon  

Lisa - what a pain that Steve hasn't heard anything yet. I'm sure that the adoption is just one too many things at the moment and he'll be up for it again when you life has calmed down again

Em - I don't get what you mean.......you didn't mean the above its just not fair?? I hope that you and hubby get things sorted out soon hun  

Cleo - try and stay chilled tomorrow, it will be fine I'm sure, you know where i am if you want to talk 

Shelley - think you must be home today?? hope that you had a great time and you and hubby had a good time  

Spangle - glad the jabs are going well xx

Rachel - what a pain in the pooper that you had to do all of the driving, i hope you complained to the clinic  

Loui - I am so sorry hun that your friend has said this, she really didn't think this through properly did she   

Really sorry guys but thats enough from me tonight, sorry I waffled on about myself again   

Lots of Love to you all, especially the ones who I havn't done personals for   

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning.

Loui - I thought they didn't accept people as egg donors until they had completed their families anyway?  I hope you manage to sort things out.

Em -


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi PiePig - is it just you and me this morning again? BH have said that they are happy for my friend and I to go ahead - and I think that it will make things a bit clearer for her after the counselling session. But, you have got me thinking.... I had better email BH about this and see what they say.

Tricksy - what a day you had yesterday! Sorry that 1 of your clients is a nightmare - but perhaps that will bring you lots of work to sort him out - which will benefit you in the long run because you will get more money from him!?

Em - I'm glad that things went well with your new job. I hope that your DH and you can find some quiet time together without alcohol so that you can realy talk things through and show each other how much you love each other - sounds like you both need some huge hugs ((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))) .

Spangle - I'm glad that your jabs are going well. Like you, I stopped dying my hair during cycles - in fact, I haven't dyed it for about 8 months now because I was worried that the bleach/chemicals etc might get into my blood stream and affect fertility. However, my hairdresser said that modern highlights are safe to use and none should get onto the scalp anyway if applied by a professional! She has a point!

Cath - I try not to look back over my cycles because I then realise that if they had worked I would either be at 20 weeks and really showing or approaching 12 week scans (just like 2 friends are). i can't actually face either of them now (I have had to ask one not to kep updating me on her progress because it makes me too sad). 

Rachel - I'm sorry that you had to go through so much worry to get your drugs.  I'm so pleased that you have a date for your FET next week. Whay happens to the follicle that they are watching? Why is your emby a day 6 blast (they wouldn't let my 2 go beyond day 5 - and I was really unhappy because I thought it was due to the fact that Gidon was at his London practice the next day, so they were not thinking of my needs ). I would love to walk next Thurs/Fri (do you mean this week or next week?) Where is close to you - and *can anyone else come*?

SamOTM - why don't you call ISIS if you are still worried about your follies? You will have to leave a message with the receptionist to get a nurse to call you back, but once they've looked in your notes they'll be able to tell you everything they know 

ReikiLisa, Cath, Cleo and Rivka - how are you both?

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I have missed you out - I didn't mean to.

Well my news now - my friend has said she will still be my donor and so I phoned up Bourn Hall to find out what we do first. Apparently we can't cycle for at least 2-3 months because my friend has only just come off the pill and her day 2 bloods could give false readings if the pill hormones are in her sytem for a few months. This unfortunately means that we can't cycle during Easter as we had originally thought (to fit in with when she has school hols) and because of this we will have to wait until Jun/Jul when the summer hols start. So, it is going to be 6 months from now. However, I am going to phone them back again because this info was conveyed by a different nurse to the one I originally told - who didn't mention anything about having to wait for 3 months....nothing is ever easy.

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - Cleo posted to you no more talk about hols from you please and i agreed with her in my post, then put in your post underneath i didnt really mean it, you can talk about your hot hol, its not fair cos im not going anywhere, does that make sense now hun?! sorry if i didnt make myself clear   as for your under wear draw, oops   hope you put everything in the wash hun, especially if its white - i spilt tea all over some white socks and moped it up with the first thing that came to hand, a blue bath towel and i didnt wash it quick enough and it never came out   hope you have more luck - and hope you have a less stressful day today, just think in a few days time you will be nicely chilled and not thinking about your clients etc - who is looking after Cropi for you??  

Loui - wow your freind has had a quick turn around if she is now going to help you out, she really is an amazing freind to do this hun, i know it seems a long time away, but once you get the ball rolling i dont think it will seem that long, it just feels it at the moment     

Piepig - how are you hun?? x

Spangle - i think your probably wise, its not so bad if you have high lights or low lights cos they dont actually touch the scalp but an all over color off the shelf i wouldnt advice, if you really wanted to have a color though alot of salons now use products made from plants so they are less hazordous - im sure you still look lovely with or without ya color   thinking of you x

Rivka -  

Lots all folks, soz
Byeeeeeee
Em


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. 

Loui - I might be able to come walkies next Thurs (7th) but it would depend what time as I've arranged to do start easing myself back into work that day. I'm only doing a short day to catch up a bit and get my head in work mode so I may be able to join you as well. Honey and Daisy would love it. 

I don't normally look back at where I would have been with my cycles - it's just difficult not to think of it at the moment as not only is it very fresh in my mind but the drugs are still in my system so I still feel pretty rubbish. I also called the clinic to ask if they could pop a cheque in the post for my refund as I could do with it now rather than in a week or two.

Fab news that your friend is still ok to go ahead with the egg share. 

Em - You ok? Had a very big chuckle at the thought of everyone having to get sperm analysis done by Thursdays deadline though I'd have been as confused if I didn't do the blinking thing myself. 

Debs - how are you? Are you pretty much recovered from the lap now? It can't be long till you go snowboarding. Sounds good fun. I'd end up going down the slopes on my bum though as I don't think I'd be very good  

Rivka - how are you doing? Sorry I didn't text you back yet. I've been all over the place the last few days and any time I'm with it I've been trying to get ahead with chocolate and my books.

Hello everyone else. 

Was really frustrated last night with the SA. I went to log in to start putting the figures in and my password and log in weren't accepted. I sent the message to reset - which took 2 mins last time I had to do it - but didn't get the new one till this morning so I couldn't crack on any more. Have too much to do this morning to start again now so will try this evening when dh has gone to the football. On the plus side my spend is only just over my earnings so I shouldn't owe them anything and also didn't make a big loss.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Well my news tonight is that I am more annoyed with my clinic  - I kept trying to think in my head last night why my ET date is next Wednesday when I ovulate tomorrow as it just seemed too late even for a day 6 blastocyst and called the embryologist to query what the Consultant had said and they rang me back to say I was right and now my ET date is next Tuesday not next Wednesday.  It was lucky that I checked as I am not sure when they would have realised this otherwise (too late probably) but am glad I have sorted it out and now feel a bit less stressed as I understand what is happening.  Anyway otherwise have had an OK day.

Lisa - thanks for your message - have pm'd you back.

Em - glad your new job has started off well and also that you and DH are talking again - I so hope you sort things out but am here if you want a chat or to pm me  .

Sam - glad the scan went OK - when is your next one?

Cath - did you say you would be up for the dog walk? if so you could always give me the book then - it would be good to meet you properly.

Spangle - glad the injections are going well.  

Spangle/Tricksy In answer to your question no I didn't go back to the nurse yesterday- she has actually been really lovely to me in the past and I think she just didn't realise it would be so difficult but the clinic knew I had a problem afterwards getting the drug in Colchester because I rang back to see if I could take it a day later instead (they said 'no') so I don't think they will be giving anyone else the same advice.  More annoyed with the doctor rather than the nurse as you can see above but hopefully it is just blip as they have been really good in the past and this is the first time I have any problems.  Hope you are OK.

Tricksy - sorry you are feeling stressed but hopefully once you get on that plane you can leave all your worries behind (and it is good that all the problems are not where you are going).

Loui - Hope you get some definite advice from the nurse tomorrow - but as in my case above I think you are right to query things as quite often they do get things wrong.  In reply to your questions we are going for some BMS tonight   as I am just hoping the natural folly I have left may add to my one chance of triplets if both my frosties survive the thaw but know that is thinking positive to the extreme!!  The clinic I go to made a decision only to freeze embies that get to blastocyst stage to give the FET's a better chance of working. On my first IVF I had only one day 6 blast survive in my whole fresh cycle, but on my 2nd cycle I had 2 embies transferred on day 3 and they carried on cultivating the 5 I had left - by day 5 I had 3 left which had not got to blastocyst stage but were still dividing and because of what had happened before they carried on cultivating them another day and then two made it.  I don't know why they don't didn't do this for you at the ISIS but I think it would have reassured you to know that your eggs had made it to blastocyst or not - maybe you should ask them as I know it's not just my clinic which does this, but I suppose they may just say that in your case by day 5 they already had the decision made as to which your two best embies were so they had nothing to gain by not transferring them on day 5.

In regards to the dog walk I saw Lisa last night and she might be up for joining us next week if we go on Thursday as it is her day off - as this is good for Cath does this sound OK to you?  Any time after 10 am is good for me (how do things fit in with your work Cath)- you just name the location and hopefully some of the others can join us.

Rivka - how are you?

LadyB - I agree with Emma and hope you are not posting because of our advice about your weight loss - we are all here to support you whatever and were just worried for you.

Anyway that's all from me - hi to anyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx
Anyway


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - I could do something like 10 or shortly after but would have to dash at lunchtime. My boss (who works at East Midlands) has ok'd me doing a short day next Thurs and the guy I'll be working with usually does latesso I should be ok getting there at one or two.

Glad you've got the et day sorted. WHat a palaver.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

How are we all doing?

Rachel - Wot a pain your clinic getting the date wrong   I know when we were talking you said that you thought it should be the Tuesday,  you shouldn't have to check should you   How did you sleep last night?  I'm sending you loads of positives    

Loui - Glad to hear your friend is ok now with the egg donation its a shame you've got to wait for 6 months but you know how quick the time flies by,  what is she going to do now about trying for her 2nd child is she putting this on hold until she donates her egg?  sorry you might have said 

Cath - Glad you've managed to sort out your SA,  Hope Ipswich win tonight..........DH could do with cheering up! 

Tricksy - Hows you? God that was a long day for you on Monday hope there getting easier! Are you less stressed and getting into holiday mode yet     

Em - Glad the new job is going well.....Well done you! Yes DH did his ankle in at work and he was off for nearly 5 months with it last year he is back at work but its not right were just really annoyed that they discharged him and he was told it was ok Sorry things are so bad with DH     Hope you get it all sorted out hun.......you know where i am if you need me 

Spangle - Hows your jabs going?

Sam M - How did things go with your blood test results - Did you get answers from Isis?

Rivka - Hows things hun?  Hope your ok - Big hugs flying there way to you 

Anyway thats all from me folks,  sorry i've got no more time for personals 
lots of love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all. Sorry I have not been on for a while. I need a day or two to read all the posts!

Hope everyone is okay. I will get on tomorrow night and catch up with you all.

Take care, love Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's the list, I am sure there are more dates that need to be added? No personals from me tonight I'm pooped and just finished having my nails done, my best friend does them and we tend to talk too much!!!



1st Feb - Tricksy & Tricksyschubbyhubby off to Kenya for 3 weeks









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due







 









5th Feb - Rachel FET









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay








Debs going Snow boarding









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









2nd March - Em on her Flying without Fear Course









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









 16th Mar - Our meet up 









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due







 









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









19th April - Em sponsored swim for Marie Curie Cancer Care









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well, I can't really keep up with where people are but I am reading. Faith has a cold and is finding sleep hard. Work is alright for me as much as work is. DH is an insurance broker and has had a claim which is not covered so is having to see a solicitor to see where he stands, He could go bankrupt if he looses as the claim is for £300,000+ so we are both very stressed about it at the mo. This also stops us buying a house as we are not sure if he went bankrupt would they take that to!!

Sorry for the me post.

Tricksy have a fab holiday!!

Take care 
Liz xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Cathie -   it takes time to get over such a disappointment, so take it gently. You know where I am. Glad SA is going well.

Liz - your hubby's claim sounds so stressful   hope the solicitor ahs good advice. And that Faith gets better soon.

Tricksy - what a day you had!! Hope the holiday will soon make up for it all.

Em - well done on starting your new job so well (everyone needs to be told when it's new, so don't feel  !). Hope you and hubby sort things out  

Loui - lots of   with the egg share plan, looks like your friend is very keen to help. Yes, it's a pain things always take so long.

Rachel - that's really not on with your clinic mixing up dates   It also happened to me once I remember. Well done for spotting it, and  

Spangle - hope jabs are going all right.

Lisa - take care! Hope tings are okay in general, must be hard for you to be in a limbo. Hopefully when DH's health is sorted it'll be easier for you to start coping again for the adoption question. It's so unfair that so many things are hard for you now  

I test again this morning, which is my 31doc. Still clear bfn. So this is it then. Now waiting for AF (should be here any day now I hope), so that I can start another clomid cycle. I tried to use ov kits before but never got any results on them, so lost patience... We'll just have to try a smuch as we can next cycle and pray for the best.

Take care,

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz - that must be such a dreadful worry for you both   I'll be keeping everything crossed that dh isn't liable and you can still buy your home.

Rivka -   sorry it's still a bfn for you. Are you working today or from home? I meant to ask how your teaching is going?

Tricksy - only 2 days to go now, you lucky thing. I love the swimming smilie for Ems sponsored swim. 

Lisa - shame Ipswich weren't able to win last night to cheer the dh's up but at least they didn't lose. Will be great if you join us for a walk next week.

Sam - hope todays scan has gone/goes ok and your bloods are rising nicely.

Hello everyone else. Must go and get dressed in a mo. I started finishing my tax return this morning and am just waiting for it to go through now. Am v pleased as the rebate is twice what I had hoped for so I can help to pay the overdraft off as well as the credit card now.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well scan today went a lot better than mondays..... after 5 stimm jabs i now have 13 follies and a few little ones that may progress too. Again gotta wait and see what my E2 level is later but all being well it would of doubled  I have my nxt scan on friday so just a waiting game now! 
Oh and my lining was 9mm

Liz~ Sorry to hear u have this worry   really hope that it goes in DH's favour sweetie and u get to buy the house   

Cath~ Well as above everything went a lot better today than mon..... still gotta wait on the bloods but we'll see    

Sam xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello im back what a fantastic time we had im very brown very relaxed and very tied such a time difference need to get adjusted .it was fab and i highly recomend the maldives done lots of sunbathing ,snokling (which was amazing) eat loads to scared to weigh myself,just was not ready to come home,missed kia so much.im really tied so will post properly later.

cath,im so sorry hunny


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening!

Got my letter through today.  they are still considering us for egg share.  Have to make an appointment for a review consultation, counselling for the egg share and egg share tests.  Gonna ring later this week and see when they can fit us in, but hopefully before I'm of on holiday.

went to see sweeney todd on monday - its brilliant i definately recommend it.

Shelley - welcome back, your holiday sounds fantastic - I'm soooo jealous!!

Sam - great news on the scan, not long to go now.

Rivka - sorry about the BFN

Liz - hope Faith gets over her cold soon.  fingers crossed for DH as well with his claim, hopefully it'll go in your favour and you won't have to worry anymore

Cath - great news about the rebate.  How you feeling now (stupid question really).

Tricksy - love the new icons on the dates list!  Are you starting to pack yet??  My mum and dads holiday to kenya was cancelled the day before they were supposed to go, they have now booked to go to st lucia in march instead.

Rachel - how on earth did they get the dates wrong??  its a good job you're on the ball and noticed so it could be sorted out.  Just shows it pays to check everything yourself eh.

Any news from preggysam anyone??

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

WElcome back Shelley. Really glad you had a good time and v jealous of you coming back nice and brown.

Debs - fab news about the egg share. Good luck with getting an early appt with BH so you can start soon.

I'm ok (ish) thanks. As you'd expect really. 

Tricksy - in case I don't get on again before you go away - have a fab time in Kenya. Hope you and dh are able to really chill and have some fun.

Getting a bit hacked off with ISIS today. My letter about the refund we were owed turned up within 24 hours of everything being cancelled. However, having asked on Monday for it to be sent as a cheque rather than kept on account for us, nothing. If it's not here by the time we get back from Derbyshire I'll be on the phone complaining. We're also questioning a few other things about the tx - why we didn't go straight for the flare protocol, why we weren't given the top dose of menopur from the off or even from the first time it looked a bit iffy given they know I don't respond well. It may be that we look at other clinics before deciding what to do next. Plenty of time for that though and we haven't made a follow up appt yet so still need to see how that goes. Sorry I'm rambling a bit here.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

hello ladies

really sorry so tired will not do personals.

shelley - very jealous sound fab - how long did you go for seems to have gone so quick!

just wondered if you would mind doing an af dance for me as day 9 today and still no sign of AF!

OMG Jeremy Beadle has died!

LOL


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

There you go Spangle.

Can' believe about Jeremy Beadle.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well i've got to wednesday nigh and i feel preety calm and stress free!! one more day then 3 days off! We go to ISIS on friday at 3pm to go over drugs etc. AF due on Monday although hoping she will arrive earlier so i can start taking the pill and just get on with it. So an AF dance for me too please!!

CathB -    They really should send your check straight to you. i don't blame you for thinking about another clinic hun.

Shelley - so glad you're back and had a fab time, but very jealous you're so brown!!! 

Tricksy - not long now!! Its going to be freezing here, hard to beleive that you will be sitting somewhere in a bikini!

Spangle -  AR dance just for you!!               

Rivka - sorry about BFN hun  

Sammoon - great news on the follies hun    

love to everyone else.

Take care and i'll catch up on friday when i have more time. keep warm everyone!!
Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

My mum mentioned Jeremy Beadle dying to me, she said he died of pnemonia??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi ladies - yes Jeremey Beadle died of pneumonia, he was only 59   very sad indeed  

Cleo/Spangle -              AF dance for you both

Cath - im so not impressed with the way ISIS have/are treating you  hun, im not surprised you want to know why they didnt start you on the flare protocol, it doesnt make any sense at all, i hope you get some answers soon hunny, thinking of you    

Shell - you sound like you had a fab holiday hun, hope things are really ok?  

Julia -   

Tricksy - i hope you have a wonderful holiday hunny, will be thinking of you  


Well im  watching Mel Gibson waxing his legs in What Women Want     hilarous - gotta see the rest of it, hi to everyone else
Em x


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

SamM - such good news on your scan. Grow follies grow  

Cath - don't blame you for feeling let down by ISIS  . Hope your break in Derbyshire helps you both to relax and have some quality time together, then you'll be more in a state to think about where you're going. I was sneakily writing at work today, which is why my spelling failed   Teaching is going v well, it's just an hour a week so I fit it in which making up the extra hour or so. We need to get together when you're back from your break!

Spangle - can't do a dance because the icons don't work on the laptop, sorry ... But sending you a huge "come quick"   for AF to arrive

Sorry can't do much personals. I am in a state, for some reason I remembered tonight - but physically remembered - my last m/c. It's the violent feeling of it (the 3 before were missed m/c), I keep picturing in my mind how I ran to the loo and this mass fell in and this was my baby that I saw having healthy heartbeat that same day. Sorry probablt tmi but I just can't get over it. It sometimes comes back to me and it's like I'm again in shock. Told DH and now he's also upset because he's remembering all this, so he's 'gone to his cave' to listen to techno. Don't blame him. Feel so sorry for myself and for him. 

Please excuse me for this outburst. Thanks for listening.

Rivka x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Awww Rivka - big hugs   i wish i could offer yu a real shoulder to cry on right now.

Cath   sorry what happened. I was going to PM you but ive had too much going on.

Sorryi have been quiet everyone. Just not copying with this pressure of weight loss. I got so down about it, ive bassically slept and eate and started drinking (even though i was tee total...) Its getting me down all of this and DH is just carrying on as normal...

Man this fertility stuff SUCKS


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hows everyone......Its my day off today........WooooooooHoooooooooooooooo!!!  Its so blinkiing cold though  
I was out last night i met my bezzy mate for a drink and we had a right old laugh........just what i needed!!  

Rivka - I'm so sorry sweetie    It must be awful for you   You've got my number if you want to talk honey i just wish there was more i could do  Are you back on the clomid this month?  Are you still having acupuncture?  

Cath - Don't blame you for feeling hacked off with it hun - Did they say they will give you a full refund? You know what you need don't you............A short break in Derbyshire   Hope you have a lovely time and you and Matt can just relax and chill out.  Shame about the footie hey......Steve was a bit shocked that the goalkeepers going   

Shelley - Welcome back to freezing England    Glad you had a great time - Hows things did you get everything sorted?

Tricksey -  I don't know what was up with my computer when i texted you,  Everytime i logged on to this site it came up with a name (that i couldn't pronounce) has hacked into the Fertility Friends Site..........very odd then i tried it 30 mins later and it was ok.  How did your hair appointment go?  So the nails are done......the hairs done......looks like your ready to go!!!     Have a great holiday hunney you and Si deserve it 

Rachel - How are you? Any news?  I'm not sure if i can do the walk yet it depends how my back is really it is really iffy today.

Cleo - Good luck for Friday you must be feeling better now that you are cycling again - I know it always helped me to be actively doing something.  Glad your not letting the stress get to you.

Sam M - Great news on the scan - Thinking of you   

Emm - Hows things with you?  Hows the new job?

Julia - Hi ya

Piepig - Thats great news about the egg share - Hope you get your appointment before your holiday.

Liz - So so sorry you have got all this worry with Dh's work at the moment you must be out of your mind with worry,  I hope you can get this sorted out honey 

Spangle - Hows the d/regging going?  Is that whats causing the tiredness or just working hard?

Well i hope i've got everyone,  I'm off to see Sweeney Todd later i'll let you all know what its like

Take care everyone
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Ladyb - please don't feel pressured by the weight loss - what you have achieved to get this far in the infertility game should far outweigh the pressures thaty you feel. I think that may be you should see the counsellor that ISIS offer (free for the first appointment - he is around on the 8th Feb - DH and I are seeing him then), or perhaps you should book an appointment with your doctor? They could help you come up with some really achievable goals for weight loss, that you could reach a step at a time. Please don't choose the drink - it will not help your body, and certainly will not boost your fertility - if anything it could cause your fertility to dip in the weeks before your transfer. Please, please, please go to your doctor - they are there to help you, not judge you. But above all, please stay in contact with us all - we can all help you through this if you let us  .

Rivka - I cannot even begin to know what you are going through with remembering your miscarriage - it sounds absolutely dreadful, and perhaps what you are experiencing is post-traumatic stress. I have a friend that saw all four of her babies after she miscarried them (2 were twins) and each time she felt as if her world had collapsed around her. However, DH and her had lots of tests (was diagnosed with something very rare that could not be treated), carried on life as normal and then went on to have a beautiful boy 18 months ago and is 12 weeks pregnant with her second. So, please stay strong and take time to grieve.  

Cleo - good luck at ISIS on Fri. What with the pill be helping you to do on this cycle?

Chelley - I'm glad that you had a tan-tastic holiday!!!

PiePig - that's wonderful news that you will be an egg-sharer - it means so much to a lady like me that will be using donor eggs in the future.  

Cath - you have every right to be angry with ISIS. I too had to pay up-front and then it took two phonecalls to get someone to write me a cheque for the money back. I think you should call them before you go away, just to check that the accountant has been informed that he has to give you a cheque - (he hadn't with me at first, hence the delay). Also, like you, on my first cycle I was a poor responder. At my review I made sure (after he recommended it) that Gidon had written in my notes that I was to be given 3 times as many stimms in my next cycle as before, so that the nurse could see it clearly written down when she wrote out the next protocol, and I truly believe that this high dose at the very start of the next cycle of stimms enabled me to produce 12 mature eggs, not 3 like the first cycle. I even checked that the protocol stated the higher dose. I think you have grounds to complain - and if you are not satisfied with the responses that they give you at the review, you have grounds to ask for money off your next cycle, if not a free go for such poor treatment. Go girl! And good luck 

Rivka - sorry to hear your news. I am going to try the ovulation kits now until our next cycle on the very small off-chance that we have a miracle baby. Good luck for all the BMS!

SamOTM - you are going great girl! 13 follies is a great number and your lining is definately growing quickly too! Good luck for tomorrow.

Spangle - how many jabs have you had now? Where are you at in your cycle?

Rachel - that's not on your clinic getting the dates wrong. Well done you for spotting their mistake . I will be thinking of you.

Liz - I really hope that the solicitor can sort things out for your DH - the position that he is in sounds awful  

Tricksy - I love the icons too! Good luck in Kenya - is there anyway that you can send us a virtual postcard?!!! Actually no, don't do that, 'cos you shouldn't be thinking of us on holiday. Just relax, do nothing except enjoy each other's company and have lots of BMS too!!!  

Reikilisa - how are you?

Love,

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie as I still have the kitchen and my sisters bedroom to finish cleaning before we leave in an hour! And pack too.....

Rivka -     I'll be in touch soon as I agree it would be great to meet up soon.

Laura- Gidon would be the first to tell you not to worry about weight loss if he felt your target was making you ill/stressed/turn to drink. Why don't you call them and explain what's been going on so they can give you some realistic advice. 

Lisa - I hope your back is better enough to come with us next week. I found walking really helps ease mine as it builds up the muscles and flexibility around my weak spot (unless it was shopping in New York that did it.... maybe you should tell dh that you need to try that!) but I know your back injury is different so may not work for you. 

As for refund, the cancelled cycle fee is£500 so we get all our money less that (and of course we've already paid for the drugs) back. It will come in very handy if it ever arrives. 

Liz - hope you dh had some better news yesterday.

Right - really behind now so best get on. Have a good weekend.Tricksy as lisa said, hair, nails, bikinis - all set! Have a fab time.

Cathie x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath~ Just a quickie to say thqat i hope ISIS get their butt's into gear for you sweetie     and i hope u have a fab break


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I've sneaked on at work as I am going to be manic this evening and may not be able to get back on before we go away.

Cath - Have a fab weekend hun, I am so sorry you've had such a crap time, its just not fair. I hope that you get your refund soon and you can get something sorted out your next cycle. I totally agree that they should of refunded you in full, especially as the flare protocol was mentioned last time  

Rivka -    big hugs to you hun, sounds like your having a tough time at the moment, these images our minds store sometimes are just so bad that they almost hide and when we are at our most vunerable they come and smack us in the face. Take care hun xxxx

Laura - I am really worried about you hun, I've said to you before that I think that you should have councelling before treatment and I REALLY DO think that you should have some prior to starting treatment. If you feel you need to talk for goodness sake talk to us. Drinking is NOT the way to go and it will lessen your chances of falling pregnant, as will yoyo dieting. Please please think long and hard before you start your treatment, you must be mentally, physically and emotionally ready, and if I'm honest, I don't think you are, sorry  

Lisa - I reckon your just crazy      everything was fine for me last night!!! Sorry I didn't ring you last night, my hair took longer than expected........probably not helped by our gassing!! Yep nails are done, hair is done and in the morning I'm getting waxed, I'm going to a new lady and I am going to be brave and have my bikini done, last time I had it done though I wanted to punch the girl in the head it hurt so much!!! fingers crossed its not as bad tomorrow  

Loui - have you decided when you are going to start again, and are you going to do egg sharing? How is your little doggy?? 

PreggySam - Not long now hun, I really hope you pop soon!! don't forget to let me know, my phone is ready for the news, whatever time of day or night!!! I'll then wake everyone else up with it   

SamM - Woohoo 13 follies, that is great, you must be very pleased. I've got everything crossed for you    

Liz - How are things? I really and truly hope that you get things sorted, what a worry for you and hubby, big hugs hun   

Julia - Your quiet   are you ok?? hopefully just busy xxx 

Cleo - Good for you girl, you have reached Thursday and your still chilled, thats great. I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow, text me and let me know how you get on. We'll be thinking of you xxx 

Em - How are things with you and Tom now? I hope it better now. Is the new job ok?  

Spangle - Well did the dancing help?? has af turned up yet    if not fingers crossed its here soon for you

Debs - Woohoo for your great news from Bourne Hall, you must be so pleased. When are you planning on starting treatment?? 

Rachel - I've got everything crossed for you for Tuesday for your transfer, take care and rest up xxx  

Shelley - Have you come back down to earth yet?? its great to hear that you had a good time, you deserved it so much   

I think that that is all of the personals?? I have been doing this for ages and I'm meant to be working!! 

I am finishing work at 2.30 so I can fly into town and take some of the office shoes back, pick up a shirt for Si and get some jewellery cleaner. Then its down to Cropi to wrap her up tight ready for the winds tonight, then home to grab Amber and take her to my Mums, do some work on our company accounts, pick up Si and take him back to Mums for some dinner, then we can go home (probably about 9) and get packing. Everything is ready, I got up with Simon at 5am this morning and started doing the ironing that was left, its just a case of putting it in the cases and falling into bed!! In the morning I've got to go and say goodbye to Cropi, get my bits waxed and we are hoping to leave around 1 for a slow drive to the airport, being a friday you can never tell how that blinking M25 is going to be.

IF I don't get back on before I go, take care everyone, text me with any gossip!!!! 

Lots of love to you all 

Tricksy & TricksysChubbyHubby xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Forgot to say that I have signed up for the Race for Life to raise money for Cancer Research. If you would like to sponsor me then don't hold back!!! You can do it online at:

http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny

Thanks guys xxx

and yes you are the first to see the page, thats why there are no sponsors yet!!

Fertility friends does not endorse this link bla bla bla bla whatever!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey - have a fab holiday hun!!! very jelous but you so deserve it.Will text wih any news from me and maybe just to say hi while you're away. Don't feel you have to taxt back as i know it will cos you but not me.

Loui - i'm down regulating with the pill hun, its supposed to get a better response  

Laura  

back laters, trying to sort dinner and get dh to light a fire as the heating is just not cutting it!!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sorry I have been missing for so long. There is so much going on, every time I thought of posting I spent all the time catching up.

Here goes ...

Tricksy, hope you have a fabulous time on holiday. You deserve the break, and remember if you ever need anyone to carry those lovely pink cases, let me know   Seriously though, don't give us all another thought, back here in the ******* rain. Hope to see you well and relaxed when you return.

Emma, I am fine thanks hun. Hope you are okay. Well done on taking the new job, I am sure it will do you the world of good once you get to know what you are doing. Hope you and DH are getting on okay now.

Piepig, fab news about the egg sharing. I bet you can't wait to get going now. Have a fantastic holiday and don't break a leg! Looking forward to seeing the pics of you snowboarding on ******** when you return.

Laura, glad to see you back on here, but sorry you are feeling so ****** off about things at the moment. If you lose weight gradually then it is more likely to stay off (well, this is my excuse!). Keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on.

Liz, big big hugs to you and your hubby. It must be a very worrying time for you at the moment. I hope all goes well for him. How is the lovely Faith? Is she on the move now? She will soon be keeping you on your toes!

Rivka, I was so sorry to read of your BFN. I think the miscarriage was the scariest thing that ever happened to me, so can understand where you are coming from when you remember the trauma of miscarriage. Take care of each other, and try and be positive about the future, and hopefully the past will not repeat itself in that way.

Lisa, thanks for your messages, I will get back to you, honestly! Well done on starting up the therapies again. I am sure that helping others would be such a fantastic thing to be able to do. I hope your back is not too bad at the moment either. Sorry to hear about your poor hubby's foot. No disco dancing for him in the near future then  

PreggySam, I hope all is well with you. Let us know when you get some news. 

Rachel, how are you feeling? I have everything crossed for you for next week. 

Cath, you have probably left, but just wanted to say I hope you have a fabulous break with your DH and your dogs. If I were you I would need some pretty good reasons from Isis for them not doing the protocol that they said they were going to do. Personally, I found their standard of care not that great. The fact that we were switched consultants half way through was bad enough, but it would have been nice for someone to write and tell us about it or explain it when we were at Isis as to why the consultant changed. Also I think they are very quick to take your money but not too quick to give it back. I would not fault the care received by the nursing staff and consultant but I think they could brush up on their overall standard of care. Only my opinion, so don't shout at me everyone!!

SamM - well done on the 13 follies! I will be thinking about you tomorrow, good luck!!

Shelley, I bet you are freezing!! Glad you had a good holiday. I hope you feel nice and relaxed and refreshed. I have been bad this week - did not go to WW and have been pigging out since Sunday. I hope to get back on track soon.

Louie - I hope you get things sorted with your friend. She sounds like an amazing person to be doing that for you. I can understand why her mum is concerned though, but hopefully things will sort themselves out.  

As usual, I am sure I have missed some people out - sorry if I have. 

Sorry I have been absent. I watched Prof Winston on the TV today who said that if you lose 1 to 2 points off your body mass, then you have a 20% more chance of fertility, as weight is so important. I really must get back on my diet!

Hope you are all well.

Speak to you soon.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just thought I would share this with you all, hope nobody gets offended ......   

The Smiths were unable to conceive children and decided to use a surrogate father to start their family. On the day the proxy father was to arrive, Mr. Smith kissed his wife goodbye and said, "Well, I'm off now. The man should be here soon." Half an hour later, just by chance, a door-to-door baby photographer happened to ring the doorbell, hoping to make a sale.. "Good morning, Ma'am", he said, "I've come to..." "Oh, no need to explain," Mrs. Smith cut in, embarrassed, "I've been expecting you." "Have you really?" said the photographer. "Well, that's good. Did you know babies are my specialty?" "Well that's what my husband and I had hoped. Please come in and have a seat".

After a moment she asked, blushing, "Well, where do we start?" "Leave everything to me. I usually try two in the bathtub, one on the couch, and perhaps a couple on the bed. And sometimes the living room floor is fun. You can really spread out there." "Bathtub, living room floor? No wonder it didn't work out for Harry and me!" "Well, Ma'am, none of us can guarantee a good one every time. But if we try several different positions and I shoot from six or seven angles, I'm sure you'll be pleased with the results." "My, that's a lot!", gasped Mrs. Smith. "Ma'am, in my line of work a man has to take his time. I'd love to be In and out in five minutes, but I'm sure you'd be disappointed with that." "Don't I know it," said Mrs. Smith quietly.

The photographer opened his briefcase and pulled out a portfolio of his baby pictures. "This was done on the top of a bus," he said. 
"Oh, my God!" Mrs. Smith exclaimed, grasping at her throat. "And these twins turned out exceptionally well - when you consider their mother was so difficult to work with." "She was difficult?" asked Mrs. Smith. "Yes, I'm afraid so. I finally had to take her to the park to get the job done right. People were crowding around four and five deep to get a good look" "Four and five deep?" said Mrs. Smith, her eyes wide with amazement. "Yes", the photographer replied. "And for more than three hours, too. The mother was constantly squealing and yelling - I could hardly concentrate, and when darkness approached I had to rush my shots. Finally, when the squirrels began nibbling on my equipment, I just had to pack it all in." Mrs. Smith leaned forward. "Do you mean they actually chewed on your, uh...equipment?" "It's true, Ma'am, yes.. Well, if you're ready, I'll set-up my tripod and we can get to work right away." "Tripod?" 
"Oh yes, Ma'am. I need to use a tripod to rest my Canon on. It's much too big to be held in the hand very long." Mrs. Smith fainted.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

no offense taken here..... v good


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooops, got that wrong before, just been watching it again and Prof Winston said if you lose 2 to 3 points off your BMI then you will double your fertility, and also overweight people having IVF have half the chance of it being successful than those not overweight. I wish Isis had talked about this with us - it was the previous consultant and I think Gidon does talk about this now.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello 

Just wanted to wish Tricksey a FAB holiday hope you both have a lovely lovely time, you both deserve the break.

Also were you able to give the tips on the gestone jabs? Do not worry of you do not have the time.

Enjoy!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all OK!

xxxxx

PS no sign of AF not a sausage were the hell is it!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Made our appointment.  cos of all we have to do they could only fit us in on feb 25th, bit of a longer wait than i'd hoped but at least its a date to work towards.  SA for John, blood tests including genetic blood tests for me, counselling and review consultation.  gonna be a long afternoon!  then apparantly we have to wait 3 month to have HIV test repeated (so i've been told elsewhere not officially yet), then I should get matched and start asap after that (assuming all tests are OK).  Did feel a bit sad when i realised it'll be summer before we start but hey ho, we'll get there.

have a great holiday tricksy!!

xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia -       that is hilarious!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All  

Just a quickie from me, we have just finished packing and I think that we are almost ready   

Thanks for all of your good wishes, I'll think of you all while I'm laying around the pool trying to stay cool    

Gestone jabs - use an icepack to freeze your butt where you are going to have the jab, leave it on for 3-4 minutes. While your doing that put the vial of Gestone in your mouth to warm it up, don't bite it!!!! I used a pink needle to draw the Gestone up and changed it for a green one to inject (40mm) When you bum feels numb lay on the bed and keep relaxed. If you start to feel tense clench your fists and grit your teeth (by this time you have of course taken to vial out of your gob!!) but don't panic, it won't hurt. Try and stay as relaxed as possible. Get your hubby to put the needle in with a confident motion, that doesn't mean whack it in!! Inject it reasonably slowly, but not really slowly. Have a warm wheat bag/hot water bottle ready and when the injection is finished rub your butt fairly hard with it to disperse the jab. Alternate your butt cheeks and try not to inject close to a previous injection site. Just don't panic over the size of the needle, it looks a lot worse than it is. Good luck!! 

OK I've really gotta go, my ipod needs some more Westlife on it!!

Love ya all and I'll try and nip on tomorrow before I go, Good luck to everyone, I'm thinking of you all. 

Tricksy xxx 

ps don't worry about texting me, I will reply, I don't pay for my phone bills my company does    Good job really as they are normally about £150 a month


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Message from TricksysChubbyHubby to Lisa's Steve!...........sorry I havn't been in touch but everything has been more than a bit mental recently. Hope that your foot gets sorted and at least won't stop you having a beer or two when we go out for a meal upon our return. I'll get my biatch to sort it out with yours


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Tricksy - have a fab holiday! You both deserve it and I'm so glad you're going to a place you love. Your gestone instructions sound really complicated but I hope I will need it  

Cathie - hope you're having a lovely break with DH and the dogs, good to charge your batteries.

Debs - I know it's hard to wait until the summer but think about that you now have a plan, and also you're going to help another family which is so good of you  

Spangle - Hope AF comes soon!! It's a pain when it always comes when unwanted and never when we wait. Yuk.

Cleo - have you already started d/regging or just the pill? Sorry you may have said but I got confused ....

Julia - this is sooooo funny! I just laughted my head off, then read it out to DH. 

SamM - such brill result, 13 follies. Grow follies grow  

Shelley - so glad you had a good holiday, hope it's not too much of a shock to retun to freezing blighty.

Rachel - how are you hun? And hope your sister and MIL ae okay too.

Laura - I agree with the others that you should always talk to us, everyone here is so warm and supportive. I understand you are keen to lose weight but take it easy. And try to resist drink, it makes up put on weight and makes fertility worse, so a losser all round. Take care  

Em - how's your first week in the new job? Hope you and DH are talking to each other now.

Thanks everyone for being so supportive about last night. Sorry I dropped those horrid images on you, and it's lovely that you understand. I think it was also a hormonal thing - because AF arrived this morning. So here's to a new cycle of clomid, taking the first pills tomorrow morning. I so much hope it works this time.

Night night

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - I so hope that it works for you this next time too 

PiePig - it looks like we will be cycling at BH at the same time (me with my friend of course). I had no idea that it would take 3 months for the HIV test. The nurse on the phone said to me that all the genetics/HIV, hep a, b test results should come back within a month (so hopefully this is more the case) but we too are looking at a Jun/Jul cycle. 

Loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

well all went o.k the nurse said all fine for day 8 so     I now have 20 follies, 12 on right and 8 on left... although she said it's unlikely we'll get eggs out of all of these as some r still quite small but my biggest is now12mm so up 2 from wed.... had my bloods done again and will find out results later if needs be.... oh my bloods from wed came back at just over 600 so a nice improvement on the 200 b4! 
gotta dash as off out but will be back later  

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all, 

  how cold!!!

Just got back from ISIS. I will be starting the pill from day one, this will be what i down reg on. Take it for 3 weeks have a bleed then baseline scan. Start stimming on Gonal F and they'll give me something to stop me ovulating when my lead follie gets to 14mm (i'll then have to take it everyday to ec). After ec i'll be on gestone.

If my af comes on 4th feb as expected then i will be likely to have ec on 14th march, if its late then i won't have ec til 18th april    Cos of easter.

Please, please do an af dance for me.... i can feel she's on the way and i started spotted a few days ago so i know she's coming but i want her to come earlier rather than later!!!

Going to go off and look for cheap drugs now....the ivf variety    

be back laters

Sammoon - fab news on scan hun.

Love Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sammoon and spangle - i know you have bothe shopped around for your drugs. Do you mind letting me know where you went, how much it was and how long it took them to deliver them??

Ta, i've just been on he cheap drugs thread but its a bit of a minefield!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

There you go cleo sweetie   Can i reccomend Fazzelys in tamworth as their prices are fab!! If you need the number just pm me  I worked out that when this TX works my due date will be halloween!!! 31st oct!!!  
Just saw ur post..... ISIS faxed over another prescription to fazeleys for me yesterday as i needed some more puregon and it arrived today so very quick!!! I have all the prices downstairs which i will get for u in a bit but for example buserelin at ISIS is £35 where as at fazeleys it was £14!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the dance sammoon!! it the best af dance i've ever seen!! Fazelys does seem the cheapest from what i've read so i'll give them a call.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
haven't had a chance to post for a couple of days as work has been really busy and can't keep up with you lot.  Feeling OK at the moment though although still worrying slightly that my two embies won't survive the thaw next Tuesday but I guess this is out of my control and luckily work is distracting me from focussing on this too much.  Off to London tonight to meet up with an old friend for a couple of drinks - will be the last before ET I think so hopefully will have a good night.

Cath -  Sorry you're having a difficult time with the ISIS but hope you have a good break away in Derbyshire to forget about all of this.  10 am is fine for next Thursday - I could make it a bit earlier if you would prefer - was just being lazy really as I like my lie ins when off work but wouldn't want you to be late for work or anything.

Lisa - I slept fine after my reflexology session with you thanks - probably could have done without the worry of my ET date being wrong but at least that is sorted now.  I'm also now feeling much better in myself since Monday and fully recovered from my cold which seemed to hang around for ages so I am sure that you helped with that too.  Sorry your back is playing up though but if you are feeling OK for the walk let me know and you can always meet at mine first if you like.

Sam2007 - I think your due date is tomorrow - any news yet?

Liz -   sorry to hear your news - how stressful for you and DH.  I hope that the solicitor can help and things get sorted soon - you really don't need that kind of worry in your life.

Rivka -     sorry that you had a bfn again and are having a hard time right now.  Don't apologise for off loading though - that is what we are here for - it must be so difficult to keep thinking of your mc in this way and I really feel for you and your DH - mine will often go off to his cave at times like this too.  I wanted to say also though good luck with the new clomid cycle   - it was a shame the ov sticks never worked from you as this must make things more difficult at a time when you must want to get things right- have you also tried/considered taking your temperature though?- I do that too and although it is harder to work out when its best to plan the BMS there is always a big shift for me in the temperature a day or so after ovulation so it may help you to pinpoint things in regard to knowing when to test next cycle.

SamOTM -great news on scan - that's loads of follies and all is sounding really promising    

Shelley - your holiday sounded lovely but can't believe it has come and gone so quickly - are you up for the dog walk next Thursday?

Debs - Great they are considering you for egg sharing and have got a consultation date but I hope it will not take that long to get the HIV retest and you can start your cycle sooner.

Cleo - sounds like it went well at the ISIS today
Here is an AF dance for you and Spangle:
                
Hope I didn't get carried away!!!

Laura - sorry you're having a tough time   - I don't think I can add anything to what the others have already said but am thinking of you and hope that you can work these things out - we are all here for you.

Tricksy - hope you have a great holiday - am v. jealous!

Loui - any suggestions on where we should go for the walk on Thursday?  Is 10 am OK for you?

Julia - good luck with the diet

Emma - hows the new job going?

Well thats all from me and sorry again for anyone I have missed.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - oh hun its only natural to worry but about your embies thawing, but you need to saty positive (easier said than done i know!!) Go out and have fun tonight, i'm very jealous i love london.  Wrap up warm hun, its brass mokeys out there!!

Spangle -COME AF WHERE ARE YOU? Thought i would shout at your af to ry and gee it a long.

Cath - hope you ahve a fab weekend away hun you so deserve it. i hope that you get your cheque soo too!!

Rivka -   oh hun i can only image the pain you feel, sending you      

Julia  loved the joke hun. Hope you're ok.

Just cooking and trying to catch up on personals. Doing a tagine tonight   hope its ok, I can't face a culinary disaster!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I'm on-call so this is just a quicky

loui - The 3 month HIV thing is just what i've been told on the egg share thread.  apparantly if you want to be an egg sharer you have to have 2 HIV tests 3 months apart.  i will be double checking on this when we go for our consult.

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, your pics are amazing on ********. I am very very VERY jealous now!!!

Very quiet on here tonight. I am just off to bed. Hope everyone is okay


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

For once the thread has gone quiet!!! I'm in shock!

Off to mum and dads today. AF is definately on her way as have ever worsening af pains....but for once i don't care and can't wait for her to show her face. I know it will be a miracle if this cycle goes accordng to the schedule but if it doesn't it will mean ec will be put off til 18th april   PMA PMA     It WILL all go to plan.

The nurse also said that my chlamydia test was due so need to see the dr, and if ec isn't til april our hiv etc will need o be done again. I'm going to get them done again anyway. My dr said to me if i needed anythin else then i should let him know.....perhaps i'll ask for a couple of grand towards the drugs  

So cold again today, i hope you all have a lovely day whatever you're up to.

off to have a quick look at shelley's pics!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Cleo - hope that AF is here soon

Rachel - 10am is fine for me on Thurs - how about Friday Woods or Abbey Fields or Highwoods Country Park?

Shelly - I tried to find you on ******** but couldn't! If you are happy to, could you pm me with your details so that I can look at your photo's? Thanks

Loui xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Quickie soo busy promise will do personals soon  

wow cleo that is good news I agree with Loui fazeleys is where i got everything from including all needles etc although still using them from previosu cycles at the moment as had loads left.
I saved i think £530 including delivery - ali there is excellent will answer any questions he is great sent perscription sent drugs next day and paid the day i go themover the phone. Gonal f is cheaper than puregon I had buserlin, puregon and gestone, needles, sharps bin and sat delivery was £1055. Call me if you need to and can go though it all  

Still NO sign of af rang ISIS yesterday as was getting worried they said to test but of course BFN so still waiting, really worried it is gonna   the dates up would be so difficult as day due back to work boss is on holiday!

Please pray my Af arrives for me......praying for yours too cleo.
Hope everyone else is OK 

Gotta dash


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi -

just a quicky from me.  Had a good time out last night with my friend and was well behaved and only had two small glasses of my fave white wine - no more now till the end of tx (hopefully longer!).

Cleo  - miracles can happen -  and     that all does go to plan for your schedule.

Loui - I am not sure I have been to Friday woods but sounds nice as Choccy loves running through trees etc if you could suggest a good place to meet - I am sure I could find it on my A-Z if you can give directions? - otherwise Highwoods would be fine.

Spangle - still hoping AF comes soon for you!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

How is everyone?  its freezing!! Glad we havent got all that snow that everyones got though  Just a quickie from me
Just had a text from Tricksy to say shes arrived safelty and its HOT HOT HOT!!!! 

Rivka - How are you?  I'm so sorry that it hasnt worked out for you honey......hope you get good news soon 

Rachel - Glad your cold has gone now and that you slept well after the reflexology - Keeping everything crossed for you for Tuesday -Let me know how you get on  How did your night out go? How long will you be walking for on Thursday? 

Shelley - Your piccies look great!

Julia - Good joke...made me laugh 

SamM - great news from scan and blood results   Love the AF dance

Cleo & Spangle - Hope AF arrives soon for you both!

well its been a real busy one again so far,  Just been out looking for vans for DH he only wants an old transit but there like rocking horse poo!!!  Went and saw Sweeney Todd the other day and that was good a bit strange being a musical though.

Must dash
i'll be back later
Lisa xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks for the wishes about dh's business problem. Well solicitor said he has a good case. But there are a few things he should of done but didn't that might go against him. The thing is if it goes to court it will cost heaps in costs and if he wins the other guy will declare himself bankrupt so we wont get the expenses back. In some ways it's easier if he goes bankrupt cause he wont gain much with fighting it. I'm so peed off about the whole thing, we had a row the other day where I blamed him for the whole mess and he cried what a ***** I felt then!!! DH suffers from depression so this stress is not good for him. He has not had a bout for ages but if this goes bad he might do. I feel I have to be strong all the time and don't say anything that I'm feeling or he will brake down.
Vent over!!!!!!!!!!!

Sam:
Glad your cycle is going well sounds like you will have lots of nice eggs.

Lisa:
Have you heard anything from the agencies yet? I saw Sweeney Todd the other day lots of singing but still good.

Rachel:
Where are you at in your natural FET guess it goes quite quick with a cycle like that.

Shelley:
Glad you had a fab time, bet you feel the cold now.

Emm:
How was work this week hope not to stressful.

Debs:
Shame they couldn't get you in sooner at least going away will make the time go quicker.

Spangle:
hope af comes soon.

Julia:
I didn't think you were very big hun. Don't stress to much about the weight thing.

Cath:
Hope Isis get there **** in gear so you can get your money back. Have a nice trip.

Cleo:
How exciting getting your plan for cycle makes it seem more real.

Laura:
Hope you can settle down with the dieting, I can't really comment as never had to worry about it. But my sil has been told she needs to loose 7 stone before they will give her clomid. Hope that makes your weight loose not seem so bad.

Pregsam:
Hope that little miracle is getting ready to come out soon.

Hi anyone I've missed.

take care
Liz xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Evening ladies,

This was a freezing day! I can believe snow is coming.

Spangle - come AF!!!

Cleo - hope the twinges you feel means the old witch is here already.

Liz -   to you and DH. What stressful situation. Hope you find the best solution, with the solicitor (he sounds sensible).

Rachel - lots of    for Tuesday! It's normal to be worried but keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. Glad you had a nice time in London with your friend.

Lisa - you made me laught about the vans and horse poo   So did you get one then?

Nikola - have fun in this lovely hot weather!

Cathie - hope you, DH and the dogs are enjoying walks despite of the cold weather, it must b so lovely and peaceful there.

AF been quite painful today but getting better now, usually it's only one day so should be okay tomorrow. 

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

Liz - so sorry to hear about dh's business worries, it must be awful for you. I hope that it gets resolved very soon. 

Lisa - my mum wants to go and see sweeny todd but i'm not really into musicals...love johnny Depp though!!! I hate looking for vans and cars   DH drives a transit and it took him a while to get one.

Rivka - sorry af is causing you pain hun, hope it eases tomorrow. Are you feeling better in yourself now?

Rachel - glad you had a good night. You were very restrained last night, well done you.

Spangle - thanks for the info hun, i'm going to give them a call. Is your af here yet?? if not hjere's a litle dance                 

Well my AF is here in full swing!! It hurts like hell but i don't care, just glad she's here! Had a lovely day with mum and dad but got some very bad news. My dad has had a lot of health problems recently. he's been having loads of blood tests for high blood pressure and they have found that over the past 3 tests he has a high white blood cell count. They suspect that it is luekemia (sp)    He has private health care through my mums work so he is seeing consultant this week. he's being so positive about it all. We won't know more until then, but if he has got it and its type A than hopefully it means that he will be ok for a while (upto 10yrs) I don't even want to think about the other one    Its worse in children than adults. I really felt happy today, then this happened and knocked me of my perch again.  

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all

SamOTM:
all the best for lots of eggs!



Cleo: Sorry to hear about your dad hun. Dont worry - it could be something else. There a re a few reasons for high WBC count. My little bro had it when he was younger - it fortunatly wasnt LK and has since made a fullrecovery. I really hope it isnt what they expect. There is a llot that can be done these days - stay strong  

Liz: Thanks for the info on your sister - bless her, that must be a real shock! I really hope your problems ease. Money is awful - i cant wait for a world without it! We argue about money troubles alot , but stay strong both of you. I really hope it goes well for you all.

Pregsam:
Hope you arent keeling over with thathug bump of joy!

Hello to everyone else!

Just an update: Thank you everyone for all your support. Idont think its just the ivf - my BIL has his weeking this year - in June and stag and hen parties in april - so in themiddle of IVF somehow - and they dont give two hoots about it - so am just under pressure about it all - ANYHOW called ISIS, spoke to Sarah - told her that i was doing cambridge and what was said to me is putting me under enormous mental stress. She said she wouldnt recommend the diet im doing - so weight watchers is looking good and i have managed to push it back a bit - but if we want it sooner (as soon as i hit 12 stone) then thats not a prorblem at all. I need to keep her updated she said (and i will be!). Shes angry at NHS refering me before i had  lost thw weight. I knew that would be bought up, when i saw the spanish consultant who refered us at the general, i saw a sign saying no referals over BMI 30 (im 32) so i knew it would crop up  - but hey ho! Pressure is off a little. Big time agro with BIL who thinks the eartj evolves around his wedding, but thats my in laws! Ive told them i dont need the stress and neither does poor DH whos in the middle - so watch this space. Man, i need another holiday! 

So i hope thats put everyones mind at ease with my stupid attempt at how NOT to lose weight. BTW i started eating (crap food) this week, and i lost weight...............   weird.... anyhow, my appetite has subsided now, i think my body was craving fats and sugar to get me going again 

Love to all!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Cleo - so sorry to hear about your Dad    - While it is good news he is able to access private health care and is seeing his consultant soon (my sister seems to have waited ages from finding her breast cancer lump on the NHS to even getting a diagnosis and now won't even have her op till tomorrow) I can really understand this must be a big worry for you - am thinking of you and really hope that he will be OK.

Lisa -   I think we posted at the same time yesterday but ooh those transit vans don't sound very good for your back!  Hope you manage to persuade Steve to get a comfortable one.  Hadn't thought about how long the walk will be Thursday but I know that Cath said she has to rush off to work after and so I can't see it being too long - we could always cut it short anyway if your back starts to hurt if this is why you are worried - I am sure that will be fine with the others.  Otherwise if you fancy meeting up for a coffee later in the afternoon (Colchester or Witham) let me know - DH is working from home Thursday so will probably be glad to get me out of the house!

Liz -   Am still hoping for the best for your DH - it sounds like a really difficult time especially with your DH already having a history of depression.  In reply to your question, you are right though things on a natural FET seem to happen much quicker and it is all going fast - ET is this Tuesday for me.

Rivka - hope AF pains are easing off today.

Laura - glad you've made some decisions about the weight issue - I have a friend who goes to weightwatchers and it sounds like it will be a much more healthy/balanced way of reaching your target weight and it is really good the nurse at the ISIS seems to have listened to your worries about this and they will postpone treatment for you if necessary.  I too saw the Spanish Consultant when I had my appt at Colchester General and can't say I was too impressed with her either - didn't even tell me her name (I had thought she was Dr Marfleet until I found out later she was not), confirm I was on the NHS waiting list for IVF or let me know the outcome of the blood results she requested.  Anyway lots of   that this takes the pressure off for you and you can get that weight off permanently now.

Hello to everyone else,

Love,
Rachel xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Cleo - so sorry about the bad news of your dad   I can understand you are worried. I hope very much it is one of the easier options. And I actually have a history of several case of cancer in my close family and all succeeded to be cured thank God, medicine can do a huge lot nowadays. I'm here if you need to. Yes, I'm feeling better, thanks - the weekend seems to have helped to take out these horrid images from my mind. 

Rachel - it must be such a pain that your sister has to wait for things on the NHS   hope they get their act together. Lots of luck for Tuesday  

Laura - I'm glad you had a productive chat with ISIS and they are supporting you. WeightWatchers sounds like a sensible option, hopefully this will help you to keep eating but the healthy kind - good luck.

AF still painful but much better than yesterday. 3rd clomid pill this morning.
I've decided to try and shift the weight I've put on since ivf and m/c. I notoced I always put on weight after m/c, must be the hormones and the stress. Want to get my body back! Trying just a sensible eating plan with exercise, let's see how it goes.

Rivak x


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey, why can't I make a ticker!?

I'v tried tickerfactory but can't get anywhere on it ....I want to make a clomid ticker and a weight lose ticket. Do you know what's going on??

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Rivka - Glad that AF pain is subsiding now   and that you are feeling a bit better its so hard what you've been through and i'll keep everything crossed for you for this cycle   You look so slim Rivka you don't look like you need to lose any weight.  

Rachel - Glad you had a good time with your friend the other night,  Yes i think you read my mind i was thinking about how long we would be walking for      and my poor old back.  I should be ok for the walk  where abouts are you going?  The only places i know in colchester are Isis and Tollgate    Let me know where and when and if you want to grab that drink that'll be great.  How are you feeling?  Are you starting to worry about Tuesday?  I've got everything crossed for you hun    Let me know how you get on  

Laura - glad your talk with Isis was good and that they have offered you advise and support.  I did WW a couple of years back and it does work so good luck with that.

Cleo - so sorry about your dad hun     You must be so worried i hope that the appointment goes well for his this week and you get good news - thinking of you

Liz - Hope things get sorted out for you soon - Big hugs 

Spangle - any signs of AF yet?

Well i forgot to say the other day i had a reply from on of the agencies and they are saying they don't need anymore adoptors at the moment - Still waiting to hear from the last one but i don't hold up much hope for good news.  I have joined a surrogacy board too just to see whats involved there.So confused       

Hope yo've all had a good weekend
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone. 

Cleo, sorry to hear about your dad. I hope it is not bad news. There are other causes of high WBC so let's hope it is something treatable. 

This is a poor me post. I hurt my back yesterday, lugging a toy box down 2 flights of stairs, and I am in so much pain - Lisa, I can sympathise with you on this one - has anyone got any top tips? I am okay if sitting in one position but it hurts to move, walk, stand up etc. Even laying down hurts if I try to shift position.   I have never hurt my back before and feel such a twit.

Anyway, hope you are all well.

Love Julia  xx xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - hope everything is Ok with your dad

Rachel - hope your sisters op goes well tomorrow

Julia - hope your back feels better soon

Lisa - have my fingers crossed that the last adoption agency give you some good news, or that you get some good news on the surrogacy front if you decide to go for it.

Liz - hope things work out for DH

Spangle - hope AF comes soon

Shelley - your holidays pics on ******** are amazing, it looks beautiful and you look great in the bikini shots as well!

Sorry thats all i have time for, hope everyone else is well


Oh and just to reassure everyone I have saved copies of the lists in case a new thread is started while Tricksy is in Kenya!

xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo -    to you hun, i hope that its not Leukemia that your dad has hunny and it is something much less to worry about, glad af arrived hun - all systems go for you then?

Julia - oh you poor thing, i know how painful hurting your back can be, i always use tiger balm when i have problems and dose myself up on ibuprofen, hope it gets better soon  

Rivka - sorry af is so painful hun, thinking of you  

Ladyb14 - im glad you spoke to sarah at isis, you are right to diet sensibly hun, you have so much time on your side with regard to your age, try not to put so much pressure on yourself xx

Lisa - why is nothing ever simple hun?? heres a big hug for ya    

Sorry its short tonight, gotta get on - love to all
Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Quick one from me as I'm knackered after a day at the NEC. I had a scalp massage at lunchtime (complimentary at one of the stalls) and it's brought out so many toxins I feel like I have flu which is a pain as I had been feeling like a human being the past few days.  

Cleo - really sorry to hear about your dad   I'll be keeping everything crossed that it's not LK. Hope you're ok.

Julia -   with your back. My chiro is very good so I can pm you the details. It's the same clinic Tricksy uses (with the gorgeous chiro) and I don't know where I'd have been without it. Otherwise - put some ice where it hurts to reduce the swelling. 

Laura - glad you're settling down with the weightloss. I know it must be hard with bil's wedding taking over everything but sadly that's what weddings seem to do. Hope it doesn't add too much stress for you.

SamM - Is ec tomorrow? Sending you loads of     for lots of juicy eggs.

Rivka - I'm so sorry you've had such a rubbish time of it the past week. Don't apologise for sharing with us, it's what we're here for. Had a lovely time thanks though we left the dogs here with my sister as we couldn't take them into the NEC today. We had lots of snow yesterday which was a bit hairy when driving over the peaks but it was beautiful. 

Rachel/Loui - I'm not sure where Friday Woods is (sorry- I know you've told me before) but go to Highwoods every now and then. Whichever is easier for you guys. Lisa - hope you can join us. 


It's too cold for me to sit here any longer so hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cath~ Sorry to hear the head massage has made u feel yuk hunny   How relaxing r they though... gotta be my favourite thing ever   I have E/C on friday but another scan tomorrow    Glad u had a good time this wkend  

Lisa~ Sorry to hear about the adoption agency   I hope u get some positive responce from the surogacy board though sweetie, i've already said to DH it's def someting i would consider.... prob b4 adoption too after hearing about all the red tape and issues a lot of ladies run into with adopting  

Julia~ Sorry about ur back hunny    hope u feel better soon  

Well not much totell really, have another scan tomorrow.... can't believe how quickly E/C is coming around!!! i've been sat with my wheatbag on my tummy all wkend on & off and have had lot's of protein including a really yummy fillet steak on friday night MMMmmmm   

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - I am so sorry to hear the news about your father. I hope that it really isn't anything serious and I'm sending a big hug to you (((((((hug))))))))))

Julia - I am sorry to hear about your back. It sounds like you need an ice pack, pain killers and lots of rest    

Liz - I'm glad DH's solicitor has come back to you with some positive news - hopefully DH won't get too down about it. hat has the solicitor advised you to do i.e. take in to court etc.?

Spangle - has AF arived yet? Here's an AF dance for you if it hasn't         

rivka/Cleo - I'm sorry that you both have AF pains - I hope they go soon 

Ladyb14 - sending you HUGE hugs (((((hugs))))))))))) for speaking to Sarah at ISIS. That was a really brave thing for you to do, and her advice about WW sounds really good. 

Rachel - I really hope that your sister's op goes well today  

SamOTM - good luck for your scan today - and woo-hoo - your last week of injections!!! 

Reikilisa - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this last adoption agency bring some good news to you. And, well done you for exploring the surrogacy options too  

Rachel/Reikilisa/Cath and anyone else that fancies a walk on Thurs? - I think Highwoods sounds like a good plan . Reikilisa - Highwoods Country Park is off Turner Road, near to Colchester Hospital and Colchester main train station (and 2 miles from ISIS). If you search for it on google maps you shoud be able to get directions to it from your home. PM me if you need more help.

My friend and I are still looking into her donating her eggs to me - can't remember if I told you how much it was going to cost (including ICSI and blasts)? £8,040 at Bourne Hall. About £2,000 more than if I was to cycle with my own eggs. We are a bit daunted at the cost.

Hope everyone else is well.

Loui xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be locking this thread in the next few minutes....please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them !

Thanks
N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127617.0

N x


----------

